# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Bot] LazyBot free gathering bot

## Arutha532

LazyBot is unavailable due to legal complications  :Frown:

----------


## nothinglol

Chyper is a good guy.

----------


## tantos

_well where to get xml profiles :/_

----------


## Arutha532

Well use another bot to create them or get them from another site.

----------


## Poisons

Great bot, however I'm trying to do this without a mount as i'm under level 20 :3 - is there a way around having to mount up?

----------


## Arutha532

> Great bot, however I'm trying to do this without a mount as i'm under level 20 :3 - is there a way around having to mount up?


LazyBot only supports flying harvesting  :Smile:

----------


## Poisons

Thanks nevertheless, I'll be using it on my higher levels.
+rep

----------


## wyssp

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at  .()
at  .(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
LazyBot
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Alex/Desktop/Voice%20Overlay/run.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
DevComponents.DotNetBar2
Assembly Version: 8.7.0.3
Win32 Version: 8.7.0.3
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Alex/Desktop/Voice%20Overlay/DevComponents.DotNetBar2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
Win32 Version: 3.5.30729.4926 built by: NetFXw7
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
{82297564-75d6-4a98-a9dd-a38ec424c9a8}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Alex/Desktop/Voice%20Overlay/run.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


.. Why?

----------


## Arutha532

You got the newest version of .Net framework? (4.0)

----------


## flaxe

Looks nice, my realm is down so can't test the bot, but it's a nice interface of it.

Since you're new here I'm not sure I can trust you, if the bot is safe, if your credits are just fake or something, you know what I mean ^^, I would like to see a reply from any professional guy here like Apoc, Chyper etc, or maybe just other people saying that it's working fine.

Thanks anyway for a free gathering bot, many will appreciate it!

----------


## Danne206

> Looks nice, my realm is down so can't test the bot, but it's a nice interface of it.
> 
> Since you're new here I'm not sure I can trust you, if the bot is safe, if your credits are just fake or something, you know what I mean ^^, I would like to see a reply from any professional guy here like Apoc, Chyper etc, or maybe just other people saying that it's working fine.
> 
> Thanks anyway for a free gathering bot, many will appreciate it!


You're just as new, 27posts and 2rep. He posted a virus scan, download the exe and compare the md5 to check if it's real? Jesus.

----------


## Arutha532

This thread has already been moderated.
The moderator first removed it due to the same reasons as you. After talking to him and providing him with some sample code he "unremoved" it.
If you do not trust me thats understandable.
But if you run it you will see that it does not connect to the internet, does not install keyboard hooks or hooks any system functions. 
Lazybot only reads from the wow memory and preforms one line of writing to the "Mouse over guid"

----------


## flaxe

> You're just as new, 27posts and 2rep. He posted a virus scan, download the exe and compare the md5 to check if it's real? Jesus.


I'm not curious about viruses, I have done md5 check for god sake...
What I meant with new is that he joined like 5 days ago, he got 8 posts, just seems fun that someone with these stats are sharing a bot. I joined years ago, also I'm not a developer/contributor so who cares about me?

*Jesus*




> This thread has already been moderated.
> The moderator first removed it due to the same reasons as you. After talking to him and providing him with some sample code he "unremoved" it.
> If you do not trust me thats understandable.
> But if you run it you will see that it does not connect to the internet, does not install keyboard hooks or hooks any system functions. 
> Lazybot only reads from the wow memory and preforms one line of writing to the "Mouse over guid"
> 
> If anyone downloaded it (i know someone did) and found it working could you replay to this thread?


Okey  :Smile: 
I have started the bot, but as stated about my realm are still down due to patch, and I got my firewall and av to report all incoming & outgoing connections so I noticed it didn't connected to internet, which would be needed for a keylogger etc. But it wasn't a virus I cared about, it was just how safe the bot was against warden etc.

I may test it later when my realm gets up, thanks for sharing!

----------


## djlorenzo12

Is there any way we can keep this one from getting to popular :P because its awsome. Works straight out the box with gatherbuddy profiles, combat is decent, hasnt died on me yet. He corrects his path a bit to jerky and often but besides that its the best free bot ive seen so far.
Great work coding this little gem!

----------


## flaxe

I've noticed a bug  :Smile:  When you have set it up to mine, then it will try to herb, and when you are setting it up to herb, then it will mine.
Also, all keys are ****ed up... if you enter keys in the bot, the it all gets retested after a restart of the bot. And, when you are writing everything in the _main_settings.ini_ file then you have to put a lower number for every key. For example:

If you got flying mount on *bar 1, key 1* then you will have to set them at *bar 0, key 0*. And to put a value to 0 you have to put -1.

Except that, the bot works almost great. The "unstucking" system is great when you get stuck, but sometimes it starts to get "stucked" in the air even if nothing are in his way. 

Also something that can be improved is the "flying away after picking up a node" system, right now it just flies straight up and then it follows the waypoint, something that would be great and make it look more like a real player instead of a bot, is that it won't fly straight up, instead it flies (can't get the word but you understand)  :Big Grin: 

Anything you may fix in an upcoming release? Thanks for sharing anyway!

I'm just saying this to improve the bot, not to be mad or give you more work than you've thought. But I think you want the bot to be good/perfect, and with some of what I noticed above it isn't almost good since you have to edit the config file yourself if you want the settings to be stored next time you start the bot (I had to do this, but it's maybe just me also) :P

----------


## Shadowbrowser

Naiceee Will test when i'm unbanned  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## knived

could use some profiles, i cant seem to get any to work

----------


## primeru333

I have the latest network 4.0 but i got that error
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
at System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
at System.Double.Parse(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
at System.Convert.ToDouble(String value)
at  ..ctor()
at  .()
at  .()
at  .(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4200 (NetFxQFE.050727-4200)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
LazyBot
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sasha/Desktop/v/run.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4016 (NetFxQFE.050727-4000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4205 (VistaSP2GDR.050727-4200)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4016 (NetFxQFE.050727-4000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
DevComponents.DotNetBar2
Assembly Version: 8.7.0.3
Win32 Version: 8.7.0.3
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sasha/Desktop/v/DevComponents.DotNetBar2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
Win32 Version: 3.5.30729.1 built by: SP
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
{82297564-75d6-4a98-a9dd-a38ec424c9a8}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Sasha/Desktop/v/run.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4016 (NetFxQFE.050727-4000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4016 (NetFxQFE.050727-4000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## Fanstatic

Tested this bot this morning and I am impressed. Initially I ran in to a couple of problems with the gathering as selecting to gather herbs with gather ore and vice versa but having read flaxe's earlier post I managed to change it the other way around.

Only thing I don't like the looks of this bot is the flying directly over a herb and descending vertically instead of gradually. Any way of implementing a gradual decline so you're flying 'into' the herb/ore as opposed to flying over it and dropping? I've changed the settings in the Setup tab to a smaller approach number but it still just does vertical drops.

Also any chance of interacting with dead mobs to loot or no?

Also just a quick spelling correction, on the Setup tab it's 'Approach' not 'Appraoch' and 'whisper' not 'whipser'. With those 2 aside it is an excellent program.

----------


## Arutha532

flaxe, Fanstatic thank you for your suggestions/bug findings i will work on correcting those  :Smile: 

Flaxe: I cannot duplicate your problems with saving the config, may i ask for what operating system you use?

----------


## flaxe

> flaxe, Fanstatic thank you for your suggestions/bug findings i will work on correcting those 
> 
> Flaxe: I cannot duplicate your problems with saving the config, may i ask for what operating system you use?


I'm using Windows 7 ultimate 64-bit. I can test later on with saving the config again, maybe I did something wrong  :Wink:  Btw, do you have to close the bot in order to save the config? If you have to, then it would be great with a Save button  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arutha532

The bot saves the config when you start botting and when you close the bot.
The configs are "live", when you edit configs the changes are applied to the bot. 

I am using Windows 7 64 bit to and does not have any problems.
Are you running as admin?

----------


## flaxe

Okey.

Yes I'm running it as admin.

----------


## djlorenzo12

I've done 2 sessions with a herbalist and a miner, both for about 3 hours. Never died, combat is handled well. Indeed the only thing that could be better is the flying into the nodes, and less self correcting resulting in a stuck done cycle. He tries to much to fly in a perfect line, then thinks hes stuck and turns the other way around. But still, with the easy configuration and the quick loading and handling of the bot, one of the best ive seen so far.

----------


## Zakeok

16:42:48 No profile loaded
It keeps coming up How to fix please ;p

----------


## Arutha532

> I have the latest network 4.0 but i got that error


Found a bug related to this.
Should be fixed in the next release.




> 16:42:48 No profile loaded
> It keeps coming up How to fix please ;p


Load a profile  :Smile: 




> I've done 2 sessions with a herbalist and a miner..


I will see what i can do.

----------


## flaxe

Something I would like to be able to do is to change the strafe keys. Right now they are original (Q + E), but that's like my most important bindings and it's annoying to re-bind all the time after used the bot  :Smile: 
If you can, it would be great if you made it able to set a custom key for it (and if it's possible, a CTRL/ALT/SHIFT combination would be awesome!)  :Smile: 

Btw, can you say when you will update the bot? To fix some of the things that I and Fanstatic stated? Thanks!

----------


## RockerUK

i've loaded "herb" provile but bot say me "no profile loaded" why?

----------


## zotoz

Howdy! Former Glider user here, but now testing this Bot because, well, you know why  :Wink: 

Got it up and running, profile works, mounting, combat and so on. But it wont mine.. It flyes to a node, lands an stands infront of it. But after a while it gives up, mounts up, and flyes to the next node.

Anyone have any ideas of what to do? To fix this tiny (but major) issue?

Thanks
Zotoz

----------


## lindstedt56

> Howdy! Former Glider user here, but now testing this Bot because, well, you know why 
> 
> Got it up and running, profile works, mounting, combat and so on. But it wont mine.. It flyes to a node, lands an stands infront of it. But after a while it gives up, mounts up, and flyes to the next node.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what to do? To fix this tiny (but major) issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Zotoz


Have you set this key?

Set "Interact With Mouseover" to U (Can be changed in keys setup)

----------


## zotoz

Yeah, set the "Interact With Mouseover" to U ingame  :Smile: 
So thats a "check"  :Wink: 

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Nevermind -.- I had the "Interact With Target" on U, not "Interact With Mouseover" /facepalm
Retrying again  :Smile:

----------


## Multitask

not working. when i check herb, it tries to mine, and when i check mine, it goes to all nodes, hovers, says it couldnt get to it. Also, dosnt seem to want to go to the mount bar when you start. it thinks its stuck. i have to manually change the bar.

----------


## djlorenzo12

Working absolutely fine, please dont badmouth peoples stuff if you cant figure out how to use it. The bot functions as its supposed to, just check both mine and herb and delete all the herbs from the herb file list if you dont want herbs, easy as pie.

----------


## Leonardo94

Edit: Fixed

----------


## Multitask

> Working absolutely fine, please dont badmouth peoples stuff if you cant figure out how to use it. The bot functions as its supposed to, just check both mine and herb and delete all the herbs from the herb file list if you dont want herbs, easy as pie.


...u just said it wasnt working. i highly doubt the creator wanted it to be done in that way. So i report issues...

----------


## Dajnan

Sry to bother, bot seems nice but I am unable to get a profile, is there some kind soul who maybe can upload one? I would prefer one in Icecrown if it isn't to much trouble. Ty anyways and I hope this bot i fantastic :Smile:

----------


## RockerUK

Who can help me? I set macro, "U" Key ecc ecc, i load the profile "herb" but when i start, the bot say "No profile loaded". Wich profile i must load???help pls

----------


## sendrome

Can anyone post a sample xml profile for this? I cant quite seem to figure out the xml format it needs.

----------


## samsta458

for some reason none of my gatherbuddy mining+ herb profile worked. It only did herb, not mining. Odd when all i wanted to do was farm mine nodes ;/ Works for herb so thats still somewhat useful though.

----------


## kilo_

Works good for me. Im using a gatherbuddy profile atm and it works great.

Everything is good except for 1 major bug. For me Mining is herbing, and herbing is mining. But as long as i have herbing checked and not mining, it mines great.

----------


## Tanner

Yeah i'm getting the same error as some. Loading a profile and it says "No Profile Loaded" even though there is one loaded.

Couldn't get it to work because of that, but wow, other than that it is a super easy noob friendly bot. Awesome work.

----------


## Fanstatic

Having read what Flaxe posted about the config not saving I decided to take 2 screenshots of the Combat and Keys tabs yesterday before I logged out (because I couldn't be bothered to change the config files) but when I logged on this morning to test all my keys were saved to what I set them as yesterday. I am using XP so maybe it's a Windows 7 thing?

Just a bit of trouble with combat at the moment. My character starts combat but sometime it will run away from the mob and do a figure of 8... I had to stop the bot this morning as I picked up 3 additional mobs and the 2 healing spells wasn't out healing the damage I was receiving.

Another thing with this, will druid flight form be supported? Yesterday I tested the bot with a normal flying mount as I always do but decided to try out with Swift Flight Form this morning and it changes back to normal form before herbing. Any chance of implementing something so that the mount lands and can herb whilst in Flight form so it can take off easier?

Final thing, yes I have been thoroughly testing, on your first post you said when you bags are full the bot will logout but I just found that my character flies to another node and hovers over it but doesn't do anything. I'm kind of relieved that it did this as it lets me know when I manually go to herb that my bags are full. Just pointing that out.


---
Ok, after posting this I decided to start the bot again but it doesn't want to do anything. So I have closed the bot and opened it again and started but noticed in the log it says : "Bot stopping: You bags are full" but I have 14 slots still available for the bot to fill and I can't get the bot to work now. Got the bot to work after logging out of WoW and closing the bot.

----------


## flaxe

> Works good for me. Im using a gatherbuddy profile atm and it works great.
> 
> Everything is good except for 1 major bug. For me Mining is herbing, and herbing is mining. But as long as i have herbing checked and not mining, it mines great.


This is exactly how I'm doing also, and it works great. I did report this bug earlier and it will be fixed in next release he said.  :Smile: 

To you guys get the "No Profile Loaded" error, be sure to download a working .xml profile, from gatherbuddy etc. They work great.

Something I would like to see in upcoming release is "Always on top" checkbox. If it's checked then the bot window will always be at top.. ye you get it  :Smile:  It isn't hard so you can make it in just some seconds :P




> Having read what Flaxe posted about the config not saving I decided to take 2 screenshots of the Combat and Keys tabs yesterday before I logged out (because I couldn't be bothered to change the config files) but when I logged on this morning to test all my keys were saved to what I set them as yesterday. I am using XP so maybe it's a Windows 7 thing?
> 
> Just a bit of trouble with combat at the moment. My character starts combat but sometime it will run away from the mob and do a figure of 8... I had to stop the bot this morning as I picked up 3 additional mobs and the 2 healing spells wasn't out healing the damage I was receiving.


It worked fine for the author also, and he uses Windows 7. I think I just messed up and did something weird  :Wink: 
About the combat, ye that's correct and should be fixed. Because now the character can't even kill the mobs when he run around like that, I have forgot to report that. This is really a major bug/issue and should be fixed in next release :P It isn't occurring often, but sometimes...

----------


## RockerUK

yes work with gatherbuddy profile. I tried yesteray!!!

----------


## Tanner

I'm using a .xml profile I made in GPBot...and it works fine in GPBot. Still won't load in LazyBot

edit: ok so I downloaded a random path to see if it would work and it did. I think GPBot used a different type of profiling coding or whatever. I loaded it fine but I wasn't exactly sure where to start the path cause I didn't make it, so yeah.

What is a free bot I can make a profile in?

----------


## Ilikegold

Alright so I'm new to bots and i'm looking for a free one to run overnight, and this looks pretty good. I just want to ask some more experienced botters, will i get banned if i farm herbs in storm peaks or icecrown overnight? (sorry for being OT)

----------


## flaxe

It's always a risk of getting banned by botting (obvious)...

----------


## Ilikegold

Obviously, i didn't make myself clear. I mean if i keep my computer running with the bot on overnight farming in say storm peaks, what do you think the chances of getting banned would be? (high, low?) just won't try if theres a high chance to be banned.

Sorry if i sound like an idiot.....

----------


## Multitask

> Obviously, i didn't make myself clear. I mean if i keep my computer running with the bot on overnight farming in say storm peaks, what do you think the chances of getting banned would be? (high, low?) just won't try if theres a high chance to be banned.
> 
> Sorry if i sound like an idiot.....


dont bot if you dont want to get banned. its pretty simple.

----------


## flaxe

I would say low, the chance blizzard will detect it is very low, the only way you would get banned is if a player see you and reports you for botting, and that you have to decide yourself. If there's a lot of people in the area you're botting, then I wouldn't recommend botting there.

I hope you understand what I mean ^^

----------


## xipwnedux

i need some assurance on it not injecting dll

----------


## nothinglol

> i need some assurance on it not injecting dll


 * sigh *

----------


## xipwnedux

> * sigh *


what .

----------


## t3kn1k

good bot just like 1 bug or 2 and +Rep for it

----------


## omfgroflmao

i copy/pasted my badNodes list from gatherbuddy into this bot and this shows up (didnt happen before) The bot still seems to run fine though.



also heres a copy of my badnodes badNodes.xml

----------


## Arutha532

New version released.
*Download:* Release V1.01.rar

*V1.01*
Fixed herb/mine settings.
Fixed approach height not working.
Changed combat loop.
Added ascend config option.
Added do not harvest if player around option.
Added do not harvest if to many mobs around option
Added option to select Strafe left/right keys.
Added save settings button.
Added onTop option.

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




> i need some assurance on it not injecting dll


It does not inject a dll... it reads from the memory and writes to the mouse over guid.
Not sure how i can convince you?

----------


## flaxe

> New version released.
> *Download:* Release V1.01.rar
> 
> *V1.01*
> Fixed herb/mine settings.
> Fixed approach height not working.
> Changed combat loop.
> Added ascend config option.
> Added do not harvest if player around option.
> ...


This looks just great! All the bug reports seems to have been fixed and also requests for new functions!  :Big Grin: 
I will test the bot soon and report back how it's going  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## qjao

I have a problem, when he reach most of the nodes he stop above, descend a little but dont reach the bottom, show this messages:




> 11:20:56 Descending
> 11:20:56 Lets harvest
> 11:20:56 Could not get to the node


This could be the approach config?

Its just mine some few nodes

Beside this, its awsome, i loved this bot, free, good and easy to config.

----------


## flaxe

Bot is working great! The "skip if too many mobs" function works perfect, haven't been able to test the function if a player is nearby because there is like no1 in Sholazar on my server atm :P

All options works great now, and also combat system works good  :Smile:  The only thing I would like is that instead of descending it's flying diagonally to the node, make it look less like a bot. Maybe this is able to get by changing some at the "Approach/ascend" options but I have tried to change them but can't get it to work  :Smile:  Maybe these options are for something else...

Thanks once more for a great bot, and for free  :Smile:

----------


## Tanner

It keeps going to my third bar even though none of my buttons are set to third bar, and it will skip a ton of herbs. Idk

----------


## [email protected]

can someone please upload some profiles? a sholazar mining profile would be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## flaxe

> can someone please upload some profiles? a sholazar mining profile would be awesome


Here are 3 profiles for Northrend mining. Howling Fjord, Borean Thundra and Sholazar Basin.

----------


## [email protected]

> Here are 3 profiles for Northrend mining. Howling Fjord, Borean Thundra and Sholazar Basin.


i friggin love you dude. ill try them and let you know how they worked, thanks

----------


## flaxe

> i friggin love you dude. ill try them and let you know how they worked, thanks


They're working great. I've used all of them and no problems at all.

----------


## [email protected]

works really well! thanks a lot. my only beef with it is that i mine nodes that are kind of in the water and i cant mount back up because im swimming and the bot stops, but i guess thats more of an issue with the boss and not your profile.

----------


## flaxe

I haven't had any kind of problems like that, is the profile even flying over water? :P It's not my profile, I've taken it from gatherbuddy. Even if it's flying above some water and there's a node there, it should blacklist it since it can't be reached I guess? ^^

----------


## [email protected]

> I haven't had any kind of problems like that, is the profile even flying over water? :P It's not my profile, I've taken it from gatherbuddy. Even if it's flying above some water and there's a node there, it should blacklist it since it can't be reached I guess? ^^


i must be unlucky then >< it happened twice in an hour. eh its not really flying over it, it flies by a waterfall though. the node was slightly sticking out of the water and i was standing in between it and the side of a mountain and i somehow fell in. the 2nd time my guy was standing in the water ( not swimming ) and the log said cant mount while swimming. ill keep trying though and see if it keeps happening

----------


## sendrome

The bot is working great for me. I am using a few gatherbuddy profiles and no issues yet, my only wish is that it worked with druid flight form. Great work!

----------


## [email protected]

died again in the frenzyheart base ><. too many elites. how do i blacklist nodes?

----------


## AustinM

This is my log after about 5 minutes or so:
01:36:18 Descending
01:36:19 Lets harvest
01:36:31 Mounting
01:36:33 Bot stopped
01:36:34 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
01:36:34 Bot started
01:36:36 Mounting
01:36:50 Stuck
01:36:54 Done
01:37:04 Stuck
01:37:08 Done
01:37:09 Stuck
01:37:13 Done
01:37:21 Stuck
01:37:33 Done
01:38:00 Stuck
01:38:12 Done
01:38:19 Stuck
01:38:29 Done
01:38:34 Stuck
01:38:45 Done
01:38:50 Stuck
01:39:01 Done

It gets stuck way too much when there's no obstructions in the way.
But yes, it's great that it stops botting after it gets stuck too many times! Very good mechanism!
I turned off any eat/drink type functions, and it kept eating TWICE after every node it mined, and now I'm all out of food.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mRbiGGzX

nevermind ;P

----------


## sendrome

I created a program to create profiles for lazybot over here 

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post1900971

----------


## [email protected]

> This is my log after about 5 minutes or so:
> 01:36:18 Descending
> 01:36:19 Lets harvest
> 01:36:31 Mounting
> 01:36:33 Bot stopped
> 01:36:34 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
> 01:36:34 Bot started
> 01:36:36 Mounting
> 01:36:50 Stuck
> ...


never had any of those problems

----------


## flaxe

> died again in the frenzyheart base ><. too many elites. how do i blacklist nodes?


Ye, I have also aggroed 3 elites there when the bot was going to mine :P Would be nice if you could see the coordinates of the node the bot tries to gather, and then just blacklist it manually with the coords.






> This is my log after about 5 minutes or so:
> 01:36:18 Descending
> 01:36:19 Lets harvest
> 01:36:31 Mounting
> 01:36:33 Bot stopped
> 01:36:34 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
> 01:36:34 Bot started
> 01:36:36 Mounting
> 01:36:50 Stuck
> ...


For me, the stuck thing only happens when "targeting" the bot window, so that it's on the top after you've minimized it or something... don't know what's your problem  :Big Grin: 
The eat/drink function works great for me :/

What OS do you use?

----------


## sborisenko2

Don't run bot.(( 
I have windows xp, .NET Framework v 4.0 
When I start bot it write "Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application.
Help me plz.

----------


## AustinM

> Ye, I have also aggroed 3 elites there when the bot was going to mine :P Would be nice if you could see the coordinates of the node the bot tries to gather, and then just blacklist it manually with the coords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the stuck thing only happens when "targeting" the bot window, so that it's on the top after you've minimized it or something... don't know what's your problem 
> The eat/drink function works great for me :/
> 
> What OS do you use?


Windows 7, 64bit 
That might be it what you're saying, I'll try some other time.

----------


## lestat123

Here is Sholazar Basin Mining profile i made without water nodes and elite mobs it covers 90% of nodes in Sholazar..

----------


## djlorenzo12

The bot is working great so far, but is there any way we can disable showing all the mobs on the radar? Its hard to blacklist nodes because its so crowded. I'm also having a problem that the bot keeps removing badlisted nodes, then tries to get to it but ofcourse fails.

----------


## lestat123

Yes you can disable mobs on radar...In the uper left corner when you looking at radar you have FILE klick it and then go to setings you can disable all or change color....Also i must say the program for profile making is working! 


> I created a program to create profiles for lazybot over here
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post1900971


so ty for that i make shola profile that i post here few post above...

----------


## leaffix

Works great, especially using a profile I took from gatherbuddy forums.
Does it stop automatically when bags are full and can it mail to a alt? Would be a great addition.

EDIT: Silly me, I read the whole post about twenty times and did not notice it stops on full bags...
Guess its because clock is 03:00 here.

----------


## samsta458

Works great now with the new version ;D Great bot + rep

----------


## xipwnedux

new version doesnt work well for me. i dont even know how to turn off "too many mobs around node". i tried setting the number to 0 but it still skips 80% of nodes. also, top most isnt working for me. but still, this bot is the best  :Smile:

----------


## flaxe

> new version doesnt work well for me. i dont even know how to turn off "too many mobs around node". i tried setting the number to 0 but it still skips 80% of nodes. also, top most isnt working for me. but still, this bot is the best


I haven't tested to "turn off" the "too many mobs around node" so can't say anything about that  :Big Grin: 
The top most is working great for me :/

Are you running the bot as admin if you're using Vista/7?

----------


## xipwnedux

> I haven't tested to "turn off" the "too many mobs around node" so can't say anything about that 
> The top most is working great for me :/
> 
> Are you running the bot as admin if you're using Vista/7?


>.< no i cant believe i forgot

----------


## [email protected]

can someone make a wintergrasp path please? or link one.

----------


## flaxe

> can someone make a wintergrasp path please? or link one.


Or make one yourself? ^^

----------


## lestat123

Here is Wintergrasp mining rute avoiding water nodes made by me using waypoint recorder made by sendrome!

----------


## [email protected]

> Or make one yourself? ^^


LOL i know right? ><

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




> Here is Wintergrasp mining rute avoiding water nodes made by me using waypoint recorder made by sendrome!



thanks btw sorry for double post. ill let you know how it worked

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

anyone know how to blacklist nodes?

----------


## sendrome

> LOL i know right? ><
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks btw sorry for double post. ill let you know how it worked
> 
> ...



I will be adding the blacklist feature to waypoint recorder this week. I already have a working beta but if you want to do it now the syntax for the bad nodes is 




```
<bad_location>
    <name>Saronite Deposit</name>
    <waypoint>6756.568 2694.843 427.8352</waypoint>
  </bad_location>
```

so you could use waypoint recorder and just click the button "add current location" button to get generate the list of waypoints and just pop them into the badnodes.xml. I will have a working beta with the bad node features by Wednesday it all depends on my workload this week  :Big Grin:

----------


## qjao

I keeping having trouble with this message:


> 01:55:40 Descending
> 01:55:40 Lets harvest
> 01:55:40 Could not get to the node


It keeps showing in more than 80% of the nodes, the mount stop just above the node, and dont descend, stay there for a half second, and fly again.

BTW, how work the approach config, and could this be the problem?

----------


## portista10

> I keeping having trouble with this message:
> It keeps showing in more than 80% of the nodes, the mount stop just above the node, and dont descend, stay there for a half second, and fly again.
> 
> BTW, how work the approach config, and could this be the problem?


i have the same issue.

approach height 30 yards: 15
approach height 20 yards: 11
approach height 15 yards: 11

those are the numbers in my bot. could they be the reason of me getting that issue?

----------


## flaxe

> I keeping having trouble with this message:
> It keeps showing in more than 80% of the nodes, the mount stop just above the node, and dont descend, stay there for a half second, and fly again.
> 
> BTW, how work the approach config, and could this be the problem?


If using vista/7, running it as admin? ^^




> i have the same issue.
> 
> approach height 30 yards: 15
> approach height 20 yards: 11
> approach height 15 yards: 11
> 
> those are the numbers in my bot. could they be the reason of me getting that issue?


Same as above, running it as admin if using vista/7?
Also, set the values to the ones below, works great for me.

approach height 30 yards: 30
approach height 20 yards: 20
approach height 15 yards: 15

I don't really know what these values are, but I think that's the default so why not leave them there as it worked fine by then ^^

----------


## Ilikegold

Anyone have a Stormpeaks Herbing profile?  :Smile: 

Great bot +rep

----------


## Implodingjigsaw

This program works damn near flawlessly, besides sometimes when it loots too quick and mounts, it'll dismount and mount again. Flaxe, I would also like to thankyou for that awsome Mining profile in Sholazar, This bot has made me a good 2k already from Sholazar Mining. I would highly suggest this bot to anyone.

----------


## zotoz

Would there be possible to add a timer function?  :Smile:  Like, if you put in that it should stop in 3 hours, it would just quit the game and stop the bot?
Would be a sweet future  :Wink: 

Keep up the superb work!

----------


## Mandee

Sry if this was posted before, but just to let you know, the proper release macro shall be "/ Script AcceptXPLoss ();" and not "/ Script AcceptXPLoos ();" as posted in info.

----------


## vitalic

anyone has good sholazar basin herbalism route?

i tried one from the forum suggested in this thread but lazybot often goes mental like:



```
02:16:04  Stuck
 02:16:08  Done
 02:16:13  Stuck
 02:16:18  Done
 02:16:21  Stuck
 02:16:25  Done
 02:16:29  Stuck
 02:16:40  Done
 02:16:43  Stuck
 02:16:55  Done
```

the other bad thing is often it says "cannot get to node" but there is no units and nothing in way so seems very weird anyone had a way to fix this?



```
 02:17:57  Lets harvest
 02:17:57  Could not get to the node
 02:18:12  Stuck
```

edit: things seems to have improved by setting windowed mode and not minimising game but just alt-tabbing, wonder if it could be related

----------


## portista10

@ flaxe: ye, win7 and admin mode.

going to try with those numbers and with the game on window mode.

edit: still doing the "cannot reach nodes", even if they are acessible and with no mobs around.

1 more thing, do i have to be in the game for it(the bot) work well? or can i alt tab to, say, firefox and it will work anyway?

----------


## johnnydnight

mmmm i hope you got to looking into the NEW WARDEN OVER HAUL in 3.3.5 from i know this warden is causeing WI 2.0 and the use of WI to be shut down upon patch release meaning if your using WI after 3.3.5 it will be VERY BAD idea to use since they are taking it offline.. until they fix it up

----------


## Jose7467

Hi, I keep getting this message, I'm using Windows Vista 32-bit and running the bot in admin mode and still get the same error.

02:00:41 Bot started
02:00:43 Mounting
02:00:52 Retrying mounting
02:00:52 Stuck
02:00:56 Done
02:00:56 Mounting
02:01:04 Retrying mounting
02:01:04 Stuck
02:01:16 Done
02:01:16 Mounting
02:01:24 Bot stopping: Could never mount
Btw this is on my druid and I'm trying to pick herbs in storm peaks, I've also tried this with a regular flying mount, no luck. (Tried it again(with a regular flying mount), it works but now I'm getting this message over and over on almost every herb =/

02:16:46 Descending
02:16:46 Lets harvest
02:16:46 Could not get to the node
Could it be a problem with my settings for the bot? Thank you for your help.

----------


## Snaske

horses are awesome

----------


## flaxe

> things seems to have improved by setting windowed mode and not minimising game but just alt-tabbing, wonder if it could be related


I haven't thought about that, but ye.. it can be true. I'm never minimizing the game, instead I just let it run in the background when opening Firefox or something... for me it works great.

If you get problems with "stuck stuck stuck, could not reach node" etc, try to run wow in windowed mode and DON'T minimize it, just leave it in background...

And also, I'm not related somehow to the developer so I can't answer all questions, I'm just talking from my own experience and logic ^^ =)

----------


## mim123

GREAT bot,gather budy profiles work like a charm

----------


## kredes

Looks interesting! will diffidently try it out when i got my flying northrend.

----------


## rindy

anyone know if this bot is good for Warden2?

----------


## Snaske

Combat is not working correctly for me, my mage casts only one arcane blast and then either tries to melee the mob to death or just stands there and dies.

----------


## Kalakukko

```

 11:51:27  Lets harvest 11:51:33  Mounting 11:51:58  Descending 11:51:58  Lets harvest 11:52:14  Mounting 11:52:17  Cannot mount while swimming 11:57:09  Removed: '17658617326272859866 from badlist' 



```

I was watching some TV, and when I came back, my character was afk in water and the saronite node was on a cliff where my char couldn't reach so i think it failed there? :P

----------


## Reichskanzlr

Is this working with 3.3.5? I keep getting:



```
 07:09:34  New session
 07:09:34  Ready to attach
 07:09:37  Not ingame, could not attach
 07:09:38  Please login
```

----------


## djlorenzo12

No it shouldn't work, and you shouldn't be using any bots right now till they know what the new warden does.
The offsets have changed for the interaction with wow, so (almost) all bots are broken for now.

----------


## daniyalsm

I dowloaded bot and a profile, made the macros and set the keys and then loaded the profile. then when i click attach it says not in game could not attach and when i click start it says please enter the world ( i was online the whole time). can any1 tell me what to do.

NVM just saw the new posts

----------


## Caroleola

I can't get this bot to work for the life of me. I can't seem to get it to attach to my WoW. I thought it was my frameware so I updated it but it still won't attach to my WoW, what am i doing wrong?

EDIT: Nevermind just saw new posts

----------


## Kalakukko

Guys I got a problem, The bot log says now when I start it that "Bags are full" even if I got plenty of room in bags o_O



```

18:28:14  Bot started
 18:28:14  Your bags are full stopping
 18:28:15  Bot stopping: You bags are full 



```

----------


## djlorenzo12

As i said, the offsets have changed. All the information the bot is trying to read from your memory of the wow process MIGHT be wrong. So until the maker updates these codes, the bot wont function normally.

----------


## Shadowbrowser

> I can't get this bot to work for the life of me. I can't seem to get it to attach to my WoW. I thought it was my frameware so I updated it but it still won't attach to my WoW, what am i doing wrong?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind just saw new posts


 Press refresh then attach maybe?
Unless you are using US client it should still work

Am still using the bot so nothing has changed

----------


## omfgroflmao

Gatherbuddy is up, any eta on an update?

----------


## Arutha532

When the patch hits europa i will most likely update it.

----------


## omfgroflmao

> When the patch hits europa i will most likely update it.


Cheers man

----------


## Shadowbrowser

```
05:28:23  Exception in Doing as little as possibleSystem.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: 'minValue' cannot be greater than maxValue.
Parameter name: minValue
   at System.Random.Next(Int32 minValue, Int32 maxValue)
   at (Object , Int32 , Int32 )
   at  .(Int32 , Int32 )
   at  .(Boolean )
   at  .    ()
```

This keeps popping up and its rather annoying tbh, whats tha problem?!

----------


## Arutha532

You messed up the ascend time in the settings.

----------


## Shadowbrowser

Silly me >.> Whats the normal ascend time?

----------


## Shadowbrowser

In next update can you put it in so you only see Nodes as an option?

----------


## wafflicious

Man this bot is legendary... Works perfectly with a profile from HB, so far bot full bags of Saronite, Titanium and all sorts of gems! Fantastic work mate  :Smile: 

Two or three suggestions for you... With the unstuck feature, my guy keeps getting stuck in trees, but never tired to ascend to get unstuck. Is it possible to make the toon try and fly upwards when stuck?

Secondly, if we could set the keys for combat and mount the same as the interact with mouseover, that would be great but no big issue  :Smile: 

Finally, a mail when full bags would make this a killer bot!

I know you've released this completely free and therefore I have no right to ask anything of you, as you're a legend for giving us this... But if you could look at any of the suggestions that would be great!

Oh, almost forgot... +Rep for a FANTASTIC job!

----------


## habberlabber

Hello. i had the same problem as wyssp i got the same message ! 

so here is what to do ! 
OPEN AS ADMINISTRATOR !!!! xD 
pretty simple  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

Can somone pist A Heaberlism profile plzz  :Big Grin:  mebey for Storm Peaks  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

Post
i ment

----------


## habberlabber

Soo, i made a little profile for Herb farming in Storm Peaks my sel.. its nog the best, but its working  :Smile:  
it will get u a decent ammount og crystaliced life, Ice Thorn - Lich Bloom and froslotus!
Ive testet it for a cupple of hours now, and its working great. 
it got some stuck" spots in the mountains, but the bot get it out without anny larger problems  :Smile: 


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<GlideProfile>
<MinLevel>1</MinLevel>
<MaxLevel>80</MaxLevel>
<NaturalRun>True</NaturalRun>
<LureMinutes>0</LureMinutes>
<SkipWaypoints>True</SkipWaypoints>
<Factions></Factions>
<Waypoint>7282,254 -790,5618 1045,739</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7539,741 -778,1835 1097,413</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7761,957 -757,2707 1147,346</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7802,82 -529,4412 1189,556</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7717,847 -289,0672 1171,533</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7539,741 -100,7964 1154,884</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7284,264 -131,9942 1118,116</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7098,546 -315,785 1097,797</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7114,211 -568,171 1093,83</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6976,887 -771,497 1052,85</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6733,655 -750,2044 948,2248</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6513,113 -753,1822 876,336</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6334,948 -571,7206 800,1235</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6099,029 -499,2586 727,7991</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>5996,926 -710,2343 663,0037</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6099,996 -945,8161 599,0357</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6206,216 -1179,223 537,5222</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6248,736 -1427,323 510,8532</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6473,146 -1466,045 601,1016</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6657,788 -1531,268 778,0079</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6839,519 -1696,725 877,045</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7040,537 -1859,79 916,8589</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7076,214 -2115,404 865,7113</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7254,488 -2297,027 825,6044</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7373,301 -2507,897 862,7179</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7365,845 -2718,616 1023,558</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7334,88 -2976,79 984,6277</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7169,59 -3138,778 931,1743</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7070,746 -3383,213 915,7803</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7164,434 -3616,885 870,2771</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7240,487 -3512,248 885,4177</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7352,926 -3306,003 908,8448</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7616,771 -3294,398 930,2012</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7851,576 -3417,487 941,2343</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7961,164 -3237,519 972,4869</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7978,29 -3033,057 1140,689</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8052,183 -2795,061 1183,714</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7970,793 -2573,39 1260,508</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7843,376 -2347,016 1292,145</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7780,173 -2090,255 1314,556</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7754,833 -1825,656 1328,686</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7640,442 -1619,519 1277,402</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7541,326 -1507,471 1149,898</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7346,825 -1484,976 1042,142</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7279,115 -1271,267 951,2075</Waypoint>
</GlideProfile>
```

This Profile was made with: WayPoint Recorder (Download able on mmowned too)
Link: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post1900971

----------


## olsson818

i Guess a new verion is coming out as soon as he have some time to fix it, TY man this is awesome!

----------


## Arutha532

Still waiting for the EU servers to test the offsets  :Smile: 
Blizzard extended the maintenance to 18:00, Paris time.

----------


## wafflicious

> Still waiting for the EU servers to test the offsets 
> Blizzard extended the maintenance to 18:00, Paris time.


This = win. Just the news I was hoping to hear, though bummer about extended maintenance, didn't know about that  :Frown: 

Looking forward to the update!  :Wink:

----------


## flaxe

At first I thought the servers should go up some minutes before 12:00 (this isn't blizzard style since they always delay things, but u never know).
Then, they delayed it to 14:00, then 16:00 and now 18:00, I wonder when we will be able to play -.-

Stupid **** blizzard.

----------


## Enric0

Well i tested this bot yesterday and..

Tumbs up mister!  :Smile:

----------


## olsson818

thiss is working well as long as u make your own profiles and find the best settings - been using alot Rly love the work man!

----------


## aclonedsmurf

Will there be an update for 3.3.5?
I read through a few pages, sorry if this has already been addressed.

----------


## wafflicious

> Will there be an update for 3.3.5?
> I read through a few pages, sorry if this has already been addressed.


Missed it about 4 posts up mate, last post was he's waiting to test the offsets on the EU realms  :Wink:  No update yet, but realms are back up... Fingers crossed!

----------


## aclonedsmurf

> Missed it about 4 posts up mate, last post was he's waiting to test the offsets on the EU realms  No update yet, but realms are back up... Fingers crossed!


Oh, I misunderstood.
Thanks!

----------


## Arutha532

Updated for 3.3.5.
Tested quickly...... My realm just crashed :confused:
You should watch you char for the first few harvests / combats to make sure it works. 
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?oujdjmn2ytn

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## wafflicious

> Updated for 3.3.5.
> Tested quickly...... My realm just crashed :confused:
> You should watch you char for the first few harvests / combats to make sure it works. 
> Download: Release V1.02.rar
> 
> Enjoy


Have some +Rep  :Smile:  Will test now! I'm guessing Warden ain't to be worried about then?

EDIT

Can't +Rep you yet... Give it time!

----------


## Arutha532

The bot only writes to the MouseOverGuid. 
Rest of the bot is passive. 
Unless blizzard starts to scan out of process afaik they can only catch this bot by monitoring the MouseOverGuid offset.

As always do not bot on a account you do not want to loose.

----------


## wafflicious

Works a treat mate, time to make some more money.... Thank you! Nice work on the new approach too  :Smile:

----------


## daniyalsm

when i turn it on (downloaded the new file) it says v1.01 and gives the same problems

----------


## wafflicious

Either you're downloading the wrong file, or running the wrong file. Mine says v1.02 and works flawlessly. Just done 30 minutes in Sholazar  :Smile:

----------


## sendrome

Thank you!

----------


## olsson818

Im having the same problem, Says v1.01 and cant attach, Although the Rar says v1.02, can u plz double check the link m8 ? ty appriciate it

----------


## sed-

if you add bot to cast a macro to mount up it will make it so this bot can fly//ground. cheers pro bot tho ;p

----------


## Tuxie

Same as others, says v1.01. Gr8 bot tho (:

----------


## justjames

also cant attach

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

correct version on page 9 for all those that cant attach

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

still wrong version

----------


## Tuxie

> also cant attach
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> correct version on page 9 for all those that cant attach
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------
> 
> still wrong version


 I just get the 1.01 version with that download.

----------


## Chico1

The link you got Waffle and the one up now are different...
<--is a bit confused

----------


## AshenSeraphim

Might give this a shot once the link issue is sorted out. 
Is there any fresh news regarding Warden and whatnot? Since MrFishIt is still under the knife, I've been considering this as another source of income, but only if it's safe. (As safe as you can get with bots, that is.  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## sed-

yep both links are to old bot not 1.02

----------


## mRbiGGzX

is there a download link for the newest version yet?

----------


## aclonedsmurf

Epic win, I'll rep ya after I give this a try in a few hours.

Thanks alot!

----------


## Darays

Interested to know if upcoming updates will allow nonflight gathering. Also, waiting for link issue to be resolved. Looks good though +rep

----------


## doodlydude

Does this work with the lastest patch?

----------


## olsson818

This Bot is awesome :Sylvia: i would love a refreshed link tho, since i still seem to get the 1.01 version, tried that 1 alot before the patch came, and it truly is awesome :P Ty m8 gr8 work

----------


## wafflicious

My apologies, the link seems to have changed since when I downloaded it. In my post on page 9 v1.02 was linked, but the file has since been removed  :Frown:  I would reupload for you guys, but I want to make sure Arutha532 is happy with that  :Smile:

----------


## Arutha532

New link: Release V1.02.rar

Dunno what went wrong with the other download, sorry about that.

----------


## Barkel

I really don't mean to sound stupid. But how possible is it to get banned by just using this. I bot fishing sometimes, but never when I'm AFK, I'm always watching tv or a movie. Is there anyway to track this bot, or am I pretty safe as long as I can reply to a GM?

----------


## Arutha532

> The bot only writes to the MouseOverGuid. 
> Rest of the bot is passive. 
> Unless blizzard starts to scan out of process afaik they can only catch this bot by monitoring the MouseOverGuid offset.
> 
> As always do not bot on a account you do not want to loose.


<filler>  :Smile:

----------


## Barkel

Bleh. I only have 1 account. Daamn. Was planning to just watch tv and have a bot going. FML.

----------


## wafflicious

Barkel - no bot is essentially "safe". As long as Arutha532 is telling the truth about how his bot works (have no reason to disbelieve him, its a great bot!) this is about as safe as its gonna get. The only way to make it any safer would be to use either pixel recognition or mouse cursor change recognition for when the mouse cursor is over the ore to mine, then send a right mouse click to the active window.

I only have one account and bot on it anyway - chances are you will _probably_ get a 72-hour suspension first before a full ban, but there's no way to be sure.  :Smile:

----------


## Barkel

Mmkay. One last question. I was always under the impression a GM cannot ban you if you if you reply to them when they whisper you. Is that a myth? Can they ban under the suspicion of botting?

----------


## wafflicious

GMs can ban you for pretty much any reason. Unfortunately I would say it's not true that GMs cannot ban you if you reply to them. At least, I've never seen anything that would prove otherwise. The most likely way a GMs attention would be drawn to you is if somebody reports you. The GM would most likely watch you for quite some time, maybe a few days, before finally deciding to either ban, /w or leave alone. If you have been botting, by that point, it's usually too late.

Bot smartly and you won't be caught  :Wink:

----------


## Barkel

Ty so much. First time using a gathering bot, failing at finding a profile. lol

----------


## olsson818

> Ty so much. First time using a gathering bot, failing at finding a profile. lol


 If u want to have as small chance as possible to get caught, i recommend making your own  :Big Grin:

----------


## wafflicious

In all honesty I don't think using "public" profiles over ones you make yourself makes you any more detectable. If they're gonna find you, they're gonna find you.

I'd suggest trying out some of the GatherBuddy profiles from their forums, I got a Sholazar Basin profile a few days back and that works great! If you do want to create your own, there's a program on here somewhere that will help you do so. If I can find it I'll add it here for you.

EDIT

Here's the profile tool. Haven't used it myself, but it apparently works for LazyBot.  :Smile: 

EDIT2

Forgot the link >.<

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-recorder.html

----------


## Arutha532

> Interested to know if upcoming updates will allow nonflight gathering.....


No there will not be a version for non-flight gathering.

----------


## sp1337

This is safe with the new Warden 2.0? Somebody got banned for this?

----------


## wafflicious

As I've stated before, the bot is about as "safe" as you're gonna get. So far to my knowledge nobody has been banned when using it, but that's not to say that it's not being detected and a list of accounts being made for the next banwave.

Arutha532 has said that the (probably) only detectable part is writing to MouseOverGUID. Not a technical guy myself, at least not to that level, so don't ask me what that means... But other than that, the bot is completely passive. Safe enough for me  :Smile:

----------


## sendrome

hmmm i keep getting 
12:42:58 Please enter the world
12:43:00 Not ingame, could not attach

is there some filter to prevent this from working on private server?

----------


## pepe2c

Im having a problem... when the bot is approaching to get an herb my character keep standing just up of it

----------


## wafflicious

> hmmm i keep getting 
> 12:42:58 Please enter the world
> 12:43:00 Not ingame, could not attach
> 
> is there some filter to prevent this from working on private server?


Have you set the Interact with Mouseover key properly?




> hmmm i keep getting 
> 12:42:58 Please enter the world
> 12:43:00 Not ingame, could not attach
> 
> is there some filter to prevent this from working on private server?


What patch is the private server on?

----------


## sp1337

Sometimes the caracther stays in the top of the node with the mount up..

Any fix to approach??

----------


## Arutha532

Enable "Auto dismout in flight" in the wow settings.

----------


## sp1337

> Enable "Auto dismout in flight" in the wow settings.


Thanks it worked.

Nice work, rep+1[COLOR="Silver"]


Btw, with the new friend system of Blizzard, the bot only do the alert sound whisper, if the player are in the same realm as you.

----------


## Needchild

How do i get a profile with Waypoints? i went to GB and found one that i liked, i DL'd it and then when i open it, it only opens up IE and shows all the waypoints? Somone pweas help?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sp1337

You must download the .XML file and then open the profile with the Lazy Bot, click button "Load Profile".

Thats it  :Big Grin:

----------


## sendrome

> Have you set the Interact with Mouseover key properly?
> 
> 
> 
> What patch is the private server on?


wow 3.3.5a (12340) US 
interact with mouseover key is set
running windows 7 64bit launching bot as admin and wow as admin. 

i am trying to get my waypoint recorder app to work so was going to goto some known locations using lazybot in order to try and locate the xyz offsets when this started happening, it seems i am the only one which is kinda odd lol

----------


## Needchild

> You must download the .XML file and then open the profile with the Lazy Bot, click button "Load Profile".
> 
> Thats it


Found it ty  :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

Anyone know where i can find a good Profile? i tried two at GB and it all does is fly my char into a wall.... and say stuck.. stuck..

----------


## sp1337

I just attached a mining profile for Sholazar Basin.. Have fun  :Smile:

----------


## wafflicious

Depends where you want to mine, I can probably source some decent profiles for you if you can let me know where you want them. Not a lot I can do for ~24 hours though, not at home tonight  :Frown:

----------


## Needchild

> I just attached a mining profile for Sholazar Basin.. Have fun


Hey Sp1337 i used this one, Do you have to be in a certain area before you start it? Because when i use it it just flys me into the sothern wall of Sholazar Basin. Any ideas why?

Edit 2: Also when i start the bot it says Mine: 32 - Herbs :51 - Clouds: 7? Its still not working with me... hm it just flys me off the waypoints and into a Fatigue area and i die >.>.

----------


## wafflicious

Maybe try removing/backing up your WTF & Interface folders and try again with default client settings?

----------


## sp1337

Hmmm thats weird do you have framework property installed ?

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

In other way you have Arrows binded ? Up down left right in WoW?

----------


## sed-

its not loading profiles? i tryed the default one it comes with nothing, i wrote my own not loading it. Maybe i wrote it wrong can some 1 post up an example of how its suppose to look or maybe to what am doing wrong?
13:54:15 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
13:54:15 No profile loaded

am not asking for a hand out only an example cuz i love to wright my own scripts.

----------


## yurisampaio

18:05:03 New session
18:05:03 Ready to attach
18:05:11 Attached
18:07:31 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
18:07:31 No profile loaded
18:07:37 Attached
18:07:41 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
18:07:41 No profile loaded

----------


## Louge

This bot works in 3.3.5 well?

----------


## sed-

idk i cant seem to get it to read profiles so ether am not writing profiles right or yea

----------


## masekjohnny

anyone have any herb profiles? i see a few for mining but none for herb, storm peaks would be great if possible  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## sed-

> anyone have any herb profiles? i see a few for mining but none for herb, storm peaks would be great if possible  thanks


lol leecher, he releases a free bot but all you have to do is make your own profile. search the forums there is a program that helps you wright scripts.

----------


## wafflicious

> lol leecher, he releases a free bot but all you have to do is make your own profile. search the forums there is a program that helps you wright scripts.




Rich coming from you...

masekjohnny, see below:



As long as you're at least neutral with Sons of Hodir, this should work for you. Profile and image were created by Tony @ GatherBuddy, see forum thread here: Tony's Storm Peaks Herbs-Mines Long Run All credit is due there.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## limpbiz411

everytime it finds a node, it will dismount in their air and i fall to my death. Anyway i can fix this?

----------


## wafflicious

Which profile are you using?

----------


## sed-

>.> i cant get it to load profiles

----------


## masekjohnny

thank you very much. your the man  :Big Grin:

----------


## sp1337

So far anyone banned using this bot?? 

I heard some ppl using the new GPBOT got banned..

----------


## mareggg

Hello! =)
I uploaded a profile in the bot (Tony's Storm Peaks Herbs-Mines Long Run), but it does not collect ore and grass. Installed Net Framework 4.
Who else has such problems?

----------


## sed-

can some 1 tell me how to get it to load profiles >.> it wont load anything for me.

----------


## jereminion

can someone tell me where to get the profiles? specifically for hellfire peninsula for mining. will give rep thx :wave::wave::wave:

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------

well i got one and it says
02:37:41 New session
02:37:41 Ready to attach
02:48:28 Please enter the world
02:48:37 Attached
02:48:39 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:48:39 No profile loaded
02:48:59 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:48:59 No profile loaded
02:49:44 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:49:44 No profile loaded
02:50:22 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:50:22 No profile loaded
02:50:53 Attached
02:51:06 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:51:06 No profile loaded
02:52:34 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:52:34 No profile loaded
02:52:40 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:52:40 No profile loaded
02:53:35 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:53:35 No profile loaded
02:53:36 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:53:36 No profile loaded
02:53:41 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:53:41 No profile loaded
02:55:57 Attached
02:55:58 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
02:55:58 No profile loaded

----------


## sendrome

works for me with custom waypoint made with waypoint recorder (available on here)

----------


## shindaustin

i just tried attaching the bot and it didnt work..
So i updated to network 4..and it still is not working..The Error file says update. Any ideas on how 2 fix this?
i tried restarting the computer

----------


## jereminion

apparently it only works with glider profiles not ppanther and other .xml files

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------

i downloaded like 10 different glider packs with 'mining' but they only have 3 .xml mining files with just copper they are useless...

----------


## shindaustin

> i just tried attaching the bot and it didnt work..
> So i updated to network 4..and it still is not working..The Error file says update. Any ideas on how 2 fix this?
> i tried restarting the computer


Can i get some help?

----------


## sed-

nvm i figured it out and also how to convert other glider profiles. I just kept missing the simple little thing in the script

----------


## wafflicious

> can someone tell me where to get the profiles? specifically for hellfire peninsula for mining. will give rep thx :wave::wave::wave:[COLOR="Silver"]


Try here: Gatherbuddy Profiles

----------


## mareggg

dont work on russian client =((

----------


## sendrome

1) go to where you want to mine or herb

2) load up waypoint recorder 

3) hit record on waypoint recorder and start farming, make a circle so start outside of a town or whatever and end up at that location roughly. 

4) hit save on waypoint recorder and choose glider / lazybot for export type

5 ) load your new profile into lazybot 

6 ) profit!!


takes at most 30 minutes to do all this and ends hours of frustration

----------


## sed-

lol agreed takes really no time at all to run wp recorder and make your own path lol.

----------


## mahmut

guyz have problem i m using lazybot and working but not gathering only find deposit then goin deposit but cant gathering . hows fixing?

----------


## Dajnan

First of all I want to say THANK YOU FOR THIS BOT! It's amazing for a free bot and it has some minor flaws but it's most likley me who is failing at some setup or something, it has made me alot of gold and it really works great. But I have a question, how does this bot stand agains the new Warden? Is there anyone who knows? Will it get recorded for the next banweave, and does someone know when it is?

----------


## Sushi1091

Not sure if anyone else is currently experiencing this problem, but when I go to add a freshly made profile I made from Waypoint Recorder or even Downloaded ones, (Yes, I made one for every format available) I browse the folder where the file should be located and to my disappointment the file isn't being found by lazybot. If I could get some help with this that would be great...

----------


## LoloS

Always when I try to attach game, it says

10:49:49 New session
10:49:49 Ready to attach
10:52:43 Not ingame, could not attach
10:52:43 Please login
10:52:47 Not ingame, could not attach

Dude, please, help me.
I do have .net framework 4.0, everything set properly...damn  :Frown:

----------


## Arutha532

> dont work on russian client =((


As stated in the first post this only works on English clients.




> guyz have problem i m using lazybot and working but not gathering only find deposit then goin deposit but cant gathering . hows fixing?


Make sure you set the "Interact with mouse over" key correctly. 




> First of all I want to say THANK YOU FOR THIS BOT! It's amazing for a free bot and it has some minor flaws but it's most likley me who is failing at some setup or something, it has made me alot of gold and it really works great. But I have a question, how does this bot stand agains the new Warden? Is there anyone who knows? Will it get recorded for the next banweave, and does someone know when it is?


I answered this a few pages back  :Smile: 




> Not sure if anyone else is currently experiencing this problem, but when I go to add a freshly made profile I made from Waypoint Recorder or even Downloaded ones, (Yes, I made one for every format available) I browse the folder where the file should be located and to my disappointment the file isn't being found by lazybot. If I could get some help with this that would be great...


Make sure the files are .xml files, the bot will only let you load .xml files. 




> Always when I try to attach game, it says
> Dude, please, help me.
> I do have .net framework 4.0, everything set properly...damn


Only works on live servers with patch 3.3.5a

----------


## LoloS

Aha, do you have version for 3.3.3 (11723) servers? It's just one patch before 3.3.5..Thanks in advance!

----------


## Arutha532

The 1.01 version works for 3.3.3a:
Release V1.01.rar

----------


## LoloS

Okay, so it's kind of running now, it will harvest a herb, but after that it's gonna mount BUT since I'm in elwyn forest I can't use flying mount here, where can I set that I don't wanna use mount but walk? Thx

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------

Sorry, but EDIT POST isn't working for me, it's like stuck.
_________
I've changed my keys a little bit, and i've got it working with ground mount, only one problem is that after it's "Mounting" it will mount me, dismount me then it's again "Mounting" and then it's working, so it's gonna mount me two times. However, I'd like some advice how to get it working without mount. Thanks

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------

Excellent, it's working now, but I've downloaded profile from gatherbuddy forums, but it's just running around big circle, oh well, it gatheres but it misses like 25 herbs .. I'm using 1-75 elwyn forest one..It's like well weird

----------


## Arutha532

Learn to read ffs: "LazyBot only supports flying harvesting!"

----------


## wafflicious

LoloS - it doesn't support non-flying mount harvesting...

EDIT

Ninja'd >.<

----------


## jereminion

this bot works great i believe. it works in 3.3.5. you dont have to focus wow to use it. the only bad thing is the lack of profiles and having to get them yourself. i have found some, but they often pass nodes that i even see on the minimap. thank you for this bot it is very much worth downloading.

----------


## Arcanejunk

could anyone please share a wintergrasp saronite profile?

----------


## albiorix

any chance in putting in the ability to set timers on the buffs instead of recasting them every time you mine/herb a node?

----------


## Arutha532

That feature is already there......

----------


## olsson818

well i really do like your work, and if u want some help i will do my best, not that im very experienced, but ill try  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## velarce

To anyone interested, this my TLPD + Vyragosa + Dirkee + Skoll Rares, way-points to be used with Lazybot. So far I killed Dirkee 1, and Vyragosa 2 times, no luck with TLPD. 

Instruccions:

1- Open any txt editor and paste the sequence way-points I am posting bellow, name the file the way you want it and give it an extension .xml and save it ( something like TLPD_way.xml for example).

2- The path starts near Creteus NPC (Engine of the Makers about 40, 60)

3- I recommend using and any Add-on like -NPCscan or SilverDragon, so when the rares are targeted it will warning you with a distinctive sound. 

4- My waypoints:
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<GlideProfile>
<MinLevel>1</MinLevel>
<MaxLevel>80</MaxLevel>
<NaturalRun>True</NaturalRun>
<LureMinutes>0</LureMinutes>
<SkipWaypoints>True</SkipWaypoints>
<Factions></Factions>
<Waypoint>7192.613 -775.1727 971.6328</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7094.008 -512.7448 965.3983</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6990.855 -269.4683 981.9722</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6770.76 -108.5092 909.7356</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6505.519 -152.7358 920.128</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6404.23 -410.1336 900.163</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6427.97 -687.7466 824.3896</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6635.969 -853.1354 820.8046</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6874.092 -779.2991 968.7379</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7067.258 -745.6945 1179.711</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7046.732 -984.2748 1329.266</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7258.576 -1154.133 1286.26</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7537.116 -1114.647 1240.515</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7823.717 -1059.575 1237.878</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8105.981 -1004.312 1209.802</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8164.713 -780.204 1178.631</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8007.176 -535.8226 1149.615</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7845.981 -292.0843 1149.615</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7904.946 -147.5913 1146.961</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8186.615 -114.9255 1090.666</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8411.587 -229.5363 1005.792</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8471.899 -484.1698 1067.86</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8574.106 -743.7834 1145.031</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8727.367 -985.6429 1156.772</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8805.583 -1264.112 1139.489</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8795.839 -1552.976 1139.837</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8681.129 -1810.903 1178.149</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8492.398 -1737.33 1317.108</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8296.821 -1539.334 1369.13</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>8030.129 -1599.419 1431.702</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7788.729 -1721.598 1520.863</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7622.573 -1516.705 1508.36</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7384.893 -1445.485 1433.789</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7169.24 -1563.817 1281.953</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6962.273 -1668.134 1117.709</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6723.48 -1684.349 959.6017</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6470.765 -1578.614 858.231</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6294.854 -1380.196 756.2699</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6270.653 -1113.932 642.3455</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6367.49 -882.5878 618.4608</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6456.648 -700.5388 796.4922</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6397.479 -429.3261 837.8792</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6509.834 -185.4121 850.2562</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6719.253 -105.2889 990.6667</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7001.83 -145.0303 1048.399</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7288.268 -139.4832 1080.01</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7575.367 -113.2608 1132.529</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7821.026 -185.9457 1163.672</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7603.667 -207.3423 1236.353</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7326.745 -138.2227 1189.466</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7090.796 -252.9405 1112.741</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7104.14 -524.7656 1074.967</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6978.06 -662.145 1010.003</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6800.011 -786.8069 842.2834</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6559.342 -829.8792 691.5991</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6316.157 -903.0605 570.5802</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6471.252 -964.5714 534.6722</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6608.999 -866.473 765.7883</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6824.155 -970.4225 928.6429</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7026.352 -1018.715 1094.986</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>6977.898 -783.1344 1235.143</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7125.597 -726.8697 1420.799</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7193.735 -796.9337 1220.006</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7287.208 -873.5347 972.7809</Waypoint>
</GlideProfile>

5- Load the way-points you created in Lazybot and good luck and hunting.

6- Regarding the bot, I don't set anything to be collected (mines, herbs, etc), that way you will fly forever the path till find the rare, I suggest turn off the sound on wow to hear the warning sound of the add-on, If already found any the rare mobs and want to chase it again you need to erase the wow cache directory, because NPCscan tags it as encountered and wont warn you, so that way you can hunt it again.

----------


## Rivus

Pretty much awesome and free, what else would you ask for ?  :Embarrassment: 

+Rep for you sir

----------


## gabrielbarlow

where do i update it to 3.3.5?
i got 1.0.0.0 version can ya help

----------


## velarce

> where do i update it to 3.3.5?
> i got 1.0.0.0 version can ya help


You can find the new link is the first post of this Thread, anyways bellow is also.

Release V1.02.rar

Hope it helps you

----------


## gabrielbarlow

thx it helped me alot

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

now i loaded a profile for nagrand has horde and attached it but always say no profile loaded
can ya help me out???

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

why cant it load any of my profiles???? help pls

----------


## jereminion

hello i found a problem. 

when i was lockpicking before, i had 2 open slots before in my bags. then i started thsi bot and it said 'bags are full' so i emptied a whole lot of room and tried again. it still didnt work so i logged out and reloaded bot and it still says bags full  :Frown:

----------


## gabrielbarlow

why cant it read my profile i downloaded????

----------


## Tanner

Has anyone gotten banned by this yet? Thanks

----------


## jereminion

> Has anyone gotten banned by this yet? Does warden detect CTM on it? Thanks


this probably hasnt even been released long enough for anyone to know

----------


## velarce

> why cant it read my profile i downloaded????


Be sure your profiles are compatible with Lazybot it uses the same as glider did, other profiles probably wont work on it.

Go to Glider section is this Forum and try Glider .xlm ones (i assume the profiles you are talking about are path ways)

----------


## wafflicious

> why cant it read my profile i downloaded????


Gatherbuddy Profiles

----------


## klito

is it possible to mail the stuff on a bankchar?

----------


## jereminion

another bad problem:

when i focused the botting program, then clicked 'stop botting', it unmounted my character. i was like a half a mile up in the air and died. maybe u should just not mess with the mount when you click stop boting :P

----------


## turtl3

When herbing is interrupted due to entering combat, Node is sometimes ignored once mobs are dead and out of combat. Bot then mounts up and continues course while node sits there waiting to be harvested.

Otherwise works perfectly!

----------


## toazron1

Thank you for a wonderful and easy to use bot. 

The only issue I am having is the following: I have set up one of my unused actions bars with all the function the bot needs (attacks, mount, heals, etc) but the bot will always try to use bar1 instead of the bar I set in the config (bar6). I am using Bartender, could this be the problem?

Other then that, it works flawlessly.

----------


## jereminion

i got another problem

00:24:19 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
00:24:19 Bot started
00:24:19 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:20 Stuck
00:24:20 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:24 Done
00:24:25 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:25 Stuck
00:24:26 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:30 Done
00:24:30 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:30 Stuck
00:24:31 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:35 Done
00:24:35 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:36 Stuck
00:24:36 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
00:24:40 Bot stopped
00:24:41 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.


when i left a LFG dungeon and teleported back to my old place before the dungeon(like a mile up), i pressed start and it just did all the errors above and unmounted me...another death

----------


## Arutha532

> another bad problem: <snip>


You bound a movement key to the same key as the mount key.
If the bot unmounted your char when set up correctly i would have noticed it myself and had a lot of other reports of it.
User error.
Keys released when stopped:


```
Space
X
Up
Down
Left
Right
Q
E
```




> i got another problem
> 
> 00:24:19 Mines: 32 - Herbs: 51 - Clouds: 7
> 00:24:19 Bot started
> 00:24:19 Exception in ObjectManager: ReadInt failed.
> <snip>


May i suggest you stop trying to use the bot while doing random stuff?
When you want to bot, close wow, start wow, start the bot and press start.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: I am trying to get a forum up and running where i can offer help and you can post suggestions.

----------


## Dazzeh

Gonna test this tomorrow when maintenance is over  :Big Grin: .

----------


## wafflicious

> Note: I am trying to get a forum up and running where i can offer help and you can post suggestions.


Sounds good mate, let me know if you need any help with anything.  :Smile:

----------


## Arutha532

LazyBot forum online  :Smile: 
http://www.wow-lazybot.com

Hope it works as it should i am new at this forum stuff.

----------


## Tanner

Really awesome bot! Tried it out for a while and I was amazed how well the combat works in such a simple config. Thanks!

Only a few questions...

Does it shut off after full inventory?

And this is more of a suggestion but, can you make an option to not loot mobs, so it doesn't clutter your bags?

Thanks!

----------


## Arutha532

When inventory is full it just stops. 
It does not loot mobs  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzeh

Gonna test this now. It seems to be currently undetected, am I right?

----------


## Arutha532

You are right.

----------


## flash95

Well i don't know if this is off-topic or something. If it is, im sorry, but is there anyway you can set to turn of your computer at full bags?

----------


## elsteve

I've lurked here a while and hafta say this bot is extremely well done! I am very impressed!

I did some basic searching, but didn't find any specific references to getting this to work with a ground mount... anyone?

EDIT: NVM - I suppose the extra effort for ground mounts would be a waste with Cataclysm around the corner...

thanks

----------


## olsson818

@flash95 There is no setting that i know of, but i usually use the "fake virus thingy" by making a shortcut "shutdown -s -t 19000" or so, works gr8 :P 
but im also working on a Relogge, but i can seem to get it working -.- any1 that mind giving a hand ? :P 

And this is a really nice bot Btw :P

----------


## Reichskanzlr

Often when my character gets aggro the bot will pretty much hold down forward while trying to kill it running in circles trying to attack. It looks retarded and suspicious.

I tried unbinding auto-run thinking that was the issue but it still happens.

Otherwise epic bot.

edit: I forgot to add, I figure the bot is holding down forward bind instead of auto-run because if I happen to be watching the bot while doing this, if I hit w, the bot stops moving forward and acts normal, so it would seem like the key is stuck or something.

----------


## Snixs

I got now idea why, i moved to Sholazar, downloaded NET .4 and as soon as i open it with administrator rights, it simply goes emo and shuts down. (Not responding)..


ANyone?

----------


## Romulis2000

trying out your bot..is it just me...or does that sholo profile you refer to on your site (sholo mining) that u can also pick herbs with, absolutly hate picking adder;s tongue....it picks everything else but flys right on past all adders tongue...is there something wrong with the bot...or the profile ?

its also NOT showing adder's tongue on the radar...but in your herbs list you clearly have it listed amoung your herbs...would appreciate if you could take a look into this.

----------


## Arutha532

I will have a look at the Adder's tongue problem.

----------


## Romulis2000

it otherwise works pretty good, the combat as far as melee is concerned (as i havent tryed a caster class while herbing / mining) has some problems every now and then as mentioned above by another user, where the bot runs in circles while trying to fight. Almost like the walk forward is stuck or something..ive changed my melee range to 3 and havent seen t happen since, not sure if the distance was the problem or not.

Also how does one add a badnode, and can the profiles from ebot a former bot that started here on the forums be used with this program ?

Sorry editing to also ad this, is there a way to have it auto use Crystallized *earth shadow life water fire* to turn it into eternals to free up bag space while farming?

Also wasnt sure till just now but its also NOT detecting titanium nodes or farming them..just saronite..like the adders tongue it flys right past the titanium, just giving you a heads up.

----------


## portista10

ok heres my problem:

if i run wow in fullscreen mode and i stay in the game (wathing te game while botting), there are no issues.
if i alt tab, the bot gets near a node but gives the error "could not get to the node".
so basically, if i want to bot i am forced to stay in the game, cant alt tab to do other things.
tried in window mode, same thing, if i'm not focused on the WoW window, he gets near the nodes but wont pick them up.

any problem on my part or is this intended?

----------


## Dazzeh

> 18:48:28 Descending
> 18:48:29 Lets harvest
> 18:48:29 Could not get to the node


I'm getting this error when I'm trying to mine. Any idea to fix it?

Great bot, thanks for sharing this free!

----------


## Trollblod

Looks abit like the MMOTotus code  :Stick Out Tongue:  any relation?

----------


## Tanner

Is there an option to not get herbs too far up and away? Sometimes it goes for an herb far up a steep mountain is storm peaks, and once it grabs that sometimes there is another even further up, making it unable to get to it's original path due to long distance away.

Also, for some reason my bot isn't healing me. I have small and big heal set up and keybound right. I also have auto self cast on. When I die it went released, went up high into the air and sat there, saying

"17:27:44 We died, releasing
17:28:02 Going to accept ress sickness
17:28:09 Ress worked
17:28:24 Waiting"

even though i'm still dead flying high in the air.

Great bot though

----------


## Romulis2000

Pretty sure its not the Sholo profile as ive tried the area with another profile and still flys past adders tongue any luck figuring this out ?

----------


## hurly1223

i can't set up the bot for druid flight form could someone reply with some help please lol and i can't find a decent storm peaks profile

----------


## Dazzeh

Druid flight form doesn't work and use GatherBuddy profiles.

----------


## hurly1223

well thats gona seems a bit odd a druid using a mount instead of flight form lol


*btw can you set it up so it does stuff like HB like farm bloodsail pirates or does it only herb and mine and gas>?

----------


## Arutha532

From first post: Does not work with druid flight form.  

Adder's tongue works just fine.

----------


## Dazzeh

How to fix this.




> [17:48:24] Descending
> [17:48:24] Lets harvest
> [17:48:24] Could not get to the node


1. Reset keys to default.
2. Make sure you have: 
-. Key Bindings: "Sit/Move Down" set as X and "Interact With Mouseover" set as U.
-. Interface -> Controls: "Auto Dismount in Flight" is checked.

Thanks Arutha532 for info  :Smile: . I post this here if someone have same problem what I had.

----------


## StinkyFox83

Hi, everyone this is my first Post and I just wanted to say Hi and thanks for this sexy bot!

----------


## GG08

umm okay i have a problem everything works perfect except when the bot reaches the node it doesnt do anything or mine.. it all i have the "interact with mouseover on U" but even that doesnt even work all it does is open up the Reputation Menu.

----------


## Dazzeh

Reset your all keys and go to WoW -> Key Bindings -> Interact With Mouseover set as U and go to Lazybot -> Keys -> Interact with mouseover set as U.

----------


## Exigious

Can someone post like in the simplest fashion with screenshots how this can be done without a hitch?

Like what to bind everything to, what to put what in the actionbars, etc. 

It mounts, dismounts, mounts, dismounts, it's annoying.

----------


## Dazzeh

I can make video tutorial of how to set up Lazybot to farm if needed.

----------


## turtl3

> i can't set up the bot for druid flight form could someone reply with some help please lol and i can't find a decent storm peaks profile


DRUIDS NEET NOT BE DISCRIMINATED ANY LONGER!!!

You CAN use this bot with a Druid!! Macros are your friend. Let me show you! ^_^

You cant use flight form, but just use a regular mount, it wont look suspicous because sometimes people like to use different mounts.

Now, say you enter combat. Well if you are a Feral druid, you must go from bird form to cat form. To do this you will need to *set your First attack to be used at least Twice*, and set it with the following macro:

_/cancelform [nostance:3]
/cast [nostance] Cat Form
/cast Mangle (Cat)(Rank 5)_

Assuming you wish to Mangle as your first attack that is. I highly suggest you mangle spam for farming, you are very unlikely to come across a mob that cannot be mangle spammed. Also, if you happen to reach your health threshold that you need to heal yourself, you will be in Nelf form again; to prevent this from becoming an issue, use this macro on every spell i.e. mange, rake, ferocious bite, etc. Do this by simply replacing "Mangle (Cat)(Rank 5)" with the proper name of the other spell (open your book and shift+click the spell to insert into macro while macro window is open).

And lastly, I suggest you set mangle, and ferocious bite to cast twice, since druids run off of energy and not GCD's, this will ensure that if there isn't enough energy the first time it atatcks, you will be fine by the second.

One more thing, I suggest you place all of your spells on bar 2, so that they are they same no matter which form you are in.

Feel free to sticky this, or add it to first post as instructions for druids. I also posted this in the support forums of the new website.

----------


## joshdaman88

ok i got it working small problem anytime i enter combat i dont switch back to bar 2 to mount gets stuck on bar 1 and never mounts.?

----------


## turtl3

> Sorry editing to also ad this, is there a way to have it auto use Crystallized *earth shadow life water fire* to turn it into eternals to free up bag space while farming?


I suggest you check out this site to answer this question.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ddy-hints.html

----------


## Lepbot

I know this error was posted earlier but I didn't see if there was a fix for it. I am running the latest .net framework. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 




> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> at  .()
> at  .()
> ...

----------


## Romulis2000

would it be possible to make a how to for the waypoint profile maker ive tried to make 5 different profiles now and i keep getting errors

----------


## hurly1223

can you set it up so it does stuff like HB like farm bloodsail pirates or does it only herb and mine and gas>?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arutha532

> I know this error was posted earlier but I didn't see if there was a fix for it. I am running the latest .net framework. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Run as administrator. 




> can you set it up so it does stuff like HB like farm bloodsail pirates or does it only herb and mine and gas>?


No.

----------


## arjung

Thanks Arutha , works great

----------


## Hycko

hey guys well I have a problem...I set the key bindings and the xml files and blah blah but how I can attach my bot?:S

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

ah found the attach but where are the xml files? have some in the file that I downloaded but they are not really working...any help?(sorry if I am annoying it's just that I am using a bot for the very first time)

----------


## homerr

hello i allready run the bot and he move`s and fly on ruter but dont pick no any node ;s and yes i allready bind mouse over to the U , any one got any idea? the only prob it`s he dont go down to take the nodes :S

----------


## therightemp

Thanks Arutha this bot works great. My only question is, a lot of the gatherbuddy posts say you must run this profile with the "circle" option tick. Is there any option like that in this? Or will it run fine without it. Thanks again! and Rep cookie for you.

----------


## turtl3

> hello i allready run the bot and he move`s and fly on ruter but dont pick no any node ;s and yes i allready bind mouse over to the U , any one got any idea? the only prob it`s he dont go down to take the nodes :S


make sure you have either Herb/Mine/Clouds selected in the Setup Tab

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




> hey guys well I have a problem...I set the key bindings and the xml files and blah blah but how I can attach my bot?:S
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------
> 
> ah found the attach but where are the xml files? have some in the file that I downloaded but they are not really working...any help?(sorry if I am annoying it's just that I am using a bot for the very first time)


you have to download the xml files from a different site like gatherbuddy's profile site, when you download check to see where your browser downloaded the file, then move it to your lazybot folder to make selecting it easier.

----------


## snaggi

Thanks for the bot, its working fine so far, except one problem.
If the bot is mounting and at the same time it gets attacked, it starts runnning in circle.
This way it pulls other mobs and dies.
Any ideas to solve this problem?

German win7/64bit
English WoW client

sorry for my school english  :Smile:

----------


## Arutha532

Yes wait for me to release a new version  :Smile: 
I fixed the bug in my development version.

----------


## Tanner

Just got done botting overnight, I wake up and I have about 4/5 bags full but I'm dead high as can be in Storm Peaks. here is the log

07:18:55 We died, releasing
07:19:13 Going to accept ress sickness
07:19:20 Ress worked
07:19:38 Waiting
07:29:38 Ready to move on
07:29:43 Approach: Spirit Healer failed
07:29:49 Going to accept ress sickness
07:29:56 Ress worked
07:30:11 Waiting
07:40:12 Ready to move on
07:40:12 Never found the spirit healer....
07:40:16 Going to accept ress sickness
07:40:23 Ress worked
07:40:40 Waiting
07:50:40 Ready to move on
07:50:41 Never found the spirit healer....
07:50:45 Going to accept ress sickness
07:50:52 Ress worked
07:51:08 Waiting
08:01:09 Ready to move on
08:01:09 Never found the spirit healer....
08:01:13 Going to accept ress sickness
08:01:20 Ress worked
08:01:39 Waiting
08:11:39 Ready to move on
08:11:39 Never found the spirit healer....
08:11:44 Going to accept ress sickness
08:11:51 Ress worked
08:12:06 Waiting
08:22:06 Ready to move on
08:22:06 Never found the spirit healer....
08:22:11 Going to accept ress sickness
08:22:18 Ress worked
08:22:35 Waiting
08:32:36 Ready to move on
08:32:36 Never found the spirit healer....
08:32:40 Going to accept ress sickness
08:32:47 Ress worked
08:33:01 Waiting
08:43:01 Ready to move on
08:43:01 Never found the spirit healer....
08:43:05 Going to accept ress sickness
08:43:12 Ress worked
08:43:29 Waiting
08:53:30 Ready to move on
08:53:30 Never found the spirit healer....
08:53:34 Going to accept ress sickness
08:53:41 Ress worked
08:53:55 Waiting
09:03:56 Ready to move on
09:03:56 Never found the spirit healer....
09:04:00 Going to accept ress sickness
09:04:07 Ress worked
09:04:26 Waiting
09:14:27 Ready to move on
09:14:27 Never found the spirit healer....
09:14:31 Going to accept ress sickness
09:14:38 Ress worked
09:14:53 Waiting
09:24:53 Ready to move on
09:24:53 Never found the spirit healer....
09:24:57 Going to accept ress sickness
09:25:04 Ress worked
09:25:23 Waiting
09:35:23 Ready to move on
09:35:23 Never found the spirit healer....
09:35:28 Going to accept ress sickness
09:35:35 Ress worked
09:35:49 Waiting
09:45:50 Ready to move on
09:45:50 Never found the spirit healer....
09:45:54 Going to accept ress sickness
09:46:01 Ress worked
09:46:16 Waiting

Are you fixing this in the next release? Thanks

----------


## Arutha532

Are you 100% sure that you wrote the macro correctly: "/Script AcceptXPLoss();"?
Anyway the next version will just stop if it fails at ressing.

----------


## jereminion

this is a great flying bot- i hope you are working on the ground version also i dont think there are any free ground bots


this bot helps make a crap load of money on AH THX AlOT

----------


## Tanner

my "/Script AcceptXPLoss();" was written as /Script AcceptXPLoss (); with a space between the Loss and ()

Hmm..I thought I copy pasted from somewhere, let me change it and try. Sorry and thanks.

----------


## Arutha532

Release V1.03.rar

*Change-log:*
Fixed running in combat.
Changed ressing to stop if ress fails.
Added option to play sound on unexpected stop.
Added option to play sound and stop on death. 
Few minor tweaks.

----------


## Zephyr

This is pro. Are you ever going to implement capabilities to use a ground mount and are you going to ever set it up so it can mail when bags are full?

----------


## Arutha532

No and maybe.

----------


## joshdaman88

I cant get this to work on my laptop been working at it for a day or so. and i just get the error when opening the run.exe "run.exe - .netframework Initialization Error Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application" i tried to uninstall my .net 4 and reinstall and it dont help i aslo ran all updates on drivers and system i can get todate. i am running a windows xp media center addition with the 2002 version. Please any help would be much apriciated. will plus rep for any info..

----------


## snaggi

> Release V1.03.rar
> 
> *Change-log:*
> Fixed running in combat.


Thank you for that, now the bot fights.

I got another question.
Sometimes after the bot allready killed the mobs, it says to many units at node.
And will not harvest, but the mobs are dead. So there is no reason not to harvest.
Is there a way to fix this?

Thank you

----------


## Arutha532

Yes you can wait for a fix form me  :Smile: 
Guess i forgot to check if a unit is dead when avoiding.

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




> I cant get this to work on my laptop been working at it for a day or so. and i just get the error when opening the run.exe "run.exe - .netframework Initialization Error Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application" i tried to uninstall my .net 4 and reinstall and it dont help i aslo ran all updates on drivers and system i can get todate. i am running a windows xp media center addition with the 2002 version. Please any help would be much apriciated. will plus rep for any info..


Try to remove 4 and download .Net 3.5 and install it (the bot uses 3.5)

----------


## joshdaman88

pro bro it worked got it going it was killing me not gettting this working.pulls rep+

----------


## vavtrudner

Is it somehow possible to get the bot to make motes to eternal? kinda fills up the bags too quick ^^

----------


## arjung

> Is it somehow possible to get the bot to make motes to eternal? kinda fills up the bags too quick ^^


Macro your Mounting Button to use those motes, problem solved.

----------


## fusspawn

I seem to be having the same issues others are having, 

The bot works fine sometimes. (Every 1/10 nodes or something) but upon the rest simply attempts to approach and decends for half a second then gives up way to high in the air to harvest. 

spamming 
Descending
22:46:37 Lets harvest
22:46:37 Could not get to the node
22:47:42 Removed: '17658617326275480653 from badlist'

and such over and over. 

reinstalled, double checked settings. exctra exctra any suggestions ?

----------


## johnnydnight

i guess i am going to be the guy asking of dumb questions .. but i am first time user of this bot or any bot..and i have been looking and trying to configure the bot to do what it should do .. but i got lost and cant get it to work right .. the only thing i need in order to know what i am doing wrong is give me a screen shot of YOUR setup and that will help A LOT.. i have read all the notes but i am a more show me the pic and i can figure it out.. just try and be detail in the screen shots . huh i hate being a new guy

----------


## joshdaman88

> I seem to be having the same issues others are having, 
> 
> The bot works fine sometimes. (Every 1/10 nodes or something) but upon the rest simply attempts to approach and decends for half a second then gives up way to high in the air to harvest. 
> 
> spamming 
> Descending
> 22:46:37 Lets harvest
> 22:46:37 Could not get to the node
> 22:47:42 Removed: '17658617326275480653 from badlist'
> ...


yeah cant get it to do more then about 1 or 2 every 10-15 nodes. i am getting same error and i also uninstalled and reinstalled and still no luck.

----------


## Hycko

well I can't really get gatherbuddy because it says that you need to buy it and I don't have a creadit card -.- so can anyone help me with an other way to find xml files for the bot? or shall I quit trying? because I can't find a site or a bot that will create them :S

----------


## Arutha532

> I seem to be having the same issues others are having, 
> 
> The bot works fine sometimes. (Every 1/10 nodes or something) but upon the rest simply attempts to approach and decends for half a second then gives up way to high in the air to harvest. 
> 
> spamming 
> Descending
> 22:46:37 Lets harvest
> 22:46:37 Could not get to the node
> 22:47:42 Removed: '17658617326275480653 from badlist'
> ...


What is the speed of your mount?

----------


## sed-

> Is it somehow possible to get the bot to make motes to eternal? kinda fills up the bags too quick ^^


/use crystallized water
/use crystallized air
/use crystallized shadow
/use crystallized fire
/use crystallized life
/use crystallized earth
/cast mountname (of corse change mount name to your mount name >.>)
and put this macro where you told it your mount is at.

----------


## sonic

With the new update, my bot will randomly say "we died" and disconnect even when its not dead..and Im also having another problem...while its on the mining waypoint it will hover over a node on the map, stop for a second and say "cannot get to node" without it even trying to decend..any way to fix these issues?

----------


## Arutha532

*Release 1.04*
Release V1.04.rar

*Changes:*
No longer detects dead mobs when checking "To many mobs at node"
Should not abort descending so fast.

----------


## nitescreen

i thought i try this out today for the first time and i must say, im inpressed that alot for all your hrad work it works great thnx.

----------


## fusspawn

Thanks for the constant updates, 

However, Its still doing the hover down for half a second then give up trick, And also seems to spend a while flying around the node in small circles (Couldve been odd settings) I tried using a fresh install default settings (Accept bar setup and interact key (it defaults to A in the bot for somereason. ))

Any suggestions ?

----------


## tolex912

For me the mouseover part aint working. I got windows 7 ultimate, so Im going with netframe 4. It flyes around very nice, but it wont harvest. So it flyes around until it finds a nod, then it goes down, dissmounts, and then the charr just stands there without doing anything before he mounts up and go to next nod. Help pleas

----------


## Arutha532

You DID NOT bind the keys correctly!

----------


## sharpes123

I haven't really scanned through all the pages but I'm curious if it is just me that will get disconnected during the night?
I tried it during the day and watched it on-and-off for roughly two hours without it making one error at all, yet soon as I take my eye off it, it disconnects.

Is there a relogger that we can combine with this bot?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## [the Sills]

Nice bot, tried it and its running, not flawless but working somewhat, easy to setup and very good for a free bot tbh... gj mate

----------


## Kuval

If it's possible to grind xp with this bot plz say so in the intro. I've only ever botted with glider elite and that bot did everything I needed it to do except fishing. Is this bot going to be good enough to exp with? Does it have a decent fight ability for grinding?

----------


## dungo

Work for Rus clients ? >_<

----------


## arjung

> If it's possible to grind xp with this bot plz say so in the intro. I've only ever botted with glider elite and that bot did everything I needed it to do except fishing. Is this bot going to be good enough to exp with? Does it have a decent fight ability for grinding?


I cant figure out if this is a troll or not.

----------


## hurly1223

> If it's possible to grind xp with this bot plz say so in the intro. I've only ever botted with glider elite and that bot did everything I needed it to do except fishing. Is this bot going to be good enough to exp with? Does it have a decent fight ability for grinding?


This is a (Flying) gathering bot only sorry 

Best option for what your looking for is 

http://www.honorbuddy.com/

----------


## arjung

Athura could you please add a "Stop after x hours/minutes" functionality. Would really help when I go to work.

----------


## mizernik

Perfect , just perfect , and here's the profile I'm using , you can download it from here [MINING] Sholazar Basin Full RUN , just register , activate your account and download the profile , it's absolutely free !

----------


## kebabkungen

*EPIC* Release Man! +rep

----------


## nemoleav

Im having a little bit of a problem, my bot dosnt mine, all it do it flyes of the node > wait > dismount > waits > mounts > and continuing with its path. any suggestions?
But Extracting gases pretty much works fine.

----------


## Arutha532

3. Set "Interact With Mouseover" to U (Can be changed in keys setup)

----------


## klito

can the bot mail to another char

----------


## sed-

> can the bot mail to another char


 can you learn to read and stop being lazy.

----------


## nemoleav

Ok I pretty much fixed that but now there's another problem, I picked a profile from Gatherbuddy,
"Sholazar Basin Full Run" and it never fly within the path, it completely flies where ever it whants and gets alot of stucks. :S



> 3. Set "Interact With Mouseover" to U (Can be changed in keys setup)

----------


## Rogue Slice

Guys I read through most of the posts and I can't seem to find a post of any cloud profiles or even mining/cloud profiles, I checked GB's forums and was unable to find them. If anyone could link me a few cloud profiles or direct me toward some I would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## Arutha532

*Download:*  Release V1.05.rar

*Changes:*
Added profile creator. 
Stafe left/right can now be bound correctly.

----------


## corwin148

> Stafe left/right can now be bound correctly.


thanks a lot!!!

----------


## MightySpartain

I would like to THANK YOU !

This bot is awesome. Had it running yday and the whole night...No problems so far.

The only problem i have now...it takes 30minutes to smelt all the Saronite lmao  :Big Grin: 

Very good work...Keep it up!

----------


## nemoleav

Ok this is just pro, makin own profiles tyty  :Big Grin: 

*Changes:*
Added profile creator. 
Stafe left/right can now be bound correctly.[/QUOTE]

----------


## darklife12

So this bot is working great but i have one issue. when i die (usually falling) it rezzes great but then it mounts and just waits there. 

12:12:07 We died, releasing
12:12:23 Going to accept ress sickness
12:12:30 Ress worked
12:12:33 Mounting
12:12:54 Waiting

is there anything i can do about this?

----------


## Arutha532

It waits until ress sickness is gone. Working as intended.

----------


## Glotharg

works nice... like it alot.. easy to setup..

----------


## darklife12

> It waits until ress sickness is gone. Working as intended.


Thanks for the help =] but do you know if there is a way to stop that?

----------


## Arutha532

You cannot stop it and i won't make it optional.

----------


## klamor

haha nice dude thanks :P

----------


## arjung

Arutha please add "stop after x amount of time" functionality

----------


## Rogue Slice

Quick question, does this require WoW to be maximized. As in the bot doesn't work when WoW is minimized. I haven't found a good profile for clouds yet so unable to test this.

----------


## jereminion

there is a bad problem

on my rogue it works perfectly...i use it with mining and the extractor. i can go to firefox while it does the work and i come back to wow it and it keeps going


when i do this on my paladin and switch screens(or when it gets so called 'stuck') it dismounts me likea half a mile up....it is very annoying i dont know why it does this only on my paladin.

----------


## Arutha532

Wrong keybinds.

----------


## doomdude009

How likely is it for this to be detected?

----------


## MightySpartain

> Quick question, does this require WoW to be maximized. As in the bot doesn't work when WoW is minimized. I haven't found a good profile for clouds yet so unable to test this.


Working flawless in windowed mode like glider did...wich also giving me a headache how this bot actually works then ...

----------


## Drazen

Good job, Arutha532.
Keep going! Looking forward to any update of this bot  :Wink:

----------


## Arutha532

> Working flawless in windowed mode like glider did...wich also giving me a headache how this bot actually works then ...


Why?


---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------




> Quick question, does this require WoW to be maximized. As in the bot doesn't work when WoW is minimized. I haven't found a good profile for clouds yet so unable to test this.


You will have to let the window be "visible" in the background. You can have other windows on top of it but you cannot minimize it just like glider.

----------


## Drazen

From time to time I do get this spam in Bot's log:

_12:24:29 Exception in Doing your work... getting a nodeSystem.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)
at  .(  , Double )
at  .(Double ,   )
at  .    ()_

Can you explain me why does this happen ?  :Wink: 
btw +Rep

----------


## elsteve

Top notch effort! Many thanks!

Two requests, if they fit in your plans:
1) Timer, to quite after X minutes
2) loot mobs after kill

thanks!

----------


## Arutha532

Timer is implemented and will arrive in the next release.
Loot mobs will not be implemented




> From time to time I do get this spam in Bot's log:
> 
> _12:24:29 Exception in Doing your work... getting a nodeSystem.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
> at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)
> at  .(  , Double )
> at  .(Double ,   )
> at  .    ()_
> 
> Can you explain me why does this happen ? 
> btw +Rep


Should be fixed in next release.

----------


## elsteve

> Timer is implemented and will arrive in the next release.
> Loot mobs will not be implemented
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fixed in next release.


Cool - thanks!

I believe someone else mentioned eliminating the mobs from the radar view to make it easier to blacklist nodes - what do you think about that?
EDIT: NVM - didn't realize you could zoom the window using the scroll wheel...

----------


## Arutha532

The feature is already there and has been since the first release:

----------


## MightySpartain

> Why?


It is so similiar to a PPather gather-bot long time ago and it was with hookup...Source code was open when glider turned down and it used injection method...
(cant remember the name but there was only one available which supported flying mounts)
The Lazybot looks so similiar how it handles the whole flying part(specially the 'stucks')


But hell no i dont want to flame your bot - i really really love it. Since i use it on my main im just curious how it actually works...



Also i can even play diff games while the bot is running...No problems so far and its just the bot i need :>

----------


## Arutha532

It works like any passive bot. 
It simulates keystrokes and reads from the memory and as stated in the first post uses a memory write when harvesting  :Smile:

----------


## dungo

Rus client
last version Net Frame Work
tray re instal net frame work but error get again  :Frown: (
errror mesege inc after i clic "start bot"

p.s. Win Xp



```
Подробная информация об использовании оперативной 
(JIT) отладки вместо данного диалогового 
окна содержится в конце этого сообщения.

************** Текст исключения **************
System.FormatException: Входная строка имела неверный формат.
   в System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
   в System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
   в System.Double.Parse(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
   в System.Convert.ToDouble(String value)
   в  ..ctor()
   в  .()
   в  .()
   в  .(Object , EventArgs )
   в System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   в DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   в DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
   в System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   в System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   в DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   в System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   в System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   в System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Загруженные сборки **************
mscorlib
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
LazyBot
    Версия сборки: 1.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/World%20of%20Warcraft%20for%20Yug/grid/run.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
DevComponents.DotNetBar2
    Версия сборки: 8.7.0.3
    Версия Win32: 8.7.0.3
    CodeBase: file:///D:/World%20of%20Warcraft%20for%20Yug/grid/DevComponents.DotNetBar2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Версия сборки: 3.5.0.0
    Версия Win32: 3.5.30729.1 built by: SP
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
{e244c941-181f-41dd-8941-ee7e666f54ae}
    Версия сборки: 0.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/World%20of%20Warcraft%20for%20Yug/grid/run.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_ru_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Версия сборки: 2.0.0.0
    Версия Win32: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------

************** Оперативная отладка (JIT) **************
Для подключения оперативной (JIT) отладки файл .config данного
приложения или компьютера (machine.config) должен иметь
значение jitDebugging, установленное в секции system.windows.forms.
Приложение также должно быть скомпилировано с включенной
отладкой.

Например:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

При включенной отладке JIT любое необрабатываемое исключение
пересылается отладчику JIT, зарегистрированному на данном компьютере,
вместо того чтобы обрабатываться данным диалоговым окном.
```

----------


## Arutha532

From first post: English clients only.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

*Download:* http://www.mediafire.com/?8nu706l3bibbcig
Last release for the next 3 weeks. 

*Changes:*
Added stop after timer.
Added a few tooltips to the setup tab.
Changed ressing to allow slow loading computers to ress.
Added help file (see help.chm)
Added version checker.

----------


## dungo

and this bot never work at rus ?  :Frown:

----------


## Arutha532

No it will only work for the English client. I am not going to support any other clients.

----------


## vavtrudner

hmm just downloaded the new version, cant get it started, it just says "a problem made this program to stop working" and i had no problems with the 1,05v of it, any ideas?

----------


## Arutha532

Try to re-download. I forgot to update a dll.

----------


## vavtrudner

Works, Thx Arutha  :Big Grin:

----------


## elsteve

Working like a champ - thanx for adding the timer!

Could you perhaps give us an explanation as how the three Approach Height settings affect the bots performance? (Having some trouble in Icecrown...) - And the Top Most checkbox...

----------


## Arutha532

Mouse over the input fields and a tooltip will be displayed.

----------


## [the Sills]

Loving this bot, hope u keeping it free... Updates and helping, very nice  :Smile:

----------


## dookieface

try it and loving it..but i do have one question..can this bot do mining and herbing at the same time? and i have no clue how to give rep since im new here..if i do i would..loving this bot..keep up the good work..
thanks

----------


## Arutha532

Yes it does herb and mine at the same time.

----------


## Air53

Everthing is great! but....... it will not mine? or herb yes I have the U button binded it just goes down and says gathering then flys up without gathering it all  :Frown:

----------


## CHiefORZ

> No it will only work for the English client. I am not going to support any other clients.


You just have to translate the herb and mine file to your ingame language. Testet and works great!

----------


## mareggg

CHiefORZ where to transfer? in the xml profile? If the profile of the glider what should I do? There's only waypoints = (
found, now try.

----------


## [the Sills]

My problems so far is

1 Ressing, sometimes it just dies and then it afks til it dcs...
2 I have to set all settings everytime i start the bot...
3 also sometimes the bars change, like if you click for example spell 6 and u scroll it will make it bar group 6
4 sometimes skips herbs that i havent blacklisted

Fixed number 3, unbound the scroll+number bind  :Smile:

----------


## MightySpartain

> Everthing is great! but....... it will not mine? or herb yes I have the U button binded it just goes down and says gathering then flys up without gathering it all


Dont forget to change the key in the Lazybot tab too
Had the same problem - then i found out i had to change it in the bot client too :P

So just change the key in WoW-Ingame and also in the Lazybot.exe (Keys -> Other - Interact with mouseover)

----------


## Zephyr

is the change of getting banned from using this very high?

----------


## kayzer007

I'm just trying this bot since 10 minutes and i want to thank the creator. This bot work very well and the best things is that this bot is free.
Thank you very much you did a really good job.

For french users here are the files to edit :

Herb.xml


```
<HerbList>
<Herb>Chardon sanglant</Herb>
<Herb>Feuillargent</Herb>
<Herb>Pacifique</Herb>
<Herb>Terrestrine</Herb>
<Herb>Mage royal</Herb>
<Herb>Eglantine</Herb>
<Herb>Etouffante</Herb>
<Herb>Doulourante</Herb>
<Herb>AciÃ©rite sauvage</Herb>
<Herb>Tombeline</Herb>
<Herb>Sang-royal</Herb>
<Herb>VietÃ©rule</Herb>
<Herb>PÃ¢lerette</Herb>
<Herb>DorÃ©pine</Herb>
<Herb>Moustache de Khadgar</Herb>
<Herb>Hivernale</Herb>
<Herb>Fleur de feu</Herb>
<Herb>Lotus pourpre</Herb>
<Herb>Larmes d'Arthas</Herb>
<Herb>Soleillette</Herb>
<Herb>Aveuglette</Herb>
<Herb>Champignon fantÃ´me</Herb>
<Herb>Gromsang</Herb>
<Herb>Sansam dorÃ©</Herb>
<Herb>FeuillerÃªve</Herb>
<Herb>Sauge-argent des montagnes</Herb>
<Herb>Fleur de peste</Herb>
<Herb>Chapeglace</Herb>
<Herb>Gangrelette</Herb>
<Herb>Herbe gelÃ©e</Herb>
<Herb>Lotus noir</Herb>
<Herb>Glaurier</Herb>
<Herb>TerocÃ´ne</Herb>
<Herb>Voile-misÃ¨re</Herb>
<Herb>Chapeflamme</Herb>
<Herb>Lichen ancien</Herb>
<Herb>Buisson de pruinÃ©ante</Herb>
<Herb>NÃ©antine</Herb>
<Herb>TrÃ¨fle dorÃ©</Herb>
<Herb>Epine de feu</Herb>
<Herb>Cauchemardelle</Herb>
<Herb>Chardon de mana</Herb>
<Herb>Lys tigrÃ©</Herb>
<Herb>Rose de Talandra</Herb>
<Herb>Langue de serpent</Herb>
<Herb>Fleur-de-liche</Herb>
<Herb>GlacÃ©pine</Herb>
<Herb>Lotus givrÃ©</Herb>
</HerbList>
```

Mine.xml



```
<MineList>
<Mine>Filon de cuivre</Mine>
<Mine>Filon d'Ã©tain</Mine>
<Mine>Filon d'argent</Mine>
<Mine>Filon d'argent couvert de limon</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de fe</Mine>
<Mine>Filon d'or</Mine>
<Mine>Filon d'or couvert de limon</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de mithril</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de mithril couvert de vase</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de vrai-argent</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de sombrefer</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de vrai-argent couvert de vase</Mine>
<Mine>Filon de thorium couvert de limon</Mine>
<Mine>Petit filon de thorium</Mine>
<Mine>Riche filon de thorium</Mine>
<Mine>Riche filon de thorium couvert de limon</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de gangrefer</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de nÃ©anticite</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement d'adamantite</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de cobalt</Mine>
<Mine>Riche gisement d'adamantite</Mine>
<Mine>Filon de khorium</Mine>
<Mine>Riche gisement de cobalt</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de saronite</Mine>
<Mine>Riche gisement de saronite</Mine>
<Mine>Gisement de saronite pure</Mine>
<Mine>Veine de titane</Mine>
</MineList>
```

----------


## lino95

why does the bot keep getting stuck in midair?
16:51:18 Stuck
16:51:22 Done
16:51:32 Stuck
16:51:37 Done
16:52:01 Stuck
16:52:06 Done
16:52:15 Stuck

----------


## CHiefORZ

@ mareggg
You have to translate the Herb.xml or Mine.xml into your ingame Language. Like kayzer007 in french.

For example in german the Herb.xml : 


```
<Herb>Blutdistel</Herb> 
  <Herb>Friedensblume</Herb> 
  <Herb>Silberblatt</Herb> 
  <Herb>Erdwurzel</Herb> 
  <Herb>Maguskönigskraut</Herb> 
...
  <Herb>Eisdorn</Herb> 
  <Herb>Frostlotus</Herb>
```

@ [the Sills]
1. The ress function is bad. Config your bot exectly and maybe just run in low-lvl Zone not to get attacked
2. Run the bot as admin
4. when something is between your character and the ground (a wall, tree or something else...) then the bot write this spot in the blacklist

sry for my bad english

----------


## [the Sills]

ty chief but i always have use as adminstrator when it comes to bots  :Frown:

----------


## espboy

Thank you so much for the bot. It is very nice, clean, easy to use and has not had any problems with it. Not to mention its free! This bot is extremely awesome and i filled up and l my bags overnight no problem. Thanks again and +rep as much as i can.  :Smile:

----------


## frozty96

Hello! When I try to load any profile I get this Error: "Error in loading waypoints System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at (Object )
at  .(String )" I got Net Framework 4.0... everything updated... But I just did a partition move... might messed up my computer?

----------


## CHiefORZ

@ frozty96 : Maybe you use false Profiles, try to use profiles from Gatherbuddy or Glider.



> But I just did a partition move


 It doesn't matter, the bot doesn't create Registry Entries.

----------


## frozty96

> @ frozty96 : Maybe you use false Profiles, try to use profiles from Gatherbuddy or Glider.
> It doesn't matter, the bot doesn't create Registry Entries.


Na, I tried some other profiles from other bots still doesnt work. Got a similar error with Gold raker. that the profile couldnt read...

----------


## lino95

thank you very much Arutha532.!
this bot is awesome, i startet 4days ago with 400G and now i have 5230G! i just botted 3hrs every day.

----------


## MightySpartain

> Hello! When I try to load any profile I get this Error: "Error in loading waypoints System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at (Object )
> at  .(String )" I got Net Framework 4.0... everything updated... But I just did a partition move... might messed up my computer?




If you have multiple WoW running - its possible to get this Error
Or if you closed or logged out one time you need to RE-attach to the client 

Try load profiles from the honorbuddy forum ->
Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy Forum - Home

Just register and DL
its worth it!


And yeah the bot is great
made a lot of gold and spamming the AH with saronite lmao its awesome


Edit: Everyone who has problems with public profiles - you could edit them with EDITPATROL

Find it here ->
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...-profiles.html

----------


## CHiefORZ

> Does not work with druid flight form.


 fixed?
Works perfectly on my client.

----------


## dimongm

00:01:47 Descending
00:01:48 Lets harvest
00:01:48 Could not get to the node
00:01:59 Descending
00:01:59 Lets harvest
00:01:59 Could not get to the node
00:02:31 Removed: '17370386803974569294 from badlist'
00:02:35 Descending
00:02:36 Lets harvest
00:02:36 Could not get to the node

i get that over and over has not gathered one single herb
can some one help me fix it i have done everything that it says to do here
and on the bits forums im thinking its the approach heights but idk im a noob

----------


## lino95

does anyone have a german mine.xml?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> does anyone have a german mine.xml?


 Erzadern - Objekte - World of Warcraft

----------


## lino95

> Erzadern - Objekte - World of Warcraft


Vielen Dank  :Big Grin:

----------


## nitescreen

may i ask when the bots running and flying around, it says it got suck when there is nothing there at all stopping it, it that ment to happen in the programming or just a bug. and some times when its in combat attacking it runs around in circles while trying to fight and it pulling extra mobs that it doesnt need to, instead of just standing still and attacking like it does most of the time, it hat also a little bug or have i just set it up wrong and that shouldn't happen.

----------


## mareggg

CHiefORZ thnx. I found this file and renamed about 1 week ago )
Please, tell me where to get gas clouds Profile?
Thank you!

----------


## robthethrob

Would like to point out things people keep posting about that are SUPER simple to fix. 




1. Get the latest Net stuff you need.


2. Make sure you are running WoW in Windowed Mode, and not messing around on the game or the computer while it's running.

3. Download the latest version. All of the other problems are things you're doing wrong/not getting settings right.

----------


## Gelleeon

Does this bot works without fly mount ? I need it to training my herbalism skill.

----------


## ferodod

Must say I was skeptical but this is really nicely done, works well, and made me an easy 3k in 4 hours, props to you, very nice release. Won't be using again, but I'm impressed.

----------


## Gerrard_Ennui

> ...some times when its in combat attacking it runs around in circles while trying to fight and it pulling extra mobs that it doesnt need to, instead of just standing still and attacking like it does most of the time, it hat also a little bug or have i just set it up wrong and that shouldn't happen.


I'd like to know the answer to this as well.

----------


## Phillow

bot works most of the time like a charm but i haven't found out yet how to ad badlist maybe someone can pm me

----------


## Tanner

> may i ask when the bots running and flying around, it says it got suck when there is nothing there at all stopping it, it that ment to happen in the programming or just a bug. and some times when its in combat attacking it runs around in circles while trying to fight and it pulling extra mobs that it doesnt need to, instead of just standing still and attacking like it does most of the time, it hat also a little bug or have i just set it up wrong and that shouldn't happen.


have these same issues



```

[1:04:26 AM] Mounting[1:05:33 AM] Descending[1:05:34 AM] Lets harvest[1:05:34 AM] Could not get to the node[1:05:45 AM] Descending[1:05:49 AM] Lets harvest[1:05:55 AM] Mounting[1:07:48 AM] Descending[1:07:51 AM] Lets harvest[1:07:57 AM] Mounting[1:08:20 AM] Descending[1:08:22 AM] Lets harvest[1:08:28 AM] Mounting[1:09:09 AM] Stuck[1:09:12 AM] Please login[1:09:14 AM] Done[1:09:15 AM] Stuck[1:09:19 AM] Done[1:09:20 AM] Stuck[1:09:24 AM] Done[1:09:25 AM] Stuck[1:09:36 AM] Done[1:09:37 AM] Stuck[1:09:48 AM] Done[1:09:49 AM] Stuck[1:10:01 AM] Done[1:10:01 AM] Stuck[1:10:13 AM] Done[1:10:13 AM] Stuck[1:10:25 AM] Done[1:10:26 AM] Stuck[1:10:38 AM] Done 



```

it got stuck in mid air >.>

----------


## lino95

> have these same issues
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [1:04:26 AM] Mounting[1:05:33 AM] Descending[1:05:34 AM] Lets harvest[1:05:34 AM] Could not get to the node[1:05:45 AM] Descending[1:05:49 AM] Lets harvest[1:05:55 AM] Mounting[1:07:48 AM] Descending[1:07:51 AM] Lets harvest[1:07:57 AM] Mounting[1:08:20 AM] Descending[1:08:22 AM] Lets harvest[1:08:28 AM] Mounting[1:09:09 AM] Stuck[1:09:12 AM] Please login[1:09:14 AM] Done[1:09:15 AM] Stuck[1:09:19 AM] Done[1:09:20 AM] Stuck[1:09:24 AM] Done[1:09:25 AM] Stuck[1:09:36 AM] Done[1:09:37 AM] Stuck[1:09:48 AM] Done[1:09:49 AM] Stuck[1:10:01 AM] Done[1:10:01 AM] Stuck[1:10:13 AM] Done[1:10:13 AM] Stuck[1:10:25 AM] Done[1:10:26 AM] Stuck[1:10:38 AM] Done 
> 
> 
> ...


if you´re just run the bot and wow and do nothing else on the pc he doesnt get stuck. do you have a second pc or laptop? if yes run the bot there.

----------


## Tanner

> if you´re just run the bot and wow and do nothing else on the pc he doesnt get stuck. do you have a second pc or laptop? if yes run the bot there.


when I run it overnight I only do wow and i'm tabbed into wow. but no I don't have another comp :P

----------


## djlorenzo12

This bot has been working great for me since the release, i do however have 1 request. Badlist the node the bot was going after when he got the "Cannot mount while swimming" message, and don't remove nodes from the badlist so he will ignore this node for future runs. Because now it seems that if the bot thinks he can get the node, he will remove it from the badlist before he even tries to herb/mine it, and then ofcourse fails again because it should be badlisted. Thanks again for this great bot.

----------


## deenlol

This isnt working for me whenever i hit start i get a microsft .net framework error. Any help?
Downloading network framework 4 and still isnt working. im using windows 7 32 bit. i need help anyone?

----------


## Sempa

I can't download the file from Lazybot.
It says that I have to register to download it, but I have already registerd to the website.. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## gulsrb

> This bot has been working great for me since the release, i do however have 1 request. Badlist the node the bot was going after when he got the "Cannot mount while swimming" message, and don't remove nodes from the badlist so he will ignore this node for future runs. Because now it seems that if the bot thinks he can get the node, he will remove it from the badlist before he even tries to herb/mine it, and then ofcourse fails again because it should be badlisted. Thanks again for this great bot.


I have the exact same problem using a Sholazhar Basin profile from gatherbuddy

----------


## mareggg

often disconnect from the server. Previously, this was not, with these profiles = (

----------


## EasyModeBW

Kinda worried. Botted real early this morning and while I took a shower, got back to the computer and I was disconnected. When I logged on I was stuck on a rock. Checked my LazyBot log and I got a whisper from someone saying "Are you there character name?"

Looked for there name on the armory and they are not on there. Thoughts?

----------


## mrlolguy

> Kinda worried. Botted real early this morning and while I took a shower, got back to the computer and I was disconnected. When I logged on I was stuck on a rock. Checked my LazyBot log and I got a whisper from someone saying "Are you there character name?"
> 
> Looked for there name on the armory and they are not on there. Thoughts?



That's a gold spammer. If you reply they send you spam.

----------


## PuffDank

Worked fine for a few days , now for some reason it starts up fine and says its mounting (moves to the action bar with mount on it) and then does nothing and says its stuck and just cycles threw stuck over and over? Any ideas? I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling it with no luck...

----------


## spekrol

well i used this bot & after 4-5 days a spam bot/human logged in on my account made several characters on every server & auto deleted them, was lucky enough that my nephew called me to say i was going offline/online on lots of different severs for about 20 seconds & logging back of with random named 'gqhsjkg' its abit weird never ever got hacked in my life and now since i use this bot this shit happens just letting you guys know.
i think there is a keylogger on that bot. 
why would he make a bot thats free without any profit for himself?

why some people dont have problems is just because they have an Authenticator
im not using it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## [the Sills]

you need to add a mount delay, if you have bad internet connect as I have atm, it sometimes skips looting the herb and just mount away to quick

----------


## djlorenzo12

> well i used this bot & after 4-5 days a spam bot/human logged in on my account made several characters on every server & auto deleted them, was lucky enough that my nephew called me to say i was going offline/online on lots of different severs for about 20 seconds & logging back of with random named 'gqhsjkg' its abit weird never ever got hacked in my life and now since i use this bot this shit happens just letting you guys know.
> i think there is a keylogger on that bot. 
> why would he make a bot thats free without any profit for himself?
> why some people dont have problems is just because they have an Authenticator
> im not using it


Post more proof then this, before you start making people paranoid again.
I've been using the bot on multiple accounts since the first release and never any "hack".
Be more carefull about your account data and other downloads, but this bot certainly isn't the reason of your hack.

----------


## Stephaniex

Arutha, are you having problems with your website? 
I cant seem to connect to www.wow-lazybot.com...

----------


## crymework

sick ass bot... Literally 10 mins I have this working on Win7 64 bit Flawless. installed, ran, Set keys, make an easy profile with auto add and fly your route then stop and save route and it works flawless tyvm!

----------


## deenlol

This bot is epic! I made my own nagrand profile. Got over 1000 adamantite and 500 fel iron overnight.

----------


## Sinlore

I started using this a few days ago, just short periods of time. It was working great, now when I start im getting this message:

22:45:38 Loc: System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
at System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
at System.Double.Parse(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
at System.Convert.ToDouble(String value)
at ..ctor(String )

And last night when I set it to run for 2 hours it ran for about 15 minutes then:

possibleSystem.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at  .[T](UInt32 )
at  .()
at  .()
at  .(Boolean )
at  .    ()
22:41:15 Botting error: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at  .[T](UInt32 )
at  .()
at  .()
at  .    ()
at .()

Anyone have any idea as to whats going on? Is it just a simple reinstall or did something get screwed up somehow

----------


## djlorenzo12

Is it possible to make the bot land on the gameobjects coordinates itself in stead of a few clicks next to it? Mine keeps falling of those high peaks in icecrown because he lands just a few feet next to it.

----------


## Shameless

GREAT Bot! 1 Problem i have noticed, is it randomly gets stuck in mid air, and then stops due to not getting unstuck? 
Dunno if you knew this already, but if not you do know  :Big Grin: 

~Shame

----------


## AustinM

^Stay in the game, don't minimize/alt tab.

----------


## dungo

Such problem all good flies but when flies up to ore does not drip it then sits down on mount and flies to the following...
If to press in manual to drip that perfectly

----------


## amoraLity

Great bot, dude.

Is it possible to make:
- shutdown computer after DC from realm (or relogin)
- shutdown computer after the bags are full
- shutdown computer after certain time

Thanks!

----------


## johnnydnight

here is the BIGGER question why has then BEEN no videos of how to setup this bot or others like it towards the certain class , like macro's and stuff where , what ,when, how
is what i am looking for .. i have not used a gathering bot before so getting this extra help would nice.. and so far i have not seen any details to help the new guys out .. i know in fighting you need to set the time it takes to fire off one of your spells .. but what would be the best setup or spec for -- DRUID , MAGE , WARLOCK, PRIEST, DK, ETC ETC .. If this info was out there or more posablie . then using any futrue gather bots would be a cake walk because of the lessons provided by exp botters +Rep+Rep+Rep

----------


## killerdevil

an attention for you guys, got banned by bot so be careful.

----------


## hatchet2dope

> here is the BIGGER question why has then BEEN no videos of how to setup this bot or others like it towards the certain class , like macro's and stuff where , what ,when, how
> is what i am looking for .. i have not used a gathering bot before so getting this extra help would nice.. and so far i have not seen any details to help the new guys out .. i know in fighting you need to set the time it takes to fire off one of your spells .. but what would be the best setup or spec for -- DRUID , MAGE , WARLOCK, PRIEST, DK, ETC ETC .. If this info was out there or more posablie . then using any futrue gather bots would be a cake walk because of the lessons provided by exp botters +Rep+Rep+Rep


Probably shouldn't be botting if you can't figure out the basic gist of things with the program

----------


## ev1

AMAZING bot, works swimmingly.
this bot + loot filter has gotten me 40k gold in 48 hours

----------


## sticatto

> AMAZING bot, works swimmingly.
> this bot + loot filter has gotten me 40k gold in 48 hours


 Now how did you do that..just selling herbs and/or ore on the AH? or personal buyer?

----------


## Arutha532

> an attention for you guys, got banned by bot so be careful.


You have not been banned as an result of detection. You may have been banned as a result of you spamming the AH with mats/selling gold.

----------


## nemoleav

Best bot ever<3

----------


## lino95

> Is it possible to make the bot land on the gameobjects coordinates itself in stead of a few clicks next to it? Mine keeps falling of those high peaks in icecrown because he lands just a few feet next to it.


this needs to be made

----------


## Arutha532

No it does not.

----------


## codypendant

> Is it possible to make the bot land on the gameobjects coordinates itself in stead of a few clicks next to it? Mine keeps falling of those high peaks in icecrown because he lands just a few feet next to it.


simple.......blacklist those nodes then.

----------


## jereminion

hello like someone else said....they got banned for using this

i only use this and mr fish it....and i RARELY use mr fish it unless its for dailies

i got a warning for using this bot, i never leave it on for more than an hour and i always monitor it while watching tv for whispers or GM whispers.

the owner of the bot said its because he was spamming the auction house too much, but i have not done that and still got a warning. i simply leveled my engineering with mining over around 3 weeks which is reasonable and didnt sell anything. i havent even used the bot in a long time, and only today got the mail which shows that they dont send emails right away. 

here is the SS of the warning(which i only received on my one character that uses this bot)




so just a warning....you will get a warning and if you got warning for botting before you will get banned....its a great bot but detected
sorry
------

well maybe not i am gonna email them about this because i got this email

Account Action: Warning

Offense: Advertising
This category includes advertisement of:

* Any non-beneficial, non-WoW related businesses, organizations, or websites

Details (Note - Times are listed in Greenwich Mean Time, GMT):
2010-08-05 18:07:39 (mycharacter): wowhead.com changed their url to wowomg.com check it out

------


usually when you get reported they dont email you in game they just ban u for 3 hours so i will check to see

----------


## sed-

ive ben usen this since it first came out and no warnings, just dont be dumb and bot 24/7 or bot when your not at your pc.

----------


## Arutha532

> Account Action: Warning
> 
> Offense: Advertising
> This category includes advertisement of:
> 
> * Any non-beneficial, non-WoW related businesses, organizations, or websites
> 
> Details (Note - Times are listed in Greenwich Mean Time, GMT):
> 2010-08-05 18:07:39 (mycharacter): wowhead.com changed their url to wowomg.com check it out


How does a warning against advertising equal the bot being detected?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Sounds like the warning is a result of you doing something stupid..... 
If the bot where detected you would get a perm ban.

----------


## Dazzeh

So the bot is still undetected? I have used this almost from first release and now I had some weeks break with botting (leveled my priest). Just wanna make sure nothing have changed yet?

----------


## Arutha532

Yes it is still undetected.

----------


## codypendant

> So the bot is still undetected? I have used this almost from first release and now I had some weeks break with botting (leveled my priest). Just wanna make sure nothing have changed yet?


bot is not detected

----------


## Dazzeh

Phiuh, nice. Keep it up Arutha532!

----------


## elsteve

Bot works fantastic - one minor quibble. Has anyone else had trouble changing the color settings on the radar view?
I change 'em, hit save, and they go right back to the defaults - even though the time stamp on the .ini file gets updated.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Here's a useful macro for those who get annoyed at seeing most of their inventory space taken up by Crystallized Air, etc.

Make a macro that says:



```
#showtooltip Ironbound Proto Drake
/use Crystallized Fire
/use Crystallized Air
/use Crystallized Water
/use Crystallized Earth
/use Crystallized Shadow
/use Crystallized Life
/cast Ironbound Proto Drake
```

Replace Ironbound Proto Drake with your mount's name.

Place this in your mount slot on your actionbar. From that point on, it will consolidate your crystallized pieces into Eternals every time it mounts.

----------


## AustinM

^^^
Thanks! +rep

----------


## Azureusl33t

Arutha,
thank you for this awesome bot.Easy to handle , easy to configure and you have a big amount of profile's by using the profiles of gatherbuddy.So keep on working and it would be great if you build in a ground mount function.Before I forgot it : +Rep  :Wink:

----------


## elsteve

> Here's a useful macro for those who get annoyed at seeing most of their inventory space taken up by Crystallized Air, etc.
> 
> Make a macro that says:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #showtooltip Ironbound Proto Drake
> /use Crystallized Fire
> ...


You can also add /script UIErrorsFrame:Clear()
to clear any error messages...

----------


## pilla

> You can also add /script UIErrorsFrame:Clear()
> to clear any error messages...


Or you can add Crystallized's in lootfilter blacklist, works too.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Why the **** would you throw away eternals? Not looting them is the dumbest thing I've heard today. Fires and Lifes sell for truckloads on my server, and if you are mining, and you get titanium, you need them to make Titansteel. Waste of your first post, by the way.

----------


## oldmanofmen

I just got banned...

----------


## klamor

lmao failnoob. i've been using this for a while now and havent gotten anything haha. lrn 2 not suck

it's not detected and it's good bot stop hatin

----------


## CryptoCombat

He wasn't hatin', and because he got banned doesn't mean he sucks in the least. It means he got caught somehow. You need to stfu, klamor.

----------


## pilla

> Why the **** would you throw away eternals? Not looting them is the dumbest thing I've heard today. Fires and Lifes sell for truckloads on my server, and if you are mining, and you get titanium, you need them to make Titansteel. Waste of your first post, by the way.


Hmm, maybe because eternal or titansteel doesn't sell on my server? I got much more gold selling titan powder or gems, so in MY harvest I throw away.

----------


## thepriory

I am having one slight problem. After gathering herbs has been casted my loot window opens... loots... and then my toon tries to mount up before the node itself is gone which causes a quick dismount... then my character will stand there for a few seconds... mount up and fly away. I am only brining this up because I want to be as inconspicious as possible while botting. I have tried making a macro to cast a spell before mounting and all i can get my character to do is cast it before gathering an herb... not after. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also Very good work on the bot i have been using premade profiles and havent had any issues so far except for the aforementioned item.

TY in advance

----------


## hurly1223

This bot is so sweet its making me so much gold XD excellent work  :Wink:

----------


## dookieface

wow this bot is soo badass..loving it...i can't wait untill your done with the lvling bot

----------


## nupsig

I'm having a hell of a time getting this to function properly. It went around Hellfire Peninsula with relative success (only getting the descending error every 1 in 5 nodes), but I'm in Nagrand now and it'll only mine successfully every 1 in 10 times.

Anyone else with this problem?

Lets Harvest
Descending
Could not get to node

----------


## Arutha532

Most of the time it's a setup error. Open the manual and make sure you setup everything correctly (Make sure you bound "Down" to the X key). 
If this does not work you will have to wait for the next release.

----------


## Dazzeh

Still safe to use? I'm going to start farming now :P.

----------


## KenshinHimora

awesome bot, just one question:

is there anyway to make the bot mount up faster after it loots a node? this would speed it up exponentially

----------


## Arutha532

In the next release the delay is removed.

----------


## EasyModeBW

Thanks a lot for the excellent bot. It has netted me over 30k gold since I started to use it.

Also -- for you botters in Sholazar. If you have a DK bot, tie Freezing Aura to your eternal macro so you never get stuck swimming.

----------


## nupsig

I really don't understand how so many people are having success with this bot. I've done everything I can to try and fix my problem of constant Descending Errors, but nothing has worked.

Is anyone else constantly having this problem?

----------


## djnemesis1

This bot is awesome... Really thank you for this.

----------


## Arutha532

> I really don't understand how so many people are having success with this bot. I've done everything I can to try and fix my problem of constant Descending Errors, but nothing has worked.
> 
> Is anyone else constantly having this problem?


I have not been able to reproduce this and it seems to be only a minor % of the users that experience this. In the upcoming release I changed how the descending works, i hope this will fix the issues some users have.

If it does not solve the issue i will see if i can find a tester who is willing to test a few different version to track down the bug.

----------


## deenlol

Great bot. Ive made a couple of my own sholazar/wintergraps profiles and i run them constantly thanks man!

----------


## nupsig

For what it's worth I'm running version 1.06 (tried 1.05 too) on a Windows 7 computer, about to try it on my older desktop with XP and I'll let you know how it works.

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Ahhh works wonderfully on my XP machine  :Smile: 

So maybe it just ****s up on Windows 7

----------


## Arutha532

Using Windows 7 64bit without any problems.

----------


## zatlantis

So I've looked through most of the pages and can't find anyone with the same problem as me, which is interesting, it also seems like a very basic problem but for the life of me I can't figure it out. I load the bot, Load wow, log in, enter world, sit there on my character, chose wow.exe process, click attach, and it keeps giving messages in the log saying "Not in game, could not attach", "Please log in", and "Please enter the world". Appreciate any ideas you have, thanks, Zat.

Notes: 
Windows 7 64 bit.
Run as admin, bot and wow.
.net 4.0

Okay so I did a bit more reading, (alot more), and found that you said it only works on live servers, I was wondering why that is, or how it even knows if it is a live server or not.

----------


## Devotii

I too have the "Please enter the world" problem.
Can you be more detailed on how to use this bot please.


edit: so i clicked "refresh" and "attach" then "Start" and its flying about, going to watch it and report back.

edit2: ok my problem now is, doesnt target the node to gather it, and doesnt remount after.
I set interact with mouseover to U ingame and in Bot btw, any fixes?

----------


## Strixus

Is there any chance of you ever updating this with ground mount capabilities? I have an old classic WoW account that I don't use anymore and I could make some bank farming mithril or thorium, but there's no free bots working for me.

----------


## Takri

Extreme bot! Made me 1216 gold in 10 hours! :Big Grin:  its more than 100 gold per hour! Crazy! +Rep for better WoW in the future!

Edit: Forgot to add how pro it is that its keep farming even when alt tabing, I was playing with my second account meanwhile, Best bot i used so far, just funny how pro it is! :O

----------


## hellshunter

Yes this bot is awsome, i mostly just watch a movie while farming <3 btw 1216 gold in 10 hours is like low i get like 500g/hour  :Smile:  i think your doing something wrong hehe

----------


## sharpes123

> THIS BETTER AND FREE!
> köpönyeg.hu - 15 napos id


LOOKS LEGIT!
Reported.

----------


## Grady69

Just joined the site and donated so that I could say thank you! I love this bot. Right now i'm using it on my main cuz.. i dont give a FUHK! If I get banned I'll use it as a sign to move on. You just made the game 10x more enjoyable

----------


## Strixus

> Yes this bot is awsome, i mostly just watch a movie while farming <3 btw 1216 gold in 10 hours is like low i get like 500g/hour  i think your doing something wrong hehe


Really? Are you farming saronite? What are the prices of saronite on your server? On mine it's only 7g-10g a stack.

----------


## omfgroflmao

> Really? Are you farming saronite? What are the prices of saronite on your server? On mine it's only 7g-10g a stack.


You realize you can smelt and vendor that saronite at 12.50g/stack?

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Yes this bot is awsome, i mostly just watch a movie while farming <3 btw 1216 gold in 10 hours is like low i get like 500g/hour  i think your doing something wrong hehe


 I dont think he is, on my server Frostwrym flasks are like 12g each now, herb/flasks just arent great profit margin on alot of servers, also sarornite ore is about 9-10g/stack

----------


## Devotii

> edit2: ok my problem now is, doesnt target the node to gather it, and doesnt remount after.
> I set interact with mouseover to U ingame and in Bot btw, any fixes?



Anyone? filler

----------


## Arutha532

You did not set the keys correctly.

----------


## Dazzeh

Gonna change from XP to Win7 32bit. Does bot works on it?

----------


## Devotii

> You did not set the keys correctly.


Care to tell me how then? I set it to U in game and on the bot..

----------


## Grady69

anyone being to the website lately? says its under DDOS attack :O

----------


## kebabkungen

> anyone being to the website lately? says its under DDOS attack :O


Ye i saw that =/

----------


## Facepuncher

site was ddosed?

----------


## Arutha532

Online now.

----------


## Stormbrewer

> Online now.


not for me :/ still up? if not, eta?

----------


## Arutha532

Still online - Login

----------


## Stormbrewer

Thank you :Big Grin: 

as for key problems - a few times for me it didn't save the key in the bot so i had to re-enter, make sure that's not the problem

----------


## Hawkster

Awesome bot, been using it for a few weeks now, runs flawlessly on XP, WIn7 32 and 64bit. Just followed the very basic setup instructions and runs without a hitch.

As for the key settings issues some of you are having, I would suggest you edit the main_settings.ini file manually instead of using the front-end, it's very easy to read and make sure everything is bound to the correct key in-game. 

If in doubt, do the following :-

Make sure you have the *.Net Framework 4.0* installed

Reset your in game keys to default
Remap Interact with mouseover to "U"
Enable Auto Loot
Enable Auto Self Cast

If you are having problems editing the Radar Settings, changing the colors etc, you can again edit those settings manually via the map_settings.ini

----------


## Arutha532

First release of the new bot that supports both grinding and flying harvest.
Please note that the only classes currently completed is Paladin and Warlock. 
You will only be able to bot those classes with the grinding part of the bot.
Until the rest of the classes are done the flying combat is controlled by the same systems as in prev versions.

Please read the manual and be advised that the grinding part may need a bit baby sitting.

Lazybot V0.1.rar
A few human profiles for the grinding part (These where not created by me and i do not take any credit)
Profile.zip
The grinding bot uses the same profile type as glider did.

*Changelog:*
New GUI.
Added druid flying mount support
Checking For Low Health/Mana after harvesting
Fixed the map
Added dalaran mailing and repair.
Added addon to do the mailing.
Only detects hostiles when checking for mobs at node.
Auto blacklists the last looted node if we get stuck in the water.
Changed stuck detection.
Changed descent.
Smooth resume after harvesting.
Added grinding.
Added Warlock and Paladin class (You will have to wait for the rest)
Added online manual: LazyBot

----------


## dookieface

oh man i been waiting for this..ill try it out now..thanks

----------


## Facepuncher

great bot, works wonderfully

quick question: are you supposed to be able to run it with wow minimized? just gets indefinitely stuck when i try to 
cheers

----------


## Arutha532

No you cannot run it minimized. 
Windows does not allow sending keys to a minimized window - you can just put another window ontop like your browser and it will continue running.

----------


## Stormbrewer

Really like the new skin, good job
and thanks for the early release  :Smile: 

sight seems to be down, any ETA coming back up?

smalll glitch: druid flips out in combat  :Frown: , needs to debirdify itself and fight


update
i'm currently working on a druid class but it's my first class (though i'm framiliar with some programming from school in java and lots of codes made for autoit, hopefully that work will pay off) and will post it here as soon as i get it working but don't expect much more than just a druid-capable code

update
stoned at the moment... a little too much to work (will continue later) if anyway wants to continue what i've started and maybe finish before me here you go



```
* Created by 

using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Threading;
using System.Windows.Forms;
using Lazybot.Public_classes;

class Druid : CombatEngine
{
	#region Field
	private static readonly Spell Starfall = new Spell ("Starfall");
	private readonly Spell _wraith = new spell ("Wraith");
	private readonly Spell _Moonfire = new spell ("Moonfire");
	private readonly Spell _insectSwarm = new spell ("Insect Swarm");
	private readonly Spell _starfire = new spell ("Starfire");
	private readonly Spell _markOfTheWild = new spell ("Mark Of The Wild");
	private readonly spell _throns = new spell ("Thorns");
	private readonly Spell _regrowth = new spell ("Regrowth");
	private readonly Spell _rejuvination = new spell ("Rejuvination");
	private readonly Spell _lifebloom = new spell ("Lifebloom");
	private readonly Spell _faerieFire = new spell ("Fearie Fire");
	private PPlayerSelf Me = PObjectManager.MyPlayer;
	private PUnit _orgTarget;
	private const int RejuvinationHealth = 85;
	private const int RegrowthHealth = 70;
	private const int HealingTouchHealth = 45;
	private const int Lifebloom = 20;
	#endregion

	    #region BotStarted
    public override void BotStarted()
    {
	DamageActions = new List<PAction>();
        SelfBuffActions = new List<PAction>();
        SelfHealActions = new List<PAction>();
        //Buffs
        if (Spell.KeyExist("Mark Of The Wild"))
            SelfBuffActions.Add(new MarkOfThe(1, "Blessing of Might"));
```

----------


## Arutha532

Check http://wow-lazybot.com/for.

Make sure "Auto dismount in flight" is enabled when botting the druid.

----------


## trikinomitry101

Was going to try this right now, but BRB! I'm checking the official site real quick.

Edit
Meh, It was fun to play around with. I am using the level 1-20 pre made profiles. I am leveling a new pally and a new lock both to 20 using a few trial accounts with RAF.

Edit again.
I tried running two bots on the same profile and it just dicked everything up. The characters got too far away from eachother and no longer were helping.

So I got a program to key press the = key, which I placed a macro on( "/tar bot /follow bot").

Character 1 was my bot(Pally) used default path and setup.
Character 2 was my leach, but the leach allowed me to have tripple XP on the characters.

Programs Used
-This bot
-Key Presser ( http://www.my-spot.info/burton/programs/keypresser.html )

This is my last edit, and I am not going to update my post with frilly BB Code, simply because I don't care >_>

----------


## dookieface

i dont know if it's just me or what..but i load the premade 1-4 profile and all it do is run and run and run.it's not attacking anything just run..pls help..thanks

----------


## Stormbrewer

Having a slight problem with the website at the moment but it would be because you're just brining it up these seconds :P "Unable to load portal template"

thx!

----------


## Arutha532

Yep the site is up and running again  :Smile:

----------


## Hawkster

Hate to tell ya me ol m8 but the site is down again....Another DDOS attack ???

----------


## Arutha532

Try forcing your browser to reload or clear cache.
The site: Login
Works just fine.

----------


## Devotii

LazyBot V0.2 - Mixed mode is on the site, but here it says current is v1.06.
Is it getting put up soon?

Otherwise:




> Please check the manual for information on how to setup the new key added:
> http://www.wow-lazybot.com/manual/in...ith_target.htm


was VERY helpful and I got it working now  :Smile: 

<3

----------


## Dazzeh

Yay, thanks for update!

----------


## spawnfestis

I'd like to vouch for this bot as it is genius.
Thanks

----------


## Arutha532

> I'd like to vouch for this bot as it is genius.
> Thanks


Well thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Shameless

Love the look on the bot.
It runs amazingly,
One of the best bots i've seen in a while,
Goood Job, I'll donate when i get paid  :Big Grin: 

~Shame

----------


## jereminion

hello i have a problem with the warlock

it just keeps doing 'casting soul fire' which it shouldnt even do in the first place. it just does it every time and i dont have any shards but keeps doing it.

as the demonology spec it should only be doing it below 35% and when it has decimate but it doesnt even do that

when i change it to affiction spec it works but it pretends like its a demonology spec using all the wrong spells

please tell me what is wrong or fix the problem thank u

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

this is the log

12:59:31 Compiling: Warlock
12:59:31 Bot started
12:59:31 Clip: /am on
12:59:31 Initializing
12:59:31 Added: Fel Armor to buff list at bar 1 key 0
12:59:31 -----------
12:59:31 Added: Death Coil to heal list at bar 1 key 6
12:59:31 -----------
12:59:31 Added: Curse of Agony to damage list at bar 4 key 2
12:59:31 Added: Corruption to damage list at bar 1 key 2
12:59:31 Added: Immolate to damage list at bar 1 key 3
12:59:31 Added: Soul Fire to damage list at bar 1 key 8
12:59:31 Added: Shadow Bolt to damage list at bar 1 key 1
12:59:31 -----------
12:59:31 Found: Life Tap at bar 1 key 5
12:59:31 Found: Health Funnel at bar 3 key 4
12:59:31 Found a Healthstone in your bags
12:59:31 You got 0 soul shards in your bags or in your bank!
12:59:31 Pull Metamorphosis to a bar if you want to use it
12:59:31 I recommend: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft as spec
12:59:31 Using pet: Felguard
12:59:31 You selected Felguard as pet but i did not find a key
12:59:31 Started bot thread
12:59:36 Pulling: Disturbed Soul 17667621826955422177
12:59:36 Trying to target unit: Disturbed Soul
12:59:37 Send: PetAttack
12:59:37 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:39 Pull result: Success
12:59:39 Send: PetAttack
12:59:39 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:42 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:45 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:47 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:50 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:53 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:55 Casting Soul Fire
12:59:58 Casting Soul Fire
13:00:01 Class returned:Success
13:00:01 Successful kill!
13:00:02 Bot stopped

all the bot does it send in my fel guard, stand there spamming soul fire, and the enemy eventually dies just from the felguard but the warlock does nothing

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

nvm i just deleted the whole thing and unpacked it again and it worked

----------


## patix95

+rep for this awsome bot! made over 5k golds in just a couple of hours on mining in icecrown!

----------


## Succubuzz

this bot is working perfecty for me so far. Now add the other classes pwease  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Note how i intentionally wrote a "w" instead of an "l")


EDIT:
OH and +rep for this great bot  :Smile:

----------


## PrimoPie

Im not so sure I understand the mechanics of the bot. This bot uses mouse overs? How am I allowed to alt tab and the bot still work just fine. This the only question I have and maybe its just because I dont understand the way it works.

----------


## RazU2

Awesome :OOO Ty so much

----------


## AustinM

Hey, I have 3 80s: Druid, Hunter, and Death Knight (Death Knight is my main class). If you need any help with any class questions for the botting class modes please ask.:wave:

----------


## jereminion

this is a good bot it does grinding, it does flying gathering. u should ask the ppl who make bots to combine it or just make 1 good project all i use is this bot and mr fish it but i have tried many those 2 are the best though

----------


## 3rdParty

Nice Bot. I like running gb Profiles  :Smile:  +Rep

----------


## deenlol

I recently got hacked and i have reason to believe it was from this bot. Anyone else get hacked within the last 1-2 days that uses this bot? Reply back here if so. I am not trying to put down this bot just trying to figure things out. I used this bot for a while and there was recently an update.

----------


## jereminion

i have been using the grinding version for like 2 weeks and no hack and used the grinding for a few hours and still not hacked but i have authenticator

----------


## nukec

someoen got banned after using this?

----------


## GHOST999

Is this detectable by warden? I'm concerned if I used this for mining that I'd get banned

----------


## AVhell

First of all great bot +rep !
I have problems in sholazar basin, there is a pack of elite mobs near the nod 3 elites and one cat .. when i start to mine it i kill cat but elites always killing me
so ... my question is ... is there a way to skip this nod ?

----------


## PrimoPie

> Is this detectable by warden? I'm concerned if I used this for mining that I'd get banned


Not sure how many times ppl need to say this but I guess I can say it again. No hack is full proof, thats the chance you take by using it, so if you don't wanna get banned then *DO NOT BOT* is really that simple. However if you understand the consequences and are ok with them, then use at your own risk.

----------


## CHiefORZ

didn't recognize full bags. is that a bug?

----------


## nukec

Is there a filter that you mine only Titanium ore?

----------


## lino95

delete every other ore in the mine.xml except titanium ore

----------


## dallascowboys0000

Great bot so far great bot. Only thing I have to say is update the initial walk through.

----------


## robbyjarm

What is wrong? The bot is clicking my reputation over and over...

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------

What is wrong? The bot is clicking my reputation over and over...

----------


## Arutha532

Try reading the manual.....Hint: Interact with mouseover is not set correct.

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> Try reading the manual.....Hint: Interact with mouseover is not set correct.


Is there any way you could update the manual? A few of the layouts of the bot are from older versions, along with putting up a few more pieces of info like profiles (uploading way points).

----------


## nukec

Is there a Switcher possibility with LatyBot? If you are boting in Wintergrasp, and when there is battle, that it goes to Sholazar? After battle is over, it returns to WG? I think this works with Gatherbuddy, but can't figure it out with LB..

----------


## Arutha532

No there is not.

----------


## ponderance

I've been looking for the answer to this but is there any way to disable the "stuck" feature? i made a loop that takes me through every single zone in northrend over the areas rares can be and it keeps doing stuck/unstuck and it's NOWHERE near anything that could possibly have it be stuck. it's just confusing itself..

----------


## thepriory

I Just wanted to say thank you again. For those that have not been paying attention to this thread this bot has had several improvements made to it and is getting better with each release. Go Go Lazy people :-)

----------


## Roguelol

All the download links on mediafire seem to be down for me  :Frown:  Unless it's because I'm not downloading the latest version?

----------


## PrimoPie

*I hate to level mining, did it to 300 and then used this to cruse control to 450. Thanks +rep.*

----------


## Arutha532

> All the download links on mediafire seem to be down for me  Unless it's because I'm not downloading the latest version?


Lazybot V0.4.rar
Should work  :Smile: 




> *I hate to level mining, did it to 300 and then used this to cruse control to 450. Thanks +rep.*


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## dallascowboys0000

Currently there is a bug after it hearths to repair, mail, etc. It heads out to fly back out (I am using Storm Peaks profile), and just keeps flying high in the air and never connects back to the way points. So I have to stop it, then restart it and it works fine.

----------


## Arutha532

Would help me if you would go to the forum, create a topic and upload your profile so i can try it. 

Thank you.

----------


## billybofraggins

This is one of the most well put together bots I've ever used, payed or otherwise! Very easy to setup and use, great support, and good documentation.

+ Rep!

----------


## selu

can i do both, herb and mining at the same time with this glider?

----------


## Arutha532

Yes you can.
But only flying gathering,

----------


## Botic

Not sure where people are getting all these problems was fairly easy to set up :P Just wish there was a "Custom Class" for a warrior  :Frown:

----------


## amras199090

the download link at the forum doesnt seem to be working :S

------------------------------------------------------------

Nevermind it is working, its just the download server was down or something

----------


## Fanstatic

Is there any way to save settings on this, regarding the engine type? 

What I mean is is there an option to set Flying Gathering as my default engine when I load the bot as every time I load this I have to change Grinding to Flying Gathering as at the moment I'll never use the Grinding engine.

Once again I am impressed by this bot and I can see you've changed it dramatically since I posted on page 2 - +rep from me.

----------


## carlosprieto64

Just to confirm for people on Private Servers. Lazy Bot is not working at Molten-Wow (even when they updated to 3.3.5a)

----------


## Arutha532

Its not supposed to work in private servers  :Smile:

----------


## carlosprieto64

> Its not supposed to work in private servers


i know  :Smile: , its just to avoid ppl test.. :wave:

----------


## Cruciatum

My first bot, and it works perfectly. Amazing job, rep for you.

----------


## daniyalsm

HI. I have set all the keys properly but when i start paladin it just roams around mobs but doesnt attack them. can u help me plz

----------


## Arutha532

Make sure you profile has factions to attack.

----------


## ekenn123

How to run 2 windows? :P I really love this bot +rep and even better that it's free! Though the only flying part suckz ;P You should also make a new bot an update who is much better and cost a little  :Wink:  Nice work!


My bag after some hours in Sholazar! Thanks man!

----------


## Jake1805

Awesome bot, I'm super new to bots, and have really only tried out BG bots. For a first time gather bot user, this was a breeze to set up, and it works like a charm. Looking forward to checking out more profiles and seeing all that this baby is capable of! Great job!

----------


## Sauceboss

Really nice bot, I'm loving it so far. The only issue that I'm having is trying to setup the buffs, it seems I entered in the information correctly but the bot never buffs my character. Also, the addon that supposedly comes with lazybot for repairing/mailing, not sure how to set that up, any help there? Thanks.

----------


## Arutha532

http://www.wow-lazybot.com/manual/in...ling_setup.htm

----------


## vvvacevvv

This is a great bot and Ive gone from 70-75 in 3 days! I just wish you could loot and send mail while grinding.
+Rep for this great free bot.

----------


## Picklesowner

Is there a way to make this start botting automatically when queued for a BG? Thanks.

----------


## Arutha532

No it does not support BG's.

----------


## Shanerd92

This bot is incredible. Took me around 5 minutes to set everything up, Started botting and just woke up with bags full of ore. Thanks for your hard work man. It's greatly appreciated.

----------


## joshuamathew

I've only used this hack, and xyz hack once, my account has been suspended 72 hours, heads up.

----------


## Tequillia

does anyone knows a pickpocketing bot or something that kills and loot mobs in nagrand for marks ?

----------


## hurly1223

> I've only used this hack, and xyz hack once, my account has been suspended 72 hours, heads up.


It would be the XYZ hack

----------


## joshuamathew

I think you're right hurly. It really stinks that I used it ONCE, with no one around to get through a mountain =/

----------


## Arutha532

New version 1.4 online. 



```
Fixed loot bug where it would loot before doing combat.
Fixed a problem with Warrior stances. 
Added a few more keys to detect.
Changed bugged detection from 9 to 12 seconds. 
Bugged mobs are now only blacklisted for 20 seconds.
Minor changes to make it more stable.
Profiles are now reloaded when botting is started.
Fixed a bug with multiple graveyards in profiles.
```

it will be delivered trough the auto updater automatically  :Smile:

----------


## hato

Had some trouble first at descending but found out the problem was cause wow was alt tabbed, but other then that works great!

----------


## luckysurfcs

Could anyone point me in the right direction for alliance 70-80 profiles that work with this bot, ive done a lot of lookin but seems the profiles wont load, i mainly looked on honourbuddys webby.

----------


## shadow738

So, far this seems like great gather bot.... only having 1 issue. It seems that my flight altitude is too low, I seem to be scraping the ground a lot and this leads to getting stuck. I've not been able to figure out how to change the height at which I will fly by default. Is this even possible?

Thanks

----------


## Arutha532

The profile decides you flight height. 
If you fly low you will have to create a new profile with a higher height or manually add a few yards to the z coordinate in the xml file.

----------


## hellmr

this bot really kickass but i still have issue that i cant make it pull as "boomkin"
i did every thing exactly by book still it just pass mobs without pulling them
great work still

----------


## Arutha532

You did not add factions to the profile.

----------


## hellmr

i am sure i have factions targets it might be a bug ?

----------


## Arutha532

No, your profile either does not contain factions or you got the wrong once.
[Grinding] Creating a profile. - Lazybot

----------


## hellmr

i found the bug , for some reason i had to make my waypoints , pick the faction than save than close it than reopen it and load from saved file to get it work it wont update the info until you save it restart than reload

----------


## Arutha532

Have you updated to version 1.4? This bug should have been solved in V1.4.

----------


## hurly1223

This good to go with the new little patch?

----------


## randolv123

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyBot
Stack trace: at (Object )
at  .()
at  .()
at  . ()
at  ..ctor()
at  .()
Target site: System.String (System.Object)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 
Whats the problem? I got Nfw4 and such but still ****s up.

----------


## hoverdams

I downloaded Framework 4.0 but whenever I run LazyBot.exe, it always says "LazyBot.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." I can't seem to figure out what the problem is, I redownloaded both frameworks and the bot. I'm using XP.

----------


## izzar

beautiful work! :Big Grin:

----------


## Arutha532

> I downloaded Framework 4.0 but whenever I run LazyBot.exe, it always says "LazyBot.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." I can't seem to figure out what the problem is, I redownloaded both frameworks and the bot. I'm using XP.


Install .Net 3.5.

----------


## hoverdams

Alright I got it working with .net 3.5 and read the manual and everything. I loaded up a profile someone already made for mining in hellfire peninsula just to test out the bot and kept coming up with the following log.

23:46:43 Using behavior: Flying Gathering (PTicker)
23:46:43 Interact with mouseover: U
23:46:43 Interact with target: P
23:46:43 Reloading profile
23:46:43 Clip: /am on
23:46:44 Bot started
23:46:44 Initializing
23:46:44 Started bot thread
23:47:00 Descending
23:47:01 Lets harvest
23:47:01 Could not get to the node
23:47:19 Descending
23:47:20 Lets harvest
23:47:20 Could not get to the node
23:47:53 Descending
23:47:54 Lets harvest
23:47:54 Could not get to the node
23:48:01 Descending
23:48:02 Lets harvest
23:48:02 Could not get to the node
23:48:59 Descending
23:49:00 Lets harvest
23:49:00 Could not get to the node

----------


## Arutha532

You skipped the step: "Reset keybindings to default".
(Make sure the x key = down)

----------


## dne87

Thanks for this awesome piece of work Arutha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quasarian

First i wanna say THANKS!. 

I got the problem that everything is workin fine. Flying, Descending to node, but then he stops and doesn't farm. After a few seconds he mounts and heads for the next waytpoint.

What can be the problem here?

----------


## Arutha532

Are you use "Interact with mouseover" is set correctly?

----------


## hoverdams

Amazing bot once you get it working, and I'm not even close to using its full potential. Thanks a lot.

----------


## hurly1223

Just in interest is there a reason for no ground mounts is it hard to code or annoying alltogether?

----------


## hoverdams

The bot worked great for the first night I botted it but now it keeps trying to hearth and mail in Dalaran when my bag isn't even full after mining one node.

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

nm fixed it

----------


## gaaydia

Hello,long time user of this great bot


So i dl the update last night,and now i see that a mouse is like hovering like hell on my screen until it finds a node ,i was like wtf!
I see you added a option to memory write
can you give me more details on how to let the bot work like it did before?

many many thx!

----------


## Arutha532

Hello,
Please have a look at Passiv VS background mode explained. - Lazybot 

Regards.

----------


## solttu

Thank you for this awesome bot  :Smile: 

+rep

----------


## hoverdams

Has anyone had this same problem? Ever since I updated to the new bot, it keeps telling me I died and logs out but when I log in, it's flying in the air full mana and life.


20:42:39 Descending
20:42:40 Lets harvest
20:42:46 Mounting
20:43:54 We died, releasing
20:43:54 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:43:55 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:43:56 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:43:57 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:43:59 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:44:00 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:44:01 Please login
20:44:01 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
20:44:02 Bot stopped

----------


## sed-

> Has anyone had this same problem? Ever since I updated to the new bot, it keeps telling me I died and logs out but when I log in, it's flying in the air full mana and life.
> 
> 
> 20:42:39 Descending
> 20:42:40 Lets harvest
> 20:42:46 Mounting
> 20:43:54 We died, releasing
> 20:43:54 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
> 20:43:55 Clip: /Script RepopMe();
> ...


yea i had this problem to

----------


## Arutha532

Try the new version, it contains a few fixes.

----------


## sed-

the new one has problems flying back to where i was, sometimes it says cant fly or it doesnt no where to fly to.

----------


## Hastedqt

Hi, sorry if this has been answered earlier but will Lazy bot support Druid Flight form herbing? I searched the first few pages but didn't see anything thanks.

----------


## Arutha532

It does support Druid Flight form herbing.

----------


## DRIFTINGx

Hey, awesome BOT, I'm just wondering.
When a mob engages me, the bot starts casting hearthstone altought I've set the attack bar and key properly, do you have any idea why this is? Also when the bot comes over to a node and gathers it, it automatically switches Bars.

thanks

----------


## phansawat

While I was Sleeping,Make me homework.School.Xboxing after that i receive http://img193.imageshack.us/i/wowscr...710213408.jpg/

----------


## ThERaZ

can someone tell me why my char doesent eat or drink with this bot ? :P i have setted everything in settings and stuff :/

----------


## barras

Everything works great farming in shalozar except for when he lands at the node, the mouse does what seems likea few scans of the node then he remounts and tries to continue the path without mining the node

----------


## sed-

any ideas on the resing problems? cuz with this i cant bot cuz if it dies it bugs out on the spirit trying to repop me when the chat box is open or has me clicked from a previous buff and wont find her unless i unclick myself.

----------


## noes

I will try this bot for SURE!

just for herbing :$

----------


## Stippy'six

cant make this shit to work.. updated, and when im pressing the lazybot.exe it appears some errors - 
Message: Kan ikke laste inn filen eller samlingen System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 eller en av avhengighetene. Systemet finner ikke angitt fil.
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyBot
Stack trace: ved #=qq6TP47Y$Lz2gzbbupUw$HmJTf5P2n11eGLhQbyhpK4A=.#=q98kMkFG0vRRPMLvmEqLQvg==()
ved #=qhSoKuDv5$rb8DETWFzz_9A==.#=qS$qFQbhUw1wQNy9P9V1ORg==()
ved #=qhSoKuDv5$rb8DETWFzz_9A==.#=q_smZDYJg46a48FVJlzpUUA==(Object , EventArgs )
ved System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
ved DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
ved System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
ved System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
ved DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.WndProc(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
ved System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: System.Collections.Generic.List`1[System.String] #=q98kMkFG0vRRPMLvmEqLQvg==()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 


and 

Message: Kan ikke laste inn filen eller samlingen System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 eller en av avhengighetene. Systemet finner ikke angitt fil.
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyBot
Stack trace: ved #=qhSoKuDv5$rb8DETWFzz_9A==.#=qPcpGl1GQun8Q9DNXo8gOWA==()
ved System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
ved System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
ved System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void #=qPcpGl1GQun8Q9DNXo8gOWA==()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## Escad

> cant make this shit to work.. updated, and when im pressing the lazybot.exe it appears some errors
> Link:


All I can stress to you is please, please, please, follow any setup tutorials to the dot. I've used LazyBot for months now and I have never had any problems running it. 
Furthermore, Arutha is a very helpful guy. If you go on the LazyBot website and use the Support forum I'm sure he'd be happy to helpful. As I said, follow the setup guide to the tee.

----------


## Fruz0r

Looks good! will try it out!

----------


## Arutha532

> Link:


Either you do not have .Net Framework 3.5 or it is corrupted.

Regards.

----------


## Charlie_Cupcakes

hi i have registered on your site to download the bot but have not got a verification email back. I registered 4 days ago if that helps

ty for your time :sadwavey:

----------


## Arutha532

I have activated your account manually.

----------


## Charlie_Cupcakes

ty so much for the quick response +Rep

----------


## Evilsama

Thanks for this insane bot that is flawless in almost everyway, BUT i have noticed prices on my servers go retardly low, just goes to show eh =p

----------


## Gubiithefish

> If anyone downloaded it (i know someone did) and found it working could you replay to this thread?


Well, since your saying it that way...
I wonder if anyone has been banned by using it...
*Because!* I really want to use it so that I can get my 12k back which a noob stole from me and blizz is like "we do not have a record saying that you had that much gold" and I'm like _



"ZOMG! FUUUUUU BLIZZ"


_ so yeah, I have collectors editions bound to my account and would rather prefer that it isn't getting banned.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Well, since your saying it that way...
> I wonder if anyone has been banned by using it...
> *Because!* I really want to use it so that I can get my 12k back which a noob stole from me and blizz is like "we do not have a record saying that you had that much gold" and I'm like so yeah, I have collectors editions bound to my account and would rather prefer that it isn't getting banned.


Oh yes. blizz is out to get you and is lieing about your gold. Had you had 12k stolen blizz wouldnd had lied about it, trust in this , ive had multiple accounts compromised in the past and received everything back as well as friends having the same things happen. i call BS sir

----------


## Wheeze201

Is it possible to gather ore without a flying mount ? As in azeroth ore gathering ?

----------


## Arutha532

> Is it possible to gather ore without a flying mount ? As in azeroth ore gathering ?


Not currently.

----------


## fonillius

Its very smart and perfect bot. Peace Arutha, Donated to you my life savings.

----------


## matnils

Can't get this to work  :Frown: 
Every time i start it up (Right click start as administrator) it starts loading but after a couple of seconds i get an error that states that LazyBot "Could not connect to the offset server, cannot continue without offsets".
Does anyone know what the problem is?
I've used .net framework verifyer to check if i have both 3.5 and 4.0 framework and i do. I'm running Windows 7 x64

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/8948/lazybot.jpg <--Image of the error message.

----------


## Arutha532

You got a firewall or another program that stops lazybot from connecting to the server?




> Its very smart and perfect bot. Peace Arutha, Donated to you my life savings.


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Gubiithefish

I have collectors editions bound to my account and would rather prefer that it isn't getting banned.
So is there a big risk by using this bot?...

----------


## matnils

> You got a firewall or another program that stops lazybot from connecting to the server?


I don't have my firewall on, neither the built in Windows Firewall or the one on my router. I don't have any antivirus program on right now so it can't be it. Do you have to have any special ports open on the router?

----------


## Arutha532

> I have collectors editions bound to my account and would rather prefer that it isn't getting banned.
> So is there a big risk by using this bot?...


Then you should not bot.




> I don't have my firewall on, neither the built in Windows Firewall or the one on my router. I don't have any antivirus program on right now so it can't be it. Do you have to have any special ports open on the router?


No it uses port 80 like a web-browser.
I will push a new build this week that should fix this issue.

----------


## matnils

> Then you should not bot.
> 
> 
> No it uses port 80 like a web-browser.
> I will push a new build this week that should fix this issue.


Awsome, Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mindring

Hi!

My character uses HS after each mined node..

I have no idea why so if anyone can help me i would be grateful

regards

----------


## SkuaLL

I have this problem: The bot collect very well mines but he wont collect herbs, seems as if the bot can not see the herbs but mines yes, and pick up very well. Whats the problem?

----------


## Wheeze201

Just want to say. This bot is incredibly amazing. Has almost everything you want in a bot and it has so many little features like for example the bot wont try to mine a node where theres too much mobs. Very cool.

And the fact that this is free. Incredible.

I farmed while I was away at work one day. Got back with full inventory of saronite, titanium, eternal stuff and some gems. Day after I went to my mailbox and I got 500g. That means that if I bot sufficiently and am successful. I can make 3-4k gold a week!

----------


## keeevin92

I was wondering any1 knows how to make custom classes? tried one out for druids. turned out to be ****ING AWESOME!

----------


## Fruz0r

This looks pretty awesome! all comments tells me "I NEED THIS BOT" because it sounds really really awesome!
Ive been botting since glider realesed in lvl 60. and i have never been into something that wierd like this!
sorry maybe im wrong, and dont understand. but i think its really wierd to set up the attacks / drinks / food for levling. I tried with a lvl 12 priest in xroads, it worked, but it keeped pressing "Shift-2" means switching tabs all the time, and opening spellbook all the time, and only use 1 key - attack 2- smite.
ive added all behaviors, i dont know if its correct thoo. but it looks like.

so anyone know any setup tutorial or something? so could make it easier to start it?
thanks! :Smile:

----------


## companioncube

> I have collectors editions bound to my account and would rather prefer that it isn't getting banned.
> So is there a big risk by using this bot?...


If you are worried. Get a second account, and do your botting on that.




> I was wondering any1 knows how to make custom classes? tried one out for druids. turned out to be ****ING AWESOME!


You can find all the information about making custom classes on their forums. I suggest signing up and asking the majority of your questions there.
Lazybot - Index
SwfCabin - Free Swf Upload & Swf Hosting - Viewing: lolololol <-- Basic instructions in swf format

----------


## hoverdams

Has anyone else been getting this problem for gathering? The bot lands a bit out of the radius for gathering around the node and then adds it to the blacklist and moves on? At the rate this is happening, I'm going to have to delete my blacklist and start over again -.-

----------


## Cyberthube

This bot works great, if you need profiles and routes check the forums on the website!

and for starters.. read the manual its really easy!

thanks alot for this bot, its the best so far!

----------


## pakitopakito

I think it works perfectly (3.3.5a), but my problem is that i have no idea how i must configure my spell bars just for not getting stucked... at least is there any existing convention on which bar/button must go each spell depending on my class and gathering/grinding mode?
in example: 
for my warrior, on grinding mode, de bot calls for spells on bar1, button2... where i supposed (on my own) it should go "heroic strike"... but surely, the guy who programmed this profile wasn't thinking on this spell for this button... so the bot won't work accurately...

an other example:
for my mage, on flying gathering, it beggins working fine, trying to find and gathering, but suddenly he calls own teleport to shattrah, and that's all my botting run...

After reading all your comments on this and the official forum, my question is:

Is there any convention/agreement for configure the right place for spells? Is described somewhere I did'nt realize?

Knowing this, I even dare to set some profiles, as well as I can do, and offer my humble contribution to this wonderful program
Thanks

----------


## Arutha532

Have a look at LazyBot manual

----------


## vvvacevvv

> I have this problem: The bot collect very well mines but he wont collect herbs, seems as if the bot can not see the herbs but mines yes, and pick up very well. Whats the problem?


Is Collect herbs enabled in the settings?

----------


## pakitopakito

Thku , so this is the initial configuration, and I should adapt the behavior for each class... it could very very useful if XMLroute-programmers adds on its work a txt-file bringing the clue for the correct behavior...

*Arutha532,* Thank you again for your reply  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie_Cupcakes

Love this bot ty:yourock2: tried to make a behaviour profile for my druid but had problems, thinks its just me being dumb.The gathering is very good and easy to use +Rep


can't rep you yet will do when I can.

----------


## greepfruuy

looks nice,

----------


## Wookiz

i load up a herbing profile and it wont mount or press any keys or anything. it wont even walk. I made sure all the keys are set correctly in the settings. What is wrong?  :Frown: 

it just keeps saying stuck, done, stuck, done. and if im not mounted it will say mounting, remounting, until it stops.

----------


## Dazzeh

77g, time to use Lazybot again! Thanks for this Arutha532.omgepic

----------


## bigasshat

Tried a few other bots that didn't work half as great as this one does, reminds of mmototus  :Big Grin:  RIP! +rep. Thanks for putting in the your time for developing this program, fantastic! I'll donate on your site soon!

----------


## companioncube

> i load up a herbing profile and it wont mount or press any keys or anything. it wont even walk. I made sure all the keys are set correctly in the settings. What is wrong? 
> 
> it just keeps saying stuck, done, stuck, done. and if im not mounted it will say mounting, remounting, until it stops.


1. Post any support questions on the Lazybot website, you are more likely to get better responses and response. LazyBot - easy to use bot for World Of Warcraft
2. Read the manual, and follow it exactly. LazyBot Manual
3. Make sure you are updated to the latest version before running.

----------


## RockerUK

i use lazybot up to 4 days and it is fantastic. Small problem ... someone stole my account and all the gold. Now I have recovered all through the GM at this point but I doubt that lazybot is responsible for this ...

----------


## RockerUK

> well i used this bot & after 4-5 days a spam bot/human logged in on my account made several characters on every server & auto deleted them, was lucky enough that my nephew called me to say i was going offline/online on lots of different severs for about 20 seconds & logging back of with random named 'gqhsjkg' its abit weird never ever got hacked in my life and now since i use this bot this shit happens just letting you guys know.
> i think there is a keylogger on that bot. 
> why would he make a bot thats free without any profit for himself?
> 
> why some people dont have problems is just because they have an Authenticator
> im not using it


THIS BOT HAVE KEYLOGGER
me too!!After 4 days my account was hacked and all my gold stolen. I have recovered my account and my gold by GM. So i think in this bot there is a keylogger. I think also, if u have authenticator there aren't problem (i don't have)

----------


## Ql1max

I'm just curious if this bot will work for a private server, lets say molten-wow? On-topic , great job mate, very nice bot, best one of all the free bots i ever tried! +rep!

----------


## Arutha532

> I'm just curious if this bot will work for a private server, lets say molten-wow? On-topic , great job mate, very nice bot, best one of all the free bots i ever tried! +rep!


No it does not work on private servers, the offsets are different.

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




> me too!!After 4 days my account was hacked and all my gold stolen. I have recovered my account and my gold by GM. So i think in this bot there is a keylogger. I think also, if u have authenticator there aren't problem (i don't have)


There are more than 4000 members at the forum and 1000 of users use the bot weakly... you do not think there would be more reports if it where a keylogger? 
Now please leave and may i suggest that you get yourself an authenticator so i won't have to listen to you crying once more?

I really dislike people who attack software without any proof at all.....

----------


## solttu

> THIS BOT HAVE KEYLOGGER
> me too!!After 4 days my account was hacked and all my gold stolen. I have recovered my account and my gold by GM. So i think in this bot there is a keylogger. I think also, if u have authenticator there aren't problem (i don't have)


Oh come on guys... this bot DOES NOT contain a keylogger. I haven't been hacked and I've used the bot since release, I also don't have authenticator. You guys probably just click all random links and download legit WoW gamecard key generators.

----------


## RockerUK

i don't have downloaded other bot or clicked any links. I've used only this bot

----------


## Mr.Bob

> i don't have downloaded other bot or clicked any links. I've used only this bot


You *THINK* it has a Keylogger, we *KNOW* it doesn't.
As Arutha532 said "more than 4000 members at the forum and 1000 of users use the bot weekly" and 2 guys are b*tching around they got hacked from it. Amazing!

----------


## hoverdams

can anyone confirm that this is safe to use after 4.0?

----------


## Mr.Bob

Read Homepage!
Lazybot
"The patch 4.0.1 will according to mmo-champion.com hit US tomorrow and EU the day after.
The patch adds major changes to the game and it its launched in a period where I have work with higher priority irl.
I expect LazyBot to be non functional for 1-2 weeks depending on how much it changes.
Regards."

----------


## kenny6

EDIT: damn looks like i posted like 30 seconds too l8 damn you Mr.Bob^^

----------


## Unstoppable12

wtb lazybot working again

----------


## SeeMeYouCant

Awesome bot, minus the no-addons aspect.

----------


## Fruz0r

comon get lazybot back  :Frown:

----------


## Arutha532

Finally updated for the new patch  :Smile: 
*V1.9 Released 21/10/2010*
Fixed the flying/grinding bug.
The mouse now moves a bit slower in passive mode.
Removed addon + Dalaran mail/repair as Blizzard broke the addon.

Please download from: V1.9.zip or use the auto updater.

----------


## Stippy'six

> Finally updated for the new patch 
> *V1.9 Released 21/10/2010*
> Fixed the flying/grinding bug.
> The mouse now moves a bit slower in passive mode.
> Removed addon + Dalaran mail/repair as Blizzard broke the addon.
> 
> Please download from: V1.9.zip or use the auto updater.


thanks alot Arutha532  :Smile:  LOVE YOU SOO!

----------


## Fluence

I wonder if i was the only one noticing, that when you close Lazybot, he tries to inject himself on vbc.exe, a common behaviour for a crypted RAT.

It's not like i care, but meh... /discuss

----------


## Arutha532

Care explaining what a crypted RAT is and what the vbc.exe is?
I do not have a process named vbc.exe on my system.

----------


## Batousan

A RAT often means a Remote Administration Tool, a trojan or the like. vbc.exe is the Visual Basic Compiler. A lot of the tools used to inject a RAT into an exe on a system choose vbc.exe cause it's often the only thing that works on x64 systems.
Got any evidence Fluence to support your comments ? Could be your own system is infected ?

----------


## Devotii

You mean he is trying to hack us with this bot? Ive been fine since using.

----------


## danbirk

now some good guy just need to update Behaviours for the bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## kenny6

amazing bot been useing it for the last 12 hrs with out a problem

----------


## donolica112

can someone help me to use it?i load profile and it says no profile loaded.i tryed alot of profiles.can someone give me a good profile for herb farm and one for leveling please?

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

i found a profile but it walks a little then he goes like one step forrward one step back and keep doing this.doest attack mobs or farming anything please help me

----------


## vvvacevvv

thanks for teh update arutha

----------


## Stippy'six

having some issues, I had a great guide where i levled in barrens, from 12-20, but now when i start botting, he walks wrong ways and walks right to the mountains and like that, doesnt follow my waypoints !
before the update it worked without any problems, please? what could it be?

----------


## Keybot

omg! the LD link is dead?

----------


## Mr.Bob

Pls go to Homepage Lazybot
Version Updated V2.0 thats why the link is Dead.
V2.0 - V2.0.zip

----------


## Shamrockstar

> having some issues, I had a great guide where i levled in barrens, from 12-20, but now when i start botting, he walks wrong ways and walks right to the mountains and like that, doesnt follow my waypoints !
> before the update it worked without any problems, please? what could it be?


You have the wrong profile loaded or you havn't bound your keys correctly. One of the two would be my guess.

----------


## billydwi

Hi there, I'm having a few issues. I'm running in grinding mode, but for some reason the bot wont target mobs unless they're attacking me. I play a melee class so I reset the pull distance and combat distance to 5 which didnt work, so then I tried 10, 20 and 30 with no luck. It just won't target or pull the mobs. I should mention that the toon is lvl 80 and I'm using it to grind rep on level 10-20 mobs. Any thoughts on what I could be doing wrong?

----------


## vvvacevvv

> Hi there, I'm having a few issues. I'm running in grinding mode, but for some reason the bot wont target mobs unless they're attacking me. I play a melee class so I reset the pull distance and combat distance to 5 which didnt work, so then I tried 10, 20 and 30 with no luck. It just won't target or pull the mobs. I should mention that the toon is lvl 80 and I'm using it to grind rep on level 10-20 mobs. Any thoughts on what I could be doing wrong?


Go to profile and add target factions by targeting them in game and pressing add target faction.

----------


## suggipuss

is this working for the pre cata patch 4.0.1 eu?

because on the lazybot website it says its for 3.3.5a.. so im not sure..
but it got updated on 22.10.10 so..

plz anybody who know more about this tell me xD

----------


## Mr.Bob

yes it works on the 4.0.1 patch eu.
Lazybot
V2.1 Released 23/10/2010
Chat monitoring now works.
Minor changes to passive mode.

But your version V2.0 from 22.10.10 is Out of Date
You will have to update to V2.1, to do this just open V2.0 Lazy-Bot will then start the auto updater.

----------


## suggipuss

thx alot mr. bob xD
it helped alot.
xD

----------


## billydwi

> Go to profile and add target factions by targeting them in game and pressing add target faction.


Thanks a ton. works perfectly now.

----------


## Arutha532

*V2.3 Released 07/11/2010*
Added mailing addon - mailing in dalaran now works.
New interface.

----------


## knightboy77

thanks so much for your work man- works great for me and its the first bot thats ever worked for me  :Smile:

----------


## Rookery

> *LazyBot is a bot That costs 500bucks for World Of Warcraft.*
> The Reson it costs so much is because im broke.it loots, it skins, it heals and it does all your flying gathering... all without you!
> LazyBot is designed for live servers running on the latest World of Warcraft patch.
> 
> 100% Passive, 0 memory write, 0 injection is used in this bot !
> We use the KISS (Keep it simple, Stupid!) approach for navigation - all Glider profiles are supported.
> Multi botting is supported, run multiple instances of the bot and WoW.
> Create your own Custom Classes using C#.
> Create your own fighting style, with our simple yet powerful behavior logic you define how your character should handle combat.
> ...


Nice Bot!
___________________________________________________________
Are You A Fan of Barney? Barney Thread:http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...ml#post1977214
ENJOY!

----------


## bonedust

Does anyone have a behavior file for boomkin druids? the one on the lazybot forum doesn't work for me. I tried making my own, but something always seems to mess up with it  :Frown:

----------


## danbirk

wish this bot got more known  :Big Grin:  
theres not many good profiles for it, or atleast, i cant find them s;

----------


## Heretic

i cant load the page t.t!

----------


## Succubuzz

i like this bot except for the fact tht one of the updates removed the warlock behaviour thing so now it only has Paladin as standard... Sucks to have to use these classes made by people tht have nothing to do with the bot other than being a user of it. I still consider this bot to be highly incomplete, and shouldnt have been released yet cus of the things that it lacks (AKA more classes added as a standard like the paladin) But i do hope this bot evolves alot more so it gets usefull.

----------


## Arutha532

Well the classes are not really used anymore, you should try the behaviors instead.
Anyway I think the bot is quit complete the only thing you have to do yourself is creating profiles and behaviors.

----------


## Succubuzz

in my oppinion a bot tht requires its users to create the behaviour things on their own isnt complete. But that is just my oppinion.

----------


## Copperman67

Great bot, A little scared to leave it alone tho

----------


## Heretic

me too man .......

3 hours with and i got 522 saronite ore and 52 titanium ore! on Winter....


pd. what its behaviour????

----------


## Arutha532

A Behavior defines what spells/attacks the bot will use when botting. 
The Behavior system is a Rule/Condition system where you define one or more conditions and if the conditions is true the bot will execute the rule.

----------


## Fruz0r

Arutha - please make mailing system, or people will change to the new gatherer bot. you got a fight.!

----------


## omfgroflmao

If this had a relogger it would be perfect!

----------


## ancanarius

20:38:34 Could not connect to the offset server, cannot continue without offsets


And not inject to wow...  :Frown: 
p.s. I played on ruRU

----------


## sed-

this bot doesnt really have comp because its by far the best FREE bot out there, safer than any free bot with its NO injections and a thing that creates your own attack seq witch is really amazing. The mail//repair thing IS add'd in the newest update and by far really pro bot. I have ben useing it since day 1 and there has ben no bans for it. So you really got nothing to worries bout unless a player reports you.

----------


## danbirk

Arutha please read the forums for bugs on your site, and your inbox -.-

----------


## Heretic

i love this bot. i leave the bot on Winter, to farm and farm a lot of titanium ores!!

----------


## ayadew

The creators of this bot have my appreciation.

----------


## vickydudexxx

LazyBot.exe - Application Error
The application failed to initialize properly (0xc00000135). Click OK to terminate the application

Sorry if there already was a simmilar post , i have prolly missed it.
I get this error for LazyBot.exe and wyUpdate.exe
Any suggestions ?

----------


## Arutha532

Download and install the Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5

----------


## vickydudexxx

i had an older version .. i don`t know if it was 3.5 or older , and i got that error , now i installed 4.0 framework , and the error changed to : .NET Framework initialization Error - Unable to find a version of the runtime to run the application

----------


## Arutha532

.Net 4.0 does not include all the stuff in .Net 3.5, install .Net 3.5.

----------


## mannystelol

Could not connect to the offset server, cannot continue without offsets

bot does NOT work

----------


## Succubuzz

the bot is currently lvling a paladin for me. yes i decided to try the bot again.

----------


## winterbg

The bot is wonderfull.. Whoever is complaining should just go to lazybots page and read a little on the forums. There is a lazybot wiki with 90% of the answers that you are seeking - Manual - LazyBot wiki. Read before you post.

----------


## Succubuzz

this is kinda nice.. the bot currently estimates an XP/hour of 12600. For a non-complete bot this is doing great  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vvvacevvv

I love this bot! gotten 50k so far! Thanks arutha  :Big Grin:

----------


## flaxxarn

Hey, i keep getting DC on my char?! Why

19:31:01 Harvest done
19:31:01 Mounting
19:31:29 Please login
19:31:30 Bot stopped

I bot 3 account on the same time, often 2 accounts get DC at the same account meanwhile 1 account is online. So its no problem with the internet or something..

Hmm please help?

----------


## Heretic

> the bot is currently lvling a paladin for me. yes i decided to try the bot again.


hey brotha, where you get a grinding profile?

----------


## Ronnyv1

I've been wondering is there any techniques we can use to work-around getting stuck outside of a building a mob is in? The way points dictate going to the front of the building and into the door but it targets the mob before getting to the front of the building and gets stuck can we make getting to the way point priority in certain cases to avoid this? 
Any work arounds will do its griefing me atm making grinding profiles for rep where alot of buildings are around.

----------


## lordick

Bot is absolutely great. Lvling with my druid and now i'm 26lvl for 2 days. Thanks!

----------


## Fruz0r

can anyone help me? i got some issues, Its awesome bot, and setup for my rogue is easy too, its just, he dont "tab" targets, hes just running into all mobs and then attack when they attack me..
wish he did pick up targets self.

----------


## Wrongway

Amazing bot, especially considering it's free. I've been using this on one of my spare accounts for the past two weeks and it works great. It took me less than an hour of use to grasp the entirety of the program. Very simplistic interface. Kudos.

----------


## Skotpoon

I'm having what i hope is a very easy to fix problem. I simply cannot open the executable. I can open the updater, but not the bot itself. Running XP, updated .net framework to 3.5->updated via windows update, updated .net framework to 4.0->updated via windows update, rebooted and still am experiencing the problem. I have another computer that I was able to get working doing these same steps, so I am quite perplexed.

----------


## Arutha532

What error does it show?

----------


## Zinja

It has a gui problem for me. Loads up and attaches to my character fine, however the window that pops up is smaller than the size of the gui. I can resize the window, but the area not in the original popped up windows frame remains blank. Hard to explain but basically I only get 2/3's of the gui. Never seen anything like it. Any way to preset the gui windows size before it opens? Ty for your time.
win 7 64 bit, ati radeon hd 5870, .net 3.5/4.0

----------


## Arutha532

Have a look at:  2.4 not seeing the whole bot

----------


## Succubuzz

do anyone by any chance have a profile for those pirates at The Merchant Coast right outside Ratchet?

----------


## Ronnyv1

> do anyone by any chance have a profile for those pirates at The Merchant Coast right outside Ratchet?


run around the route that has the mobs n set auto add waypoints n save the profile works a charm

----------


## Succubuzz

> run around the route that has the mobs n set auto add waypoints n save the profile works a charm


Well i wouldnt ask here if it were tht simple :/ i did it but my PC has decided to be a retard and just freeze the bot when im almost done with the waypoints XD

----------


## Heretic

plz update1!

----------


## boldar23

Hey Arutha532,

Just wanted to give a quick shout and say that today (11-16-2010) the 4.0.3 patch broke the bot. It looks to be attaching just fine, but won't detect that you have logged in and still prompts you to do so even when you have a toon logged in.

I also wanted to thank you for all your hard work. This program has been a great way to level up and increase wealth.

You rock, and I am looking forward to the update!

----------


## sed-

i love it how people post here when all there answers and questions are up on HIS site. So before posting here why dont you guys check out his website he made for all the support questions and bots broken things.

----------


## novaterors

Lazybot not work in 4.0.3

----------


## Succubuzz

> i love it how people post here when all there answers and questions are up on HIS site. So before posting here why dont you guys check out his website he made for all the support questions and bots broken things.


to be honest, even tho there is a forum dedicated to lazybot, since he also have a thread here questions should also be answered here. Not only on the lazybot forum. That is my oppinion, and if people are not prepared to answer questions here aswell they should not have made a thread here to begin with.

----------


## Arutha532

Well i do answer people here when i visit, i have been busy updating LazyBot:

*V2.7 Released 17/11/2010*
Added Jump Randomly.
Added Stop loot on full bags
Added Logout on follow
Added Top most to the radar
Changed pull and profile options.

Updated to work with 4.0.3

_Get it using the auto updater._

----------


## mannystelol

whats the username and password?

----------


## Arutha532

The one you use on the LazyBot forum, read the text.... "Please input forum username and password"

----------


## mannystelol

Ok thanks everything works now pritty nice bot

only thing thats bothering me atm is

the bot is trying to buff me atm when i am herb farming 

Send: Buff1 : 3 : 6
Send: Buff2 : 2 : 2

^ dunno how to change it to have no buffs

and when my flying mount decends onto a herb he does nto fly head first he hovers over the herb and lands like a helicopter lol

does not look natural

----------


## Bumclot

The link on the website is down for downloading Lazybot

----------


## nitsuj1001

Does it work with SGather xml profiles?

----------


## sendrome

Could you send me a copy of an sgather xml profile? I will take a look at making a converter for it.

----------


## pwnd1337

I am running windows xp professional 64. I have all the .net frameworks installed. When I try to run the lazybot exe it just encounters an error and closes. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it? i have some characters that need to hit 80 before cata 0.o

----------


## Arutha532

Are you sure you got .Net 3.5 installed?

----------


## pwnd1337

> Are you sure you got .Net 3.5 installed?


Yes i have 2.0 3.0 3.5 and 4.0 installed

----------


## sed-

i dont understand if people are now forced to use forum accounts why are they still posting here and not lazy bots forums? are people really that dumb?

----------


## Arutha532

> Yes i have 2.0 3.0 3.5 and 4.0 installed


I am not quit sure what the problem is then  :Frown:

----------


## pakitopakito

> I am running windows xp professional 64. I have all the .net frameworks installed. When I try to run the lazybot exe it just encounters an error and closes. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it? i have some characters that need to hit 80 before cata 0.o


Whe you say "before cata" you mean your wow patch is 3.5.5a ??? If so, you wont be able to access the correct offsets (updated to patch 4.xx), and your bot will fail...
Arutha isn't giving more support for pre-cataclysm versions... just technical policy (I supose)... maybe an standalone (without offsets) version of LB 1.7 could help...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## penaut

does it wotk with private servers? and can it be any version?? :confused:

----------


## jereminion

wat happens if i gt banned using this

----------


## Havenderp

> wat happens if i gt banned using this


You... Get banned.

----------


## aeonz

> wat happens if i gt banned using this


I would say damn that sucks  :EEK!:  Nothing you can do about that.. Just hope that it isn't detectable and don't say botting or make it seem like you are. Other than those 3 that are on top of my head i can think of atm you should be fine. I've use this for quite some time and haven't had any problems.

----------


## drade950

Is this one detected and is it working for 4.0.3a?  :Smile:

----------


## gnutmi77

> Is this one detected and is it working for 4.0.3a?


I used it for around 8 hours in total since the patch and nothing rly happened.

----------


## Sunflower

If i basicly sit at the computer, or are very close to it, while having the bot on, would it be any chance for me to get caught? I mean i immideately see all the incoming whispers & such?

----------


## Traxex84

> If i basicly sit at the computer, or are very close to it, while having the bot on, would it be any chance for me to get caught? I mean i immideately see all the incoming whispers & such?


What's the point of botting if you're going to be at your computer the whole point is to let you have a life right? just take the risk it is fairly safe also you can get addons that play a sound file when you receive a wsper so just go into living room and have your speakers up loud  :Smile: 

And yes even if you sat at computer and stared at your screen while it was botting if a gm watched the bot for about 3 loops of its route no doubt he would be able to tell it is automated.

Everybody that bot's takes the risk of a ban. Only a small percentage of people that bot actually get banned and they are usually using horribly made scripts or botting stupidly i.e 2 days straight.

Inb4 tl;dr

Short answer yes
Long answer its possible but low chances if responsible.

----------


## Sunflower

> What's the point of botting if you're going to be at your computer the whole point is to let you have a life right? just take the risk it is fairly safe also you can get addons that play a sound file when you receive a wsper so just go into living room and have your speakers up loud 
> 
> And yes even if you sat at computer and stared at your screen while it was botting if a gm watched the bot for about 3 loops of its route no doubt he would be able to tell it is automated.
> 
> Everybody that bot's takes the risk of a ban. Only a small percentage of people that bot actually get banned and they are usually using horribly made scripts or botting stupidly i.e 2 days straight.
> 
> Inb4 tl;dr
> 
> Short answer yes
> Long answer its possible but low chances if responsible.


Alright, You're right  :Smile:

----------


## Kebabmannen1337

Wrong thread xD

Remove this post please

----------


## Megadeadlord

Currently on hour 5 of botting in background mode. Almost leveled twice. Gained around 40g not including the money from Primal Life's in the AH. Plays my DK nearly to the capabilities of a human. Excellent CC's, Behaviors and Profiles from the forums. I highly recommend this bot to anyone looking for a great way to level/gather when their unable to do so. Better then Glider was in it's prime IMO.

EDIT: Also forgot to say that the profile had no corpse path. But it wasn't necessary as I've had 0 deaths in five hours.

----------


## commandos

Does this bott still work at 3.3.5?

Cause mine cant seem to find my char. it finds wow, but never says my char is ingame

----------


## Arutha532

No it only works on live servers.

----------


## Fruz0r

You should add a pvp mode  :Smile:  = more users more donations  :Smile: 
Ive seen lots of people wanting pvp bots. and how dificult can it be for one like u arutha? :Smile:

----------


## Mpidis

*First of all, wonderful job, Arutha. Got 3 small and maybe silly questions, though.
1st. Does it support Holy Power, like it supports Combo points?
2nd. Is there anyway that i can manage my profiles, or i have to clean all the waypoints and re-write them if there is a bad spot or something?
& 3rd. Still cant manage how to pull from a distance. For example as a paladin i have to put waypoints exactly where the non-aggro mob is, or near, if it is aggro mob. Is it able to detect the mob from a 10y distance for example and open with HoJ?

Thank you, again. I will soon donate too.*

----------


## Heretic

pvp mode!!


or AV farm mode!

----------


## Arutha532

1) Yes
2) You can edit the xml file manually, the radar does not support editing.
3) You have to add the faction to the profile (See the profile guide in the forum), when you added the faction it will pull mobs at the distance defined in the settings.

----------


## Nuggyy

Grinding part of the bot:
Leveling 1 - 80
Skinning 1 - 450
Soon vendor + mail support.

Does this mean it will level a toon from 1-80?

----------


## Arutha532

No it means you can use it to level from 1-80.

----------


## Applesnapple

anyone have a link to v2.8? i only see 2.6 and 3.0 on the forums  :Embarrassment: 

thanks

----------


## Arutha532

Just download V2.6 it will auto update to V2.8.

----------


## Zaphry

Gonna try this later, just going to get just few more lvl 60 chars first on raf account and giving out all raf levels to main account  :Smile: )
But the program is looking promising. You know if it will work if I enable underground hack + fly hack and farm in Azeroth?

----------


## Devotii

Does anyone know of a Sgatherer to LazyBot converter, or a GatherBuddy to Lazybot converter?
Would be muchly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Arutha532

You can use Gatherbuddy xml files with LazyBot our of the box.

----------


## danbirk

SGather beats lazybot in gathering, in my opinion

----------


## Devotii

> 18:48:36 Profile not valid


I got the profile from the HonorBuddy/GatherBuddy forums for companion farming.
I should be able to select "Grinding" on LazyBot and use this profile?
If not, this would be a great feature to add in the future  :Smile:

----------


## Optin

> SGather beats lazybot in gathering, in my opinion


Any reasons?

----------


## danbirk

i just dont like the way it has to move my mouse all over the screen, and often when i gather with LB it skips ores s;

----------


## oldmanofmen

> i just dont like the way it has to move my mouse all over the screen, and often when i gather with LB it skips ores s;


Agreed. I also much prefer SGather over LB.

----------


## archonbr

> i just dont like the way it has to move my mouse all over the screen, and often when i gather with LB it skips ores s;


Go to settings, 
Enable Background Mode, and that will not happen, it will be like Sgather

----------


## Optin

Ya, simply reading the forum post by Arutha between Background and Passive modes would have given you the answer. I am guessing being detected is not much of a concern to you?

----------


## Megadeadlord

I'll see Warden detecting 1 single memory write the same time I see the gates of heaven (which I don't believe in btw). The only detection is from players.

----------


## Needchild

Ok.. well if thats the case then turn on the backround??? lol, Lazy Bot > SB :P, I've been using it forever, no problems.... eeepiicccc :P.

----------


## Optin

> I'll see Warden detecting 1 single memory write the same time I see the gates of heaven (which I don't believe in btw). The only detection is from players.


So you have the same exact options? I still haven't seen any reasons...

----------


## notmyingamename

just tried it and i have never used any bots on wow before but i learned quickly and farmed in S basin and it was rly nice thanks alot !

----------


## nukec

can someone share me link for v2.6. i mean if you can upload and share link, mediafire link on official is dead :/

----------


## Filiab

Hey guys, im trying to get this Frost mage Behaviour working that I found on the LazyBot forums, however I'm having a lot of issues re key binding.
Firstly, I only have bar 1 and 2 accessible to me for some reason. I have no idea why that is. 
All the poster said was to bind the keys 1-9, on bars 1-6. Is it really that simple? Does it require an order?


Thanks a lot

----------


## Optin

Yeah, it is as easy as keys 1-9 and bars 1-6. Make sure you don't have an attack on your mount or food keys. These can be checked in settings. If that doesn't work, check your behaviors rules, and see if the abilities are bound to certain keys. Before you start, read through the manual and go through the keybindings you need to do. I hope this helped. More help can be found on the LazyBot forums =D

----------


## Devotii

Using in Deepholm but keep flying straight passed the herbs, any ideas? Profile was taken from GB forums.

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> Using in Deepholm but keep flying straight passed the herbs, any ideas? Profile was taken from GB forums.


Check out this thread: 450+ Nodes Mine/Herb Compatible Mine and Herb.XML

That should fix any issues you have for not gathering.

Also to the creators, is there any chance of an update coming soon to allow hearthing/mail for the new home cities (or at least an inn within the current zone we are in) anytime soon?

----------


## zim804

Site under DDOS. IMO if you cant run a site well maybe you shouldn't make your bot dependent on it for offsets. :/ Anyway if they cant get the site back up from the attack this bot is done for.

----------


## Arutha532

Well luckily i do not care what your opinion is.
And the site is back online.

----------


## Devotii

> Check out this thread: 450+ Nodes Mine/Herb Compatible Mine and Herb.XML
> 
> That should fix any issues you have for not gathering.
> 
> Also to the creators, is there any chance of an update coming soon to allow hearthing/mail for the new home cities (or at least an inn within the current zone we are in) anytime soon?


Thanks, +rep  :Smile:

----------


## jazman84

Unfortunately the radar doesn't pick up Archy nodes until they are dug up. Would be great if a program could.

Otherwise, a great bot and free! Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Romulis2000

is this currently working with cata ...front page saus 1 - 450 nothing about 525 skill or zones can anyone confirm ?

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> is this currently working with cata ...front page saus 1 - 450 nothing about 525 skill or zones can anyone confirm ?


Yes it is currently working for Cataclysm. Make an account at LazyBot - easy to use bot for World Of Warcraft and check their forums. Go down to flying gathering profiles, and click Cataclysm. It will have all the new profiles. You can also find old profiles for leveling from 1-450 for herbalism and mining.

----------


## Batousan

> Unfortunately the radar doesn't pick up Archy nodes until they are dug up. Would be great if a program could.
> 
> Otherwise, a great bot and free! Thank you


Dumping all the units and objects in a dig site shows nothing archeology related other than your survey tool and what color it is. If one could get the facing/rotation of the tool and draw a cone for it on the rader that might be helpful. There is a spell in use once the dig finds it's treasure where it shows up on your minimap (dig something up and take several steps away before picking it up to see it on your map) just like herbs and such are shown. 
If anyone could come up with an arch bot I would be thoroughly impressed.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

anyone could recomend this?

----------


## Optin

> anyone could recomend this?


51 pages on this here, and another forum for the Bot. Ya, it is good.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> 51 pages on this here, and another forum for the Bot. Ya, it is good.


ok thanks bud :-)

----------


## barnbred

> anyone could recomend this?


Since the release of Cata, i'm making over 10k gold a day with this bot... and its FREE.

----------


## Optin

> As the bot grinds, does it loot the mobs which it has killed?


If you click the option to loot, yes it does. It even has an option to wait to loot due to server lag.

----------


## Accoun

Is the Lazybot forum down?

----------


## zim804

yea its down.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

Still down.

----------


## Accoun

There was a thread on the forums with a list of 1-525 mining profiles, if someone has already downloaded those would they mind adding a download link to this thread

----------


## houkisgodlike

could someone please upload the bot to uploaded.to or sth like that?
that would be great  :Big Grin:

----------


## corelx

> could someone please upload the bot to uploaded.to or sth like that?
> that would be great


LazyBot for wow 3.3.5a.rar ... at ul.to - Free File Hosting, Free Image Hosting, Free Music Hosting, Free Video Hosting, ...

^^

I hope this down of the lazybot forum is not because the blizzard :S :'(

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> LazyBot for wow 3.3.5a.rar ... at ul.to - Free File Hosting, Free Image Hosting, Free Music Hosting, Free Video Hosting, ...
> 
> ^^
> 
> I hope this down of the lazybot forum is not because the blizzard :S :'(


3.3.5? .. got anything for cata?

----------


## Barnzy

Down for maintenance.
The offset server is online.


Visit the wiki at: Main Page - LazyBot wiki

Download: Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

----------


## Accoun

> There was a thread on the forums with a list of 1-525 mining profiles, if someone has already downloaded those would they mind adding a download link to this thread


Still need these

----------


## Optin

Forum is back up!

----------


## DarkSecrets

i keep clicking load profile and brings up another search of my computer and wont open anything up so the bot wont ever start? so how do i load a profile successfuly?

----------


## Optin

> I tried the lazybot and made a large scale grinding profile. I have picked up all mobs along on the way and it functions pretty well.. apart one huge malfunction... it doesn't loot the mobs.
> I tried to make a profile to run on small area and kill mobs and when it has killed the mob, there isn't any loot icon on the mob at all..
> 
> So what I am missing?


Without the bot on, are the mobs lootable? Is your Loot option clicked on in your Grinding Settings tab?




> wont load profile
> 
> i keep clicking load profile and brings up another search of my computer and wont open anything up so the bot wont ever start? so how do i load a profile successfuly?


Did you download or create a profile? If so, click Load Profile, find the folder you saved the profile under, and select it. If not, look around on the forums for a profile in the zone you want, download and save to the folder you want, and click Load Profile.

----------


## Zaphry

> Without the bot on, are the mobs lootable? Is your Loot option clicked on in your Grinding Settings tab?


 Having to check again later today.. formatted comp so lost all profiles -.-

----------


## XxFireflyxX

Is there any HB to Lazybot profile converter?

----------


## Inexx

Could someone please explain how i set the key bindings? 
Like, should i use bartender or what. And i have downloaded a paladin behavior but it doesn't need keybindings. What should i do then? Anything specific?

Im using bartender4 and the bot is NOT working as i want it to.

+Rep if help

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> Could someone please explain how i set the key bindings? 
> Like, should i use bartender or what. And i have downloaded a paladin behavior but it doesn't need keybindings. What should i do then? Anything specific?
> 
> Im using bartender4 and the bot is NOT working as i want it to.
> 
> +Rep if help


Don't run any addons which change up your UI. Just run a base UI (you can change your UI by character, so your main shouldn't be affected). You can use some addons which don't affect the UI, such as Postal (easy mail) or auctioneer, etc. 

It seems when using addons which change bars, etc have made it not work all the time. Base UI and you will be fine.

----------


## Inexx

> Don't run any addons which change up your UI. Just run a base UI (you can change your UI by character, so your main shouldn't be affected). You can use some addons which don't affect the UI, such as Postal (easy mail) or auctioneer, etc. 
> 
> It seems when using addons which change bars, etc have made it not work all the time. Base UI and you will be fine.


Well , tbh i tried both of those things u told me... i turned ALL of my addons off and it still doesnt do anything. It just keeps going forward like one step at a time. Any suggestions?

----------


## cptdmr

Is it safe and able to run in Catc? (sorry if I did not read this part)

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> Well , tbh i tried both of those things u told me... i turned ALL of my addons off and it still doesnt do anything. It just keeps going forward like one step at a time. Any suggestions?


What issues with setting keybindings are you having? I guess more specifics will help out more. 




> Is it safe and able to run in Catc? (sorry if I did not read this part)


Botting is used at your own risk, everyone knows this. It is running in Cataclysm as well.

----------


## barnbred

> Could someone please explain how i set the key bindings? 
> Like, should i use bartender or what. And i have downloaded a paladin behavior but it doesn't need keybindings. What should i do then? Anything specific?
> 
> Im using bartender4 and the bot is NOT working as i want it to.
> 
> +Rep if help


I would suggest turning off all your addons. Then you should go into WoW and reset all your keybindings to default. Then move on from there. Might get quicker and better response by reading/posting in the LazyBot - easy to use bot for World Of Warcraft forums.

----------


## Inexx

> What issues with setting keybindings are you having? I guess more specifics will help out more.


Well.. its just not doing as i want it to do... and in fact the behavior is downloaded and so is the profile...
When i look deeper into it it is NOT using any keybindings (the behavior). Its just spell-names...
Could u go like step by step what to do? Many reps if ya help me out mate, tyvm!

----------


## kev1br4

Is this bot up to date with the current patch? What are the boundaries of it(How long or how much can you do with it without being noticed by Blizzard). What are the chances of getting caught?

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> Is this bot up to date with the current patch? What are the boundaries of it(How long or how much can you do with it without being noticed by Blizzard). What are the chances of getting caught?


Stop asking dumb questions, and go through the past 2-5 pages of posts. It's lazy bot, not be lazy on the forums to bot.

----------


## Inexx

> Stop asking dumb questions, and go through the past 2-5 pages of posts. It's lazy bot, not be lazy on the forums to bot.


 Any chance u could response to my post? :-)

----------


## Optin

> Well.. its just not doing as i want it to do... and in fact the behavior is downloaded and so is the profile...
> When i look deeper into it it is NOT using any keybindings (the behavior). Its just spell-names...
> Could u go like step by step what to do? Many reps if ya help me out mate, tyvm!


Did you make sure every ability used in the behavior is on Bars 1-6, spots 1-9? Did you reset your keybinds when setting everything up? If the abilities in the behavior are not tied to certain keybinds, than placing them anywhere on those bars should work. 

Is your character running around targeting mobs, but not using abilities to attack? Is it not targeting mobs at all? Make sure your "Interact with Mouseover" and "Interact with Target" are correctly bound as well. Make sure you are in the right spec for the behavior with all abilites + mount bound.

----------


## thedramamine

Does LB works in Vashj'ir??

----------


## Accoun

> Any chance u could response to my post? :-)


If you are going to use this bot use the setup guide; 
Manual - LazyBot wiki




> Does LB works in Vashj'ir??


Yes

----------


## Inexx

> If you are going to use this bot use the setup guide; 
> Manual - LazyBot wiki



If you would read my post's correctly u would understand that my problem does not have anything to do with the setup, therefore you shouldn't post useless crap :-).

----------


## Accoun

> If you would read my post's correctly u would understand that my problem does not have anything to do with the setup, therefore you shouldn't post useless crap :-).


and yet you say i your post that you are using addons, and if you could read the setup guide, it says disable ALL ADDONS, THX  :Big Grin: DDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Inexx

> and yet you say i your post that you are using addons, and if you could read the setup guide, it says disable ALL ADDONS, THX DDDDDDDDDDDDD


Well, read again pl0x... I disabled ALL my addons and it STILL did not work as i wished?...

----------


## dallascowboys0000

> Well, read again pl0x... I disabled ALL my addons and it STILL did not work as i wished?...


I read through a bunch of posts trying to figure out why it isn't working for you. Attempt to uninstall LB and reinstall it again. Clear all the folders of it, and then try.

----------


## Inexx

> I read through a bunch of posts trying to figure out why it isn't working for you. Attempt to uninstall LB and reinstall it again. Clear all the folders of it, and then try.


Maybe u misunderstood. Its running and everything, but it aint attacking and stuff, it aint doing the spells and so on. Maybe its the behavior? Any suggestions?

----------


## Optin

> Maybe u misunderstood. Its running and everything, but it aint attacking and stuff, it aint doing the spells and so on. Maybe its the behavior? Any suggestions?


Already made suggestions. BTW, if you would read the actual forums for the bot, I am confident you could have found your answer by now.

----------


## sed-

its sad people are still posting here instead on the site lolz. i mean you have to make an account for the ****ing site so why not post there as well?

----------


## Inexx

I actually made post's there also and i found out that i get more answers here tbh, atleast the usefull ones..

----------


## whatuthink

which bot is better lazybot or SGather ?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> which bot is better lazybot or SGather ?


Depends what you want. Minimalism or more settings.

----------


## Inexx

> which bot is better lazybot or SGather ?


Lazybot can grind AND gather stuff while SGather only can fly different routes and gather mining & herb stuff?...

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Lazybot can grind AND gather stuff while SGather only can fly different routes and gather mining & herb stuff?...




LB can also 


> fly different routes and gather mining & herb stuff

----------


## Inexx

*Read again, pal. It said "LB can grind >AND< gather stuff (< What i mean with gather stuff IS, actually " Fly different routes and gather mining & herb stuff " )*

----------


## Romulis2000

> *Read again, pal. It said "LB can grind >AND< gather stuff (< What i mean with gather stuff IS, actually " Fly different routes and gather mining & herb stuff " )*


you sir need to go your nothing but a sarcastic grump ass, ppl tried to help you and all you did was give attitude...ipesonally hope ur account gets banned / hacked and you cry yourself to sleep.

----------


## dbalauca

Anyone else having problems with mining nodes?
I installed LB, it's flying around, detecting a node, going down and landing too far or something ... because he's trying to get the node and eventually it's aborting. And it's doing it for every single node. :|


Any ideas ?


// Problem solved. nvm

----------


## ervinlvanta

> I actually made post's there also and i found out that i get more answers here tbh, atleast the usefull ones..


If you'll link me to your post on their forum I will gladly help you there instead of clogging up the forums here.

----------


## poddus

Is it just me or is the website down?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Romulis2000

its not just you

Projected Overage Charges - GPU

----------


## archonbr

the site is only that, what more do you need?

----------


## Romulis2000

> the site is only that, what more do you need?


well done troll, the site isnt loading all that you see when your directed to the site is *Projected Overage Charges - GPU* written accross the page....tell me troll how do u download or upload a profile to that...gtfo thanks.

----------


## Romulis2000

still no change in the site, still loading that overaage charges page ..anyone know whats going on ? bot been compromised ?

----------


## darkrice

i have a link for v2.6 its the one that i use so if u cant w8 for the site to be moved to a other host u can DL the bot here
i just uploaded it 
and i downloaded 1-1-11

and u need to get 2 other programs if u dont have them ur lazy bot will not work
net framework 4 and some thing els i think im not 100% sure there

some one els that can remember it plz link so ppl can get the bot to work

edit: if u dont have a lazybot forum acc u might not getting started befor thay are back online

----------


## malichi

was working amazingly till today.. now it finds the process thread then states:

18:37:15 Getting offsets, please wait.
18:37:15 Could not get offsets, make sure your username and password is correct

...but i am in the game.

tried in Uldum (where I have tested it extensively before), Tol Barad, and many other places.

----------


## vvvacevvv

its talking about ur forum username and password.

----------


## malichi

well that blows.. what kinda bot needs a forum to post to to work.

thanks for letting me know at least.

----------


## darkrice

i dont really have a problem with and the bot is really easy to use

----------


## greenthing

> well that blows.. what kinda bot needs a forum to post to to work.


Uh, when you buy a bot you register too (sometimes linked to their forums, sometimes not). You don't need to post, you just need an account.

----------


## vvvacevvv

Its because people were trying to give Lazybot away with viruses. But mine worked laat night so it is indeed working.

----------


## CareBearPolice

I flushed my DNS and i still cant get to their Website? Is that just for me or is the site completly down?

----------


## Razzex

I DONT SUGGEST TO USE THIS PROGRAM ! There is a *keylogger* hidden inside ! Protect your account and *dont get theft !*

----------


## Shaldy

And trojan, and world-destroying mechanism.

----------


## Optin

> I DONT SUGGEST TO USE THIS PROGRAM ! There is a *keylogger* hidden inside ! Protect your account and *dont get theft !*


Idiot. This guy is 100% incorrect.

----------


## knaw

> I DONT SUGGEST TO USE THIS PROGRAM ! There is a *keylogger* hidden inside ! Protect your account and *dont get theft !*


*BULLSHIT*
I've been dualboxing 2 accounts, both mine/herb for 8 hours a day for the last month.
I've made over 500k gold. There is no virus/trojan/keylogger in this program.
If you're interested in using it please go to the Forums and DOWNLOAD IT FROM THE SITE ITSELF.
It's not the perfect bot, it has some bugs, but it's free and works great 95% of the time.
and if you have questions about the bot, profiles, behaviors, or bans, GO TO THE FORUMS!

----------


## Mindlessslayerx

I am trying to farm nodes with my 85 warrior. I start up the bot, attach it to my character, select flying gathering, and hit start botting..... I am left with the following error: You are a warrior-not mapping bar 1 -place spells on other bars. (after i have loaded the mine.xml thing that came with the bot) Please reply asap!  :Wink: 




EDIT: I got it working but its stuck in a circle. (my character is flying in a circle)

Double Edit: Dosnt get stuck in a circle, but will find a node and say unable to attack that target....i click manually (i dont want that) and after i farm the node, it will try and hearth me) help me plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## n0xide22

Just recently downloaded Lazybot and have both Framework3.5 and Framework4.0 as stated in the manual. The bot attaches to my WOW but then tells me to enter the world even if i am already in world.

Please help, i would love to try out this bot

----------


## sed-

> Just recently downloaded Lazybot and have both Framework3.5 and Framework4.0 as stated in the manual. The bot attaches to my WOW but then tells me to enter the world even if i am already in world.
> 
> Please help, i would love to try out this bot


cool thing is this bot has its OWN SITE!! O_O!! try to go to THERE site and post on THERE forums.

----------


## n0xide22

> cool thing is this bot has its OWN SITE!! O_O!! try to go to THERE site and post on THERE forums.


If your not going to be helpful then dont bother replying. There is no need to be spiteful about it, i was only looking for some help.

----------


## knaw

GO. TO. THE. FORUMS.
Nobody checks this post anymore.

----------


## sed-

> If your not going to be helpful then dont bother replying. There is no need to be spiteful about it, i was only looking for some help.


well use that tiny brain of yours... you got to go the THERE site to make an account why not post in there SUPPORT section... kinda why owner made that site you think?

----------


## gezus

My guy just 

Mounts
Flies up a bit
Flies about 2 - 5 yards
and dismounts in the air plummeting to his death.  :Frown:  

Anyone know why?

----------


## moonk1n

Check on what actionbar and key is your mount binded on (for instance I have it on the main action bar 1-9 on 9) and also edit that in settings, select Flying Gathering and obviously use a good profile.

----------


## gezus

> Check on what actionbar and key is your mount binded on (for instance I have it on the main action bar 1-9 on 9) and also edit that in settings, select Flying Gathering and obviously use a good profile.


Fixed it, had reset all my keybinds, but for some reason the "Right arrow" was bound to a spell.  :Smile:

----------


## moonk1n

Hehe, was pretty sure smth like that was happening there. Good luck mate!  :Smile:

----------


## JunkyVirus

Are there any leveling profiles for this bot program ?

----------


## 3t3rn4l

Does this bot work for the current patch? Detectable?

----------


## Arutha532

Yes and yes (every public wow bot is detectable)

----------


## skrambles

Message: The user deleted wyUpdate.exe! DOH!
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyBot
Stack trace: at #=q3wrB8Fjqdg1RJDWyki_5BAwnL2Cx$5RW9DXfdsYb7Mg=.#=qVEyMaGuLHcljqV5u4v_tMQ==()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void #=qVEyMaGuLHcljqV5u4v_tMQ==()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 
WHAT DO I DOO =(

----------


## affinity865

Bot works great! Thank you so much for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## rocket1

wish their was a plug-in for fishing from pools, than this would be an awesome bot for everything

----------


## Strixus

> well use that tiny brain of yours... you got to go the THERE site to make an account why not post in there SUPPORT section... kinda why owner made that site you think?


It's "their", not "there". I've noticed you making this mistake numerous times in your recent posts. If you're going to make fun of someone, make sure you can comprehend the English language first.

----------


## Aphroditia

Hi

This is an awesome bot, but I can't figure out how to heal my pet.

I tried putting some spells in the BEHAVIOR area but I don't understand the timing.
I want to do the same spells as my /castsequence series of spells:
Hunter's Mark
Concussive Shot
Steady Shot
Serpent's Sting
Arcane Shot
Mend Pet

There was more but I have trimmed it down a lot to try to get it working.
The top 2 spells repeat over and over and the rest never cast.
As a result the pet never gets healed and I can't solo without him.  :Frown: 

I'm using Ticker as the condition, with Is Ready and 200 millisec for them.
If I say "Has Pet" for the condition, then all he does is heal my pet non-stop and I never fire a shot.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

----------


## efog

Is there a profile for skettis to grind the skyguard rep?

----------


## whatsoeveromg

hi, is there a possibility to code an archaeology bot option in next release? I know its kinda complex, Im just asking  :Smile:

----------


## brizendin23

so were is the link to download it?...

----------


## bengan14

> so were is the link to download it?...


in the first message, you have to register at lazybot to download it... LazyBot - easy to use bot for World Of Warcraft

----------


## brizendin23

ok wtf is says go to this link to download you get to the lazybot.com and it says visit forum for download... were do i download it lol

----------


## Optin

Forums --> Downloads

----------


## bengan14

> ok wtf is says go to this link to download you get to the lazybot.com and it says visit forum for download... were do i download it lol


you register and then visit the forum.

----------


## brizendin23

how do i change profies, i went to load profile and i clicked on a different 1 but it didnt change

----------


## brizendin23

ok i figured out some of the newb questions i asked befor and i looked on the lazybot forms, i downloaded this premade behavior for my elemental shamman and when the bot get in combats it doesnt do anything exept melee, then when it dies it doesnt run back or take res sickness and continue farming,,, any tips please? also.. are you guarenteed to get ban for life for boting on an acount or a 72 hour band for boting on the first offence. or what would change a 72 hour band to a lifetime ban.?

----------


## onesbronson

is lazybot outdated?

----------


## muffemod

> is lazybot outdated?


 For the time yes. Also got a 72hr suspension today.

----------


## vvvacevvv

Ya alott of banns going out for all bots (HB, Pirox, ...ect)

----------


## chums7832

Will not attach, keeps saying that im not logged into wow...any ideas?

----------


## l0l1dk

> Will not attach, keeps saying that im not logged into wow...any ideas?


It's not updated for 4.0.6, have to wait for it to be updated

----------


## Aphroditia

Do you know when that might be? Days? Weeks? just curious

It's an awesome bot

----------


## Arutha532

> Do you know when that might be? Days? Weeks? just curious
> 
> It's an awesome bot


Thank you.
I have just uploaded the update now, get it using the auto updater.

----------


## BinaryLulz

> For the time yes. Also got a 72hr suspension today.





> Thank you.
> I have just uploaded the update now, get it using the auto updater.



Does the update fix the detection for 4.0.6 or just the fact it logs in now.

----------


## Gatx

Updated bot, started it up but when it gets close to a node, it just spams "C", Pulling the character menu up. figured it was a profile problem so I tried another profile yet had the same problem.

----------


## idiotsikker

Go to lazybots page and Download it thèrese Its updated for4.0.6

----------


## Candelariofranceschi

Anyone know anything about the bans going out right now?

----------


## sayaprayer

The auto updater does not work for me. It crashes mid-download. I'm on windows 7 if that matters. Any place to get the new update without the downloader?

----------


## Arutha532

LazyBot - Download

----------


## archonbr

thx man you rock

----------


## Arutha532

Updated to work with the mini patch.

----------


## huizederoo

I'm seeing a lot of questions about the detection of the bot, but not a concrete answer.
Is it possible to give the people an answer about if the bot is easely detected or not?

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## csutcliff

If you don't use background mode then the bot is 100% passive (undetectable by warden) however you can still be reported by other players.

If you use background mode then there is one memory write which afaik warden doesn't scan for at this time.

----------


## Arutha532

Just to confirm - what csutcliff is right.
You can read more about the passive/background mode at the forum.

----------


## WiePasta

Is this one better then sgather?

----------


## jereminion

> Is this one better then sgather?


for grinding this is better since sgather doesnt have grinding at all


for flying gathering, sgather is better for a lot of reasons

----------


## cfonck

Hey i'm having a bit of trouble with it and I've looked all over and cant find it. When the bot goes to mount, it goes ghost wolf. And when i start it on a flying mount it wont gather because its too far away.

----------


## WiePasta

Well it seems that this is the only free bot that is working on the latest patch

----------


## kittychu1973

when i started the flying gathering, it just keep flying but wont gather, i have set the interact with target and mouseover in the rightway and tried different profile, what should i do??

----------


## nick-man

> when i started the flying gathering, it just keep flying but wont gather, i have set the interact with target and mouseover in the rightway and tried different profile, what should i do??


Did u check ur settings?
Go to Setting -> Flying Settings And look if u clicked the right profession that u wanna do while flying.

I hope it helped : )

----------


## kittychu1973

> Did u check ur settings?
> Go to Setting -> Flying Settings And look if u clicked the right profession that u wanna do while flying.
> 
> I hope it helped : )


yes, i tick "mine", and my skill level is enough for mining at that region :Frown:

----------


## nick-man

> yes, i tick "mine", and my skill level is enough for mining at that region


Ok,

Go to Settings -> Keys: U will see several options, are you sure u have done that right?

Sorry for my english it sux ; D


~Nick.

----------


## snigelmannen

Really great bot, been using it for 10 hours, combined with a few better automatic mail addons its perfect for mining/herbing since my bags get full quite fast.

The only thing I would like to see is the ability to check for underwater/underground nodes, bots does not like it very much  :Wink:

----------


## thenewbie

I cant get it to attach to my WoW process, it detects the PID but doesnt say im in-game, any help?
I've been using this for some months now, only in 4.0.6 have I had problems with it. Im running version 3.2

----------


## nick-man

> I cant get it to attach to my WoW process, it detects the PID but doesnt say im in-game, any help?
> I've been using this for some months now, only in 4.0.6 have I had problems with it. Im running version 3.2


Make sure u have updated your lazybot, and make sure you did NOT renamed ur bots name (.exe file) else he wont update it.

----------


## bengan14

> Really great bot, been using it for 10 hours, combined with a few better automatic mail addons its perfect for mining/herbing since my bags get full quite fast.
> 
> The only thing I would like to see is the ability to check for underwater/underground nodes, bots does not like it very much


You can blacklist the node by open up the radar and press on the node as you see it. it is sad that the blacklisting is stored in a seperate file and not in the profile as i could easely add them to the profile if it was possible.

----------


## XxSanchenxX

Thanks for the free bot man +rep

----------


## assid

anyone else having problems pulling mobs? the bot works fine, follows waypoints perfectly etc... but will only attack a mob that attacks it first. im a mage.. set the pre-pull distance to 25, pull distance to 25, combat distance to 25. anything im missing?

----------


## Accoun

> anyone else having problems pulling mobs? the bot works fine, follows waypoints perfectly etc... but will only attack a mob that attacks it first. im a mage.. set the pre-pull distance to 25, pull distance to 25, combat distance to 25. anything im missing?


Did you make this profile yourself? I suggest loading your profile, checking the profile tab then making sure there are numbers in the faction box. If not target the mob and click add faction

----------


## assid

> Did you make this profile yourself? I suggest loading your profile, checking the profile tab then making sure there are numbers in the faction box. If not target the mob and click add faction


thanks for the reply, no i didnt make the profile myself, its from the lazybot forums, and seems to work perfectly for everyone else that commented on there. the mobs have all been added. cant be a problem with the profile as the same thing happens with any other profile i use. im on windows vista if that makes a difference at all? im running both the bot and WoW as admin. ill try reinstalling lazybot and see if that helps.

----------


## Swinty

Arutha - why not add a pvp tool for this bot? its really nice  :Smile:  fish / pvp then u got everything  :Smile:

----------


## Arutha532

I would if i had time  :Smile:

----------


## bengan14

> anyone else having problems pulling mobs? the bot works fine, follows waypoints perfectly etc... but will only attack a mob that attacks it first. im a mage.. set the pre-pull distance to 25, pull distance to 25, combat distance to 25. anything im missing?


pre-pull distance should always be 30 not less or more i have seen people have problems else, might be a bug.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

im currently using Sgather which i understand has injection, which means it can be detected by warden. with Lazybot being passive is there any chance of it being detected by warden/blizzard?

----------


## vaeevictiss

apparently not. Tho, theres no bot safe from player reports.

----------


## Julmys

> im currently using Sgather which i understand has injection, which means it can be detected by warden. with Lazybot being passive is there any chance of it being detected by warden/blizzard?


Any bot are detectable. BOT = Third party program, so BOT on own risk.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

got an issue with the Lazybot GUI when i go to make the window larger than normal so i can see it all. this happens



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

also can Sgather profiles be loaded into this

----------


## mongoloiden

trying it soon, looks nice though

----------


## OceanicGoldStock

Have used Lazybot for over 6mths, really good Free BOT & never been Banned just don't run Background Mode.

----------


## Traxex84

> Have used Lazybot for over 6mths, really good Free BOT & never been Banned just don't run Background Mode.


It just depends really, passive mode is a pain I run background mode because when I bot I am usually at my computer doing work off my main screen so I can see everything happening to my bot and can pause at will. Never been banned with background mode been using for months.

----------


## tsukasa

It's true, this bot is great!
Being using it for weeks now. And I'm wondering about the new patch and maintenances days (like today).
Is it safe after a maintenance day?

The best thing about this bot is the grinding. You can farm herbs, mines, and items with this. Guides are hard to understand but with some time you can get it working very well.
Thanks for this and I will try to share some profiles soon.

Plz I just want to know about the safe of the program after a patch or maintenance day. I know you can update the software but who knows! :S

----------


## spawnfestis

*I suggest this bot to anyone that uses SGather.*
Recently I had been running 4 SGather and 4 WoW at the same time, unfortunately I discovered SGather is a real CPU cycle hog and it reaks of failures like random crashes (oh, wait, I'm sorry. I meant the systematic crashes..).

Basically I had 4 SGather's using 20% CPU each running them 24-7 it made my laptop burn. When I discovered LazyBot was 2-3 times lighter, I can now run 4 - maybe even 5 without any major lag at all and I can sleep properly seeing as the CPU doesn't need ULTRA MEGA COOLING to withstand the 20% HOG that SGather so efficiently gathers up.

If you are in for the long run in botting, taking the time to set up the combat behaviors and getting the proper and best profiles for LazyBot is the way to go right now. Honorbuddy might be better, as I've yet to try it - but this is far more than enough for me. I should look in to mailing items soon.. that would be the last feature to add up to this over-all 9/10 experience with LazyBot.

Here's some statistics regarding dieing:
_Day 1: 2 deaths
Day 2: 3 deaths
Day 3: 0 deaths
Day 4: 1 death
Day 5: 2 deaths_

I might add that the die-ratio by SGather is about 10 times the statistics above. Really horrid combat system for melee, and as all my chars are melee... well... you get it!

Hope the best for this bot to continue development as I am very pleased with it! Thanks!

----------


## xdeathwolfx

> got an issue with the Lazybot GUI when i go to make the window larger than normal so i can see it all. this happens
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> also can Sgather profiles be loaded into this



if someone could help me with this it would appriciated alot

----------


## cocowoo

amazing wow bots, i love it

----------


## Arutha532

> if someone could help me with this it would appriciated alot


There is a sticky in the support forum on this issue:
LazyBot window cut off, to small, only half window? READ!

spawnfestis: Glad you like it  :Smile:

----------


## xdeathwolfx

can Drwatson's Sgather profile be converted to use in Lazybot

----------


## codemer

i keep getting this 4424 not in game 
and


Message: The user deleted wyUpdate.exe! DOH!
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyBot
Stack trace: at #=qX5bVZV8rzKKT7OLzuUIKS2jBwX9ZcjYpQ7WX21Sy$dw=.#=qGR50jLgdwSIx4Bvnbn4yvw==()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void #=qGR50jLgdwSIx4Bvnbn4yvw==()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 


what do i do?

----------


## Arutha532

Hey codemer.
Make sure the file wyUpdate.exe is located in the directory and that you have .Net 3.5 installed.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

can Sgather profiles be converted into the XML format that lazybot uses

----------


## Arutha532

I guess you could do i manually - i have not looked at the xml format so i do not know if its possible.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

ive set my mount to be on bar 2 button 7 and i keep getting this message, how can i fix it

02:11:43 Mounting
02:11:52 Bot stopping: Could never mount

starting is fine but after it lands it doesnt remount, then it runs around all stupid

02:27:16 Mounting
02:27:25 Retrying mounting
02:27:25 Stuck
02:27:28 Bot stopped

also tried default Bar 1 button 9

bot works smoother than sgather except this is annoying me

----------


## Arutha532

Sounds like the bot does not know where you mount are.
Open the settings and locate the mount key under the keys tab.

----------


## xdeathwolfx

i have Flying Mount Bar 1 Key 9 and mount on Bar 1 Key 9 and yeah, not working all the time

Arutha532 is there any way i could maybe makie bottin even safer even though this doesnt write to RaM..

proxy? guild bank xfers ?

wanting to stockpile pyrite but does want much linkage between accounts, incase i get the bot account Banned... because theres always that possibility of both getting banned.

----------


## DjReal

This bot still safety for date 23.03.201*1* ???

----------


## doodlydude

Yeah it's still safe

----------


## peoned

since noone said it yet LazyBot Evolution is out LazyBot Evolution download

----------


## Pikile

How good and safe LazyBot/LazyBot Evolution is compared to Sgather Ruby?

----------


## clickx

I prefer LazyBot Evo over Sgather Ruby. I switched to Lazybot once Sgather went to a paid bot and didn't really introduce much besides flight form (I don't have a druid) and some other minor things I don't care about.

It tracks if other players are close to a node or extracting said node and will skip it instead of looking like a botting jackass trying to swoop on a node that is already gone. The buffing and combat system is 100x more intricate. 

The downfall is the considerably smaller amount of profiles. You don't have somebody like Watson making and updating profiles regularly. There are decent profiles to be had or you can easily make your own.

----------


## Pikile

> I prefer LazyBot Evo over Sgather Ruby. I switched to Lazybot once Sgather went to a paid bot and didn't really introduce much besides flight form (I don't have a druid) and some other minor things I don't care about.
> 
> It tracks if other players are close to a node or extracting said node and will skip it instead of looking like a botting jackass trying to swoop on a node that is already gone. The buffing and combat system is 100x more intricate. 
> 
> The downfall is the considerably smaller amount of profiles. You don't have somebody like Watson making and updating profiles regularly. There are decent profiles to be had or you can easily make your own.


Thanks for answering my question, what i dont understand quite is why most ppl prefer Sgather when from what i readed LazyBot seems safer, better in combat, avoiding ninjaing nodes when someone is already on them etc.
It makes me ask why the hell there isnt better profiles made for lazyBot by some user like DrWatson did for Sgather, and why no one even talks about LazyBot on Mmowned?

----------


## peoned

I havent tried sgather ruby but lazybot evo is so much better as getting unstuck then lazybot and sgather the free one were. Ive been using a profile that used to get stuck on sgather like once or twice an hour and lazybot evo hasnt been stuck once in the week ive used it.

----------


## toodirty

The Bot can't attach 'Korea client(Kokr)'. Can U revised that the Bot load Korea clinet for me?

----------


## Itoo

> The Bot can't attach 'Korea client(Kokr)'. Can U revised that the Bot load Korea clinet for me?


You could just Download the English language pack from battlenet, and swap to English in the Launcher -> Options -> Game preferences when you're botting and swap it back to Korean when you're playing yourself.

----------


## stolarzz

Lazy servers down atm?

----------


## Arutha532

Update: Lazy servers are down right now (around 10 min when writing this)
I have not received any information from my hosting company but they do normally not have down time and if they do they are up again quickly.

----------


## Pikile

Thanks for ultra fast response

----------


## Arutha532

And its up again.

----------


## miaudele

in combat system, Sgather sucks
in gather system, Lazybot sucks

----------


## Arutha532

Or you just suck at setting up a bot?  :Smile:

----------


## Steakschen

Hello
Great looking bot
But my does gather the herbs oder the ores, it only fly from waypoint to waypoint  :Frown:  
i selectin "flighung gahtering" and in the settings is herbs and ores klicked

whtas wrong?

----------


## inet

Where can i find the download link :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arutha532

Steakschen: You need to translate the Herb and Mine names if you are using a none English client.

Download: V3.2.exe

----------


## qweek

I can't really get this to work properly, I've followed the instructions in the manual on the lazy-bot site and I've read through comments.

It just flies around in the paths the waypoints are without even flying down to the nodes trying to gather them. I got all the keybindings right, tripple checked it ingame and on the settings on the bot. I've tried three different profiles that has got good responses from a lot of people.

I read in the LazyBot Evo download thread on the lazy-bot.com forum that a guy had the same problem as me, but he didn't get any answers that solved the problem. I'd be thankful if you got a solution for this problem.

EDIT:
Nvm, solved the problem. Apparently a good 8 hours of sleep fixed it, even though restarting my computer yesterday didn't work, now the bot is running perfect, thanks for the great work!

----------


## Smygelito

Hmm, there is something wierd. I dont know if it is my computor or a bugg with the bot. When i start it up the botwindow will only show a bit of itself (like it's been cut off). If i make the window bigger the parts that wasnt previously shown just stays gray. Please reply and i'll be glad to try the bot out.

----------


## Arutha532

Its a bug with the win forms lib LazyBot uses (not created by me) so i cannot fix it.
Anyway this is a workaround:
LazyBot window cut off, to small, only half window? READ!

----------


## Smygelito

Thank you for a very quick reply. It worked! I will try and browse the forums if i run into more problems.
(+rep)

Edit: Update, it have been running for 1 hour now non-stop and here are the results.
14 stacks with Whiptail.
88 x volatile life
9 x volatile Air 
13 x Lifegiving Seed
6 x cinderbloom.

I used a pre-made route and a pre-made behavior. Both easily accessable from the forums.
So far so good. I will prolly let it run over night and report back tomorrow.

----------


## dbalauca

There's a small button in the bottom right corner, named "S". Press it and enjoy the Magic !

----------


## Smygelito

I couldent let it run over night due to Maintenance. Is it safe to run when MT is over? If it is i'll let it run for the rest of the school-day and report back later.
If someone got farming profiles (Herbalism or general gold farming ones) they want me to test out just PM me.

Edit: I ran it over night and this is the results.
I tried a new route from the website. It farmed herbs in hyjal.
I died after about 3 hours but that wouldent have mattered that much since when i checked my bags there was only 2 slots left. 
So i woke up with 85 stacks of herbs. I was really pleased. 

I cant give exact results due to me sending them away to a bank alt instantly. But i will keep exact amounts in the future.

If you dont mind i will try to update this post whenever i try a new profile or such to give feedback.

Thanks again!

-Smygelito

----------


## Steakschen

thank you thats it :-)
is wow-lazybot.de down??

----------


## stolarzz

Yea it's down again :P
Arutha where did you find this host?

----------


## Cyndaquil

I never used this bot, but nobody has posted on this thread in 4 days.. is it still working?

----------


## Arutha532

Yes it is.

----------


## stickybun

it actually works very well

----------


## jimmys96

Are you able to use this with ground mounts? I dont have cata.. :<

----------


## Opblaaskaas

I got a question. Other than the fact that this bot is absolutely amazing, is there any chance or profile I could use to hunt down the Time-Lost Proto Drake?
I have seen some bots that could do that but they're either premium or outdated. 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Multitask

> I got a question. Other than the fact that this bot is absolutely amazing, is there any chance or profile I could use to hunt down the Time-Lost Proto Drake?
> I have seen some bots that could do that but they're either premium or outdated. 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


could most likely create a plugin for it. But if you babysit, could make a profile of the TLPD route and use NPCscan

----------


## ihacknewbies

> I got a question. Other than the fact that this bot is absolutely amazing, is there any chance or profile I could use to hunt down the Time-Lost Proto Drake?
> I have seen some bots that could do that but they're either premium or outdated. 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Do a forum search for time lost proto. Someone posted a profile for it a while ago.

----------


## Opblaaskaas

> Do a forum search for time lost proto. Someone posted a profile for it a while ago.


Were those for HB, Lazybot or a different one? Thanks for the response though. I don't want to beg, I'm mainly curious and intrested in how these work, and on what platform, bot wise.

----------


## bensellors980

Hey guys I'm new here and was just wondring if lazybot was still workin this is probably a noob question but I just wanted to know if it used stagger profiles ?
Thanks

----------


## Wafels

Would you kindly update the information in first post, about skinning, mining levels.
Kept me form downloading your bot at first time, till i got to it's homepage.

----------


## porphyria

tried it for the first time a few days ago, looked fast & easy without issues.
Is there any way to turn off underground/underwater nodes? it made me drown after 2.5 hours....
might've been the profile tho  :Smile:

----------


## sed-

No but u can black list them so it will never go to those nodes again

----------


## superfly19092

time to make some money in my sleep, well gold

----------


## Pancrazio6689

i think use bot is not very safe we should be obey the blizard's stipulation

----------


## ilkay

i cant see anydownloand button ?

----------


## Arutha532

Its located at the lazybot forum.

----------


## marine8498

> Its located at the lazybot forum.


anybody know if this free bot has been detected as of yet? patch 4.1

----------


## SKUZZI

> anybody know if this free bot has been detected as of yet? patch 4.1


I used it since it was updated to 4.1, it works great, and i havn't got anything (ban, warnings, GM texting me etc...) yet.

----------


## marine8498

thanks for the reply have used it since of last night, and have farmed a ton of shit, only thing i can't seem to figure out is how to use the grinding part of the bot, anybody able to help me with this?

----------


## MrFaned

I start up the bot and it works great but one thing that is does isnt normal, it moves when flying like you are spamming the "x" button so it looks like youre humping the air. How would I fix this so it doesnt do that?

----------


## songoku119

Its most likely to do with the profile. I have seen it happen a few times but its not too major. Usually only happens in areas with a lot of obstructions and used a lot to prevent getting stuck.

----------


## MrFaned

> Its most likely to do with the profile. I have seen it happen a few times but its not too major. Usually only happens in areas with a lot of obstructions and used a lot to prevent getting stuck.


Ive used two different profiles and it has done it with both, it was doing it in flight with no obstructions anywhere.

----------


## Dariel35

Well, this is going to seem really noob-y of me, however, ask a stupid question and look like an idiot for five minutes, or never ask and look like an idiot forever.. Although I don't suppose that translates to an forum post as it doesn't really leave.. Anywho! I got a profile from another thread in the forum, loaded the profile, and it's taking me on a great mining route that I watched through and saw a lot of nodes, however, isn't lazybot supposed to mine them for you as well? I have no clue what I'm doing wrong. :/ <<< Is confounded.

----------


## bobo

I wish sgather was free again so all the noobs would leave lazy bot alone. That said, the problem with the bot bouncing around, try placing the camera directly behind it and just click and hold the left and right mouse buttons for just a second while the bot is flying. That seems to smooth it out. As for the guy that cant get it to mine, go into the settings and turn on mining/herbing  :Wink:

----------


## sed-

*yawn* i hate newb questions and newbs asking support in this section and not on his website =(. i mean lolz u got to make an account over on lazybots site why not use it? i r teh nub? fail logic ftw..

----------


## Arutha532

> Well, this is going to seem really noob-y of me, however, ask a stupid question and look like an idiot for five minutes, or never ask and look like an idiot forever.. Although I don't suppose that translates to an forum post as it doesn't really leave.. Anywho! I got a profile from another thread in the forum, loaded the profile, and it's taking me on a great mining route that I watched through and saw a lot of nodes, however, isn't lazybot supposed to mine them for you as well? I have no clue what I'm doing wrong. :/ <<< Is confounded.


Using a none english client?

----------


## Micknebb

Hi there, i downloaded the bot now, and its look like its working, but i can't get it to start the farm, iv been looking at the "Graph" and there is nothing.. How and where do i find the things needed in there? Sorry if its just me being a noob  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arutha532

Read the manual that comes with LazyBot and the forum post on how to grind.

----------


## wow98xd

wont download it cuz it says it's a virus

----------


## Multitask

> wont download it cuz it says it's a virus


cool beans.

----------


## Billblade23

Omg cant find where to download it -.- :S

----------


## Traxex84

LazyBot - Download

----------


## xtremesolja

awesome bot, been using past few days got from 1-525 mining + herb =]

----------


## packoes

So i downloaded it, and it finished and i cant find the file on my computer. What do i do?

ok, so i downloaded it and found it, but now it doesn't open up rite..

----------


## zim804

Doesn't matter, he is closing down Lazybot. When the new patch comes out Lazybot will no longer work.

----------


## Meganfox11

anybody got a good alternative ? as grinding bot ?!

----------


## zim804

Plus the guy is childish to boot. He didn't like what I had to say so he deleted my account. That's ok I'm gonna be working on reversing his hold on this bot now.

----------


## Arutha532

Have a good weekend everyone.

----------


## Arutha532

Just a small update on the features upcoming for V0.20 that has been asked for quit a few times:
First you will now be able to select multiple vertices on the grinding radar:

By moving the mouse like when painting a rectangle in a paint program.

Second the grinding engine will include an ignore list for pulls and hopefully pull faster.

*Oh and the thread has been re-open by the friendly mod maclone, thank you.*

----------


## stolarzz

Lazy server down atm?

----------


## Arutha532

No, just a little slow.

----------


## stolarzz

I can't load lazy website and lazy is unable to load offsets for me :P

----------


## Arutha532

I am not sure why you cannot visit it - i can see people posting on the forum so i am not sure.

----------


## stolarzz

Heh so it must be smth on my side or with internet provder...

EDIT: Two diffrent computers, two diffrent internet connections and at both im unable to connect lazy  :Frown:

----------


## Arutha532

It looks like the site is under DDOS so some ip's may be filtered, the host will normally allow it again when the DDOS is over.

----------


## Prodigyz

i dont understand how to BOT/GRINDING with this bot, can anyone explain me all ? when i click START BOT my Death knight just keep running eveywhere...i tried to use the Nagrand Bird ( Windroc ) grinding, i cant make it work properly any help ?

----------


## Arutha532

What profile are you using? And are you using LazyBot or LazyBot evo?

----------


## Smygelito

Hello there everyone! I havent used LazyBoT for a while now and was tempted to try and level a new toon to 60 by herbing/mining (and some gearing by hand ofc). I have one question that i couldent find in the forums. I read in this thread: (LazyBot 0.20 released - LazyBot – home of the free bot for World Of Warcraft) that v0.20 was released but the latest version thats avalible from this page: (Login) is still the V0.19.4. Is there a bugg or is the v0.20 isnt public yet? Also is v0.19.4 still safe to run with the latest patch and such. 

Awesome work Arutha532 and as soon as money starts coming in i'll try and donate to support the best free bot that is out there (that i know of that is :P)

-Smygelito

----------


## Arutha532

The bot will auto update it self on start  :Smile:

----------


## Prodigyz

> What profile are you using? And are you using LazyBot or LazyBot evo?


i am using Grinding profiles, and i am using Lazybot Evo. is there something i must do to grind at those WindRoc Bird in Nagrand ?? 

any tips help on how to use the bot would be great because my bot keep on FALLING underground when i tick Start Bot, or Keep on 
Spinning Around. TY !

----------


## Arutha532

Well not if you use a good profile and have followed the setup guides.

----------


## pyrroman

Kind of embarassing to ask, but I cant find where to load my profile? Checked a picture of it and that seems to be an old pic since that interface doesn't match mine. Any chance that u could upload a picture here in the forums?

----------


## Arutha532



----------


## madassyn

To anyone interested, this program can not be ran on a mac. le sigh.

----------


## Arutha532

No you are correct and if you where to browse the forum at lazybot you will find explanations for why it does not work.

----------


## mRbiGGzX

im not sure if this has been asked/answered- sorry ahead of time if so- but is there a way to use sgather or honorbuddy profiles with this bot? if i recall, there was a converter for honorbuddy -> sgather; just curious if there was one for other bot profiles so that lazybot would support the profile also.

----------


## Arutha532

This tool will take a profile made for sgather and convert it to LazyBot.
SGather to Lazy.jar
Its made real fast in Java so you will need java to use it.

----------


## mRbiGGzX

ah- awesome. thanks.

and nice job on the bot. +rep, bud.

----------


## mRbiGGzX

has there been an update for 4.2 as of yet?

----------


## Arutha532

Updated for patch 4.2  :Smile:

----------


## Yipsilon

You are the man!!!!
Thanks!!!

----------


## Razzex

Hey, 

i recently installed newest version and i cant see where to load profiles, can u help me ?

It appears there is a missing bar with all the old stuff but i tried to click on everything and nothing showed up.

http://i.mavrev.com/i/11185753928.jpg

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Hey, 
> 
> i recently installed newest version and i cant see where to load profiles, can u help me ?
> 
> It appears there is a missing bar with all the old stuff but i tried to click on everything and nothing showed up.
> 
> http://i.mavrev.com/i/11185753928.jpg



On the left hand side of your user interface there are a couple of arrows, pretty sure you just need to click on that sidebar there and it will pop open  :Smile:  Wow servers are down atm so I can't confirm for you but I'm pretty dang sure.

----------


## Arutha532

I have answered you on the forum  :Smile:

----------


## cracie

is this currently working for 4.2?

----------


## Arutha532

Yes it is.

----------


## cracie

thanks for letting me kno. ive got it installed and setup i think lol. but now i cant seem to get it to gather the nodes. i fly over them and i jus fly passed it, idk what the problem is. i used a profile from the website reset keybinds set the required keybinds and adjusted any settings that needed adjusting to the setting u suggested on the site and its still flying ova the nodes. any help would be appreciated.

----------


## viruscall

I thought this bot was free and worked. I got it to try it out and it didn't work. Plus when i asked there web site owner to please help I didn't get a reply back from them and when my World of Warcraft account was hacked a few days later I scanned my hard drive with Microsoft Security Essentials and that bot program had a Trojan Key-logger in it....so for thos that want to try it I wouldn't because it's a scam to get your WoW account.

----------


## deenlol

Its definitly not a scam fail troll your an idiot

----------


## Cecu

> I thought this bot was free and worked. I got it to try it out and it didn't work. Plus when i asked there web site owner to please help I didn't get a reply back from them and when my World of Warcraft account was hacked a few days later I scanned my hard drive with Microsoft Security Essentials and that bot program had a Trojan Key-logger in it....so for thos that want to try it I wouldn't because it's a scam to get your WoW account.


Me, like hundreds of mmowned users, are using LazyBot from months, and its working like charm. I have forgotten it several times for more than 24h unmonitored and it was more than perfect!

----------


## Johnnydk

> I thought this bot was free and worked. I got it to try it out and it didn't work. Plus when i asked there web site owner to please help I didn't get a reply back from them and when my World of Warcraft account was hacked a few days later I scanned my hard drive with Microsoft Security Essentials and that bot program had a Trojan Key-logger in it....so for thos that want to try it I wouldn't because it's a scam to get your WoW account.


I bet you are also the same guy who posted on the lazybot forums. The bot works perfectly and so far you are the only one blaming lazy bot for stealing your account. Well, I believe there'se something wrong with you and not with lazybot.

----------


## Lyriam

Hi all. I've been using LazyBot for a while and it's worked wonders, but I've been getting errors lately upon attachment. The error looks something like this.

[6:38:16 PM] Getting offsets, please wait.
[6:38:19 PM] First login unsuccessful: Could not login: <br />
<b>Warning</b>: mcrypt_cbc() [<a href='function.mcrypt-cbc'>function.mcrypt-cbc</a>]: Size of key is too large for this algorithm in <b>/home/arutha/public_html/lazyservice/lazyfunc.php</b> on line <b>129</b><br />
f8be679494fa1e87ab210d0cbdef5dd38c1a1e4136a5f945734e128e79de4c96cfbd7dda14996431 f426b88ff4f4f856df4df71294b1e73d

[6:38:19 PM] Could not get offsets
[6:38:19 PM] Could not login: <br />
<b>Warning</b>: mcrypt_cbc() [<a href='function.mcrypt-cbc'>function.mcrypt-cbc</a>]: Size of key is too large for this algorithm in <b>/home/arutha/public_html/lazyservice/lazyfunc.php</b> on line <b>129</b><br />
f8be679494fa1e87ab210d0cbdef5dd38c1a1e4136a5f945734e128e79de4c96cfbd7dda14996431 f426b88ff4f4f856df4df71294b1e73d

[6:38:20 PM] Checking using webservice
[6:38:23 PM] Second login unsuccessful: Could not login: Too many sessions for this IP - a session takes 3 minuttes to run out.


I'm by no means an expert with programming, so it could be something incredibly simple that I'm missing, but I've been getting this error for the past 2 days. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program several times, but that hasn't helped, so I figured I'd post.

----------


## Arutha532

I am planning on fixing that bug later today or tomorrow.

----------


## Lyriam

Oh, okay  :Big Grin: 

Just making sure it wasn't something I screwed up. Thanks.

----------


## Arutha532

I have released a update that should fix the issue.

----------


## gunnarizbeast

Just updated Lazybot, it says I should be using Lazybot evo. I can't find a download to lazybot evo anywhere. Help?

----------


## Arutha532

You can continue to use to old version there is no forced update.
Download LazyBot

----------


## Quatre4

Great bot. +rep

----------


## DarkVexen

ey man i am just trying to lvl my lvl 38 warrior but when i try and start botting i get a list of errors like this could not find valid spot-spot bot and load a valid profile

----------


## DarkVexen

omg this bot is so hard to use. i am in fearlas and when i start botting my guys like moves randomly and when he goes into combat he just keeps walking.

----------


## Ganjachi

Try the lazybot forums mate, alot of step by step guides on howto set it up, and to be honoust, its farm from hard to use, just focus for 2 minutes and you'll have it down.

----------


## Johnnydk

> omg this bot is so hard to use. i am in fearlas and when i start botting my guys like moves randomly and when he goes into combat he just keeps walking.


That's because you have to make some keybindings for the bot...

----------


## Cecu

The bot is not hard - its one of the easiest to setup here, and its name is right - its "lazy", no doubt!
Maybe you failed with reading the tutorial?

----------


## naicum123

> [02:43:50] Loading and checking offsets, please wait.
> [02:44:30] [ECompiler] Loaded: LFishingEngine
> [02:44:39] [ECompiler] Loaded: LFishingEngine
> [02:44:39] Could not load a valid grinding profile
> [02:44:39] Visit www.wow-lazybot.com for support.
> [02:44:40] LazyBot is free software!
> [02:44:40] Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9!
> [02:44:40] Getting offsets, please wait.
> [02:44:40] Could not get offsets
> ...


I am trying to use the latest LazyBot but getting this error,please help!

----------


## mclama

Hi,i download LazyBot for 3.3.5 version,then download behavior for warrior 1-20 and profile for tauren 1-6 lvl.I load behavior,then load profile and press "start botting" but nothing happens,character stay on same place :/ 
I think its maybe different version of Profile and Lazybot.Please,any help?¨
in bot it says : Move 59,46 yards in current direction!
but nothing happens

----------


## Arutha532

What part of "Move 59,46 yards in current direction!" did you not understand? Move 59,46 yards in the direction it turns.......
And i do not offer support for the 3.3.5 version.

----------


## HgBlood

Hey guys, I keep getting this error|

[2:22:04 AM] Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9!
[2:22:04 AM] Getting offsets, please wait.
[2:22:04 AM] Could not get offsets
[2:22:04 AM] Could not login: <pre style="color:red">MySQL-Fejl: <strong>SELECT * FROM smf_members WHERE member_name = "*******" AND passwd = SHA1(concat(LOWER("******"), "*******1"))</strong><br>(<em>User 'arutha_lazy' has exceeded the 'max_questions' resource (current value: 1) | DB: arutha_lazybot</em>)<br>-> /home/arutha/public_html/lazyservice/post.php on line 23 [GetOffsetsE]<br> -> /home/arutha/public_html/lazyservice/lazyfunc.php on line 89 [get_row]<br></pre>Invalid username, password or session id used:******* : LAZQZQTORZKGCSADXWAXKFDK

Then when I try to go to the site forums to see what's wrong, I get this |

User 'arutha_lazy' has exceeded the 'max_questions' resource (current value: 1) -That one is for foums

When I go to the Actualy Website I get a new website that is "wordpress"

I have no clue what's wrong:/

----------


## Inexx

whats up with the forum?...

----------


## Deminish

yeah the server is down :/ 
not sure what's going on  :Frown:

----------


## Arutha532

The server is under either a DDOS attack or a big load that has resulted in to much CPU load and the host has temporarily disabled the MYSQL server.
I am working on enabling the offsets server so that everyone can run unlimited LazyBot session until the issue is solved.

----------


## HgBlood

Thanks for Letting us know! I'll be sure to keep checking in tonight! 

Enjoy your attack:P(Sarcasm)

PS: what about the actualy site? or are you talking about that? Because it alternates me to a "wordpress"

----------


## Cuddlekitty

Hurry were all counting on u <3

----------


## Deminish

> The server is under either a DDOS attack or a big load that has resulted in to much CPU load and the host has temporarily disabled the MYSQL server.
> I am working on enabling the offsets server so that everyone can run unlimited LazyBot session until the issue is solved.



thank you very much. As for the DDOS attack, you must have caused some serious hatred to some bot owners..and im glad you did so. lazybot ftw and everything else ftl

----------


## deenlol

Cant count out blizzard here

----------


## LBrjb

> The server is under either a DDOS attack or a big load that has resulted in to much CPU load and the host has temporarily disabled the MYSQL server.
> I am working on enabling the offsets server so that everyone can run unlimited LazyBot session until the issue is solved.


thanks for the info Arutha
lazybot rules!

----------


## Arutha532

Offsets and forum should be up and running again.

----------


## Arutha532

Updated the LazyBot client to fix the offsets issues  :Smile:

----------


## madoushi21

Is this a solid botting program that is like Sgather?Won't get banned or is it a rly obvious one

----------


## CryptoCombat

Lazybot is no longer free. gg.

----------


## Arutha532

Are you unable to read?



> Update: I have been forced to remove the free version as it causes to much trafic on the server.
> The host has now twice blocked the site/offset folder as it is getting to many requests. 
> I am going to work on adding a different system that will allow me to keep a free version but for now "free" logins will not work.


The free version will be back but until i have time to create an alternative to the way it works now you will be unable to use the free version.
I plan to have an alternative up in the weekend.

Edit: The free server is planned to online again by the end of the weekend (I have bought a second server + domain for it).

----------


## QtDemon

So how is this 'alternative' version going to work? Just a Lazybot that isn't going to get updated i'm assuming?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Are you unable to read or just a bit mentally retarded?
> 
> I am going to work on adding a different system that will allow me to keep a free version but for now "free" logins will not work.
> The free version will be back but until i have time to create an alternative to the way it works now you will be unable to use the free version.
> I plan to have an alternative up in the weekend.


I said what I said because that's bullshit. Querying a server for some offsets is NOTHING compared to the load a single image file is. Either you're doing something really wrong, or you want more 'subscribers', and you're taking the free version down to force people's hands. 

Don't get me wrong, it's your bot, and you're totally within your rights to want money for your work. Just pretending you're not isn't cool.

----------


## givemhell

> I said what I said because that's bullshit. Querying a server for some offsets is NOTHING compared to the load a single image file is. Either you're doing something really wrong, or you want more 'subscribers', and you're taking the free version down to force people's hands. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's your bot, and you're totally within your rights to want money for your work. Just pretending you're not isn't cool.


i had the same feeling. this bot was really good i didnt like that it was slow on picking up on mobs attacking
but it helped me make alot of epics XD

----------


## QtDemon

> I said what I said because that's bullshit. Querying a server for some offsets is NOTHING compared to the load a single image file is. Either you're doing something really wrong, or you want more 'subscribers', and you're taking the free version down to force people's hands. 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's your bot, and you're totally within your rights to want money for your work. Just pretending you're not isn't cool.


Honestly, i was thinking and predicting the same thing. He made it so we couldn't run more then one process at a time, and had to pay for that if we wanted it, soon after, updates started increasing. Figured i'd see this eventually. The bot is pretty good, but its not worth paying for, not even for more then one session.

----------


## PuffDank

Yeah it def doesn't have the potentially that other bots out now offer, don't get me wrong its a great bot but still has some issues to be perfected..

----------


## Cecu

It used to be great bot for newbies in botting, like me, indeed. But after lazy got restricted to 1 free session, I focused on trying Pirox and then HB too, and I have found for myself that HB should be labeled the real "Lazy"bot!

----------


## QtDemon

> Yeah it def doesn't have the potentially that other bots out now offer, don't get me wrong its a great bot but still has some issues to be perfected..


Agreed totally. I'd would be glad to donate if it returned to more then one session for free so i could make enough money to do so.

----------


## MeesterCookie

The owner of the bot may be a contributer but he does speak alot of bull shit.

----------


## bywarlord

why i cant register to forum :/

----------


## CryptoCombat

> The owner of the bot may be a contributer but he does speak alot of bull shit.


Cookie, sigs like that will get you banned on WoW...watch out.

----------


## Avalon

So I guess the bot is not free anymore.

----------


## AngryMustache

I would not bother with it, I just paid for the lowest price one just to try it out, 2 days later even though I have a paypal receipt, no response whatsover from the author on the purchase. Waste of time.

----------


## QtDemon

> I would not bother with it, I just paid for the lowest price one just to try it out, 2 days later even though I have a paypal receipt, no response whatsover from the author on the purchase. Waste of time.


Even more of a reason not to buy it. Anyone else know of a bot i can use instead of this? Gotta donate to MMo... i mean...Ownedcore somehow. x)

----------


## Arutha532

> I would not bother with it, I just paid for the lowest price one just to try it out, 2 days later even though I have a paypal receipt, no response whatsover from the author on the purchase. Waste of time.


The system is automatic so when you buy something is is added instantly to your account and activated i do not need to manually do it.
Looking at your account assuming you are AngryMustache it has been active since August the 17, Hour 13, Minute 36.
I am not sure what response you expected to get from me?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> The system is automatic so when you buy something is is added instantly to your account and activated i do not need to manually do it.
> Looking at your account assuming you are AngryMustache it has been active since August the 17, Hour 13, Minute 36.
> I am not sure what response you expected to get from me?


I love how Arutha didn't respond to what I said about his 'server load problems'.

----------


## Arutha532

I have better things to do than answer your conspiracy theories  :Smile: 
<I could write a long post what happened t but i doubt you would believe me as you have already made up your mind so i am not going to do so>

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I have better things to do than answer your conspiracy theories 
> <I could write a long post what happened t but i doubt you would believe me as you have already made up your mind so i am not going to do so>


...You're an idiot. That's not a 'conspiracy theory', nobody would conspire with you. Face it, kid. Nobody believes your shit about a user's client querying values from a server costing too much bandwidth. You've got a forum that manages to stay up, and the load on that server is at least 3000% what the load on a server returning even a few hundred values would be. What do you do, re-download the entire client every time? lmfao.

----------


## Arutha532

So now i am suddenly a kid.. how cute... i always find personal attacks funny.... i never said anything about bandwidth it where actually that the database was found to be consuming an inordinate amount of processor time as a result of to many SQL queries being sent. After getting a list of the queries 80% of them where the simple SQL query that check the login data so the only conclusion where that to many of those queries where executed = to many client connecting. And the "The server should be able to handle it" is not something you are able to know as you do not know anything about my server or how i am querying it, anything else you would like to know or are you just going to keeping on using personal attacks to "prove your point"?

Anyway to other users who are waiting for the free version to get online i have bought a second server and domain that will work as login server for you.
I plan to have the free server online before the end of the weekend.
I apologize for the inconvenience caused by the downtime.

----------


## mhollier117

arutha i just wanted to say, your work is greatly appreciated and thank you sooo much for keepin up the good work! im workin on lvlin a 2nd account atm to farm with so i can sell it and make some money to donate becasue i got my main account banned (they took it off but i wanna be carefull now  :Wink:  ) so hopefully ill be able to donate soon!!!

----------


## ThePhtm

just a quick question...i've used this bot for quite awhile...i'm on a private server and it works great on version 3.3.5a patched wow....the guild i'm in has moved to a cata server and it is patched to 4.1. which version of lazy bot works for 4.1 would love to continue the use of your bot. its wonderful. thanks again

----------


## CryptoCombat

> So now i am suddenly a kid.. how cute... i always find personal attacks funny.... i never said anything about bandwidth it where actually that the database was found to be consuming an inordinate amount of processor time as a result of to many SQL queries being sent. After getting a list of the queries 80% of them where the simple SQL query that check the login data so the only conclusion where that to many of those queries where executed = to many client connecting. And the "The server should be able to handle it" is not something you are able to know as you do not know anything about my server or how i am querying it, anything else you would like to know or are you just going to keeping on using personal attacks to "prove your point"?
> 
> Anyway to other users who are waiting for the free version to get online i have bought a second server and domain that will work as login server for you.
> I plan to have the free server online before the end of the weekend.
> I apologize for the inconvenience caused by the downtime.


You act like a child, so I call you one. 

You could use xml or a php script to return version info, offsets, etc. like any normal dev would. Why would you use SQL for that crap? 

And yes, I _can_ say that your server should be able to handle it, because I have experience with database administration. Unless you're running your SQL server on your PC, it should be able to handle 500 simultaneous connections with ease. What are you using, MyISAM? Falcon? If you were using InnoDB on a dedicated machine newer than 2005, you'd be able to handle the load.

But again. Why the hell would you use SQL for a simple static data retrieval?

----------


## Phisix

Any update to when the new server will be up? Still getting that 101 Error when I click on the link on page 1.

----------


## Sinclipse

Well at least I have chicken...

----------


## DrD

> You act like a child, so I call you one. 
> 
> You could use xml or a php script to return version info, offsets, etc. like any normal dev would. Why would you use SQL for that crap? 
> 
> And yes, I _can_ say that your server should be able to handle it, because I have experience with database administration. Unless you're running your SQL server on your PC, it should be able to handle 500 simultaneous connections with ease. What are you using, MyISAM? Falcon? If you were using InnoDB on a dedicated machine newer than 2005, you'd be able to handle the load.
> 
> But again. Why the hell would you use SQL for a simple static data retrieval?


He already said it was for the login, it's really not an uncommon thing to have a server check the login before it passes the offsets to the client. If you don't like it or agree with him why don't you just go do your own thing, it's his work and he has every right to take away the free version. And 500 connections is very low for the amount of free users he would have querying the database.

----------


## Avalon

> He already said it was for the login, it's really not an uncommon thing to have a server check the login before it passes the offsets to the client. If you don't like it or agree with him why don't you just go do your own thing, it's his work and he has every right to take away the free version. And 500 connections is very low for the amount of free users he would have querying the database.


Yes so there is no reason his server cannot handle 500+ people connecting at the same time.

----------


## MeesterCookie

> God, there's no end to the morons on this forum. Where to start...you really think that more than 500 people all log in at once? See, because a login should terminate after you're "logged in" and you've got your offsets. So unless everyone who uses this bot magically decides to log in at 6:24 am PDT, that's a null and void argument. Stupidity abounds.
> 
> Edit:
> Grats on your 1 rep and 30 posts since 2008. You're a real cornerstone of this community.


This.

I have 22 rep and only joined the other day. Leechers huh?

----------


## theoryaction

> God, there's no end to the morons on this forum. Where to start...you really think that more than 500 people all log in at once? See, because a login should terminate after you're "logged in" and you've got your offsets. So unless everyone who uses this bot magically decides to log in at 6:24 am PDT, that's a null and void argument. Stupidity abounds.


I've made over $500 with this bot in the past few months, and I haven't paid a penny to Arutha. The only thing I've given in return is posting a few thank-yous on his forum and some profiles and combat scripts. I think this man deserves a bit more respect from you.

Simply put, you are out of line, sir. I reported your posts, and I would love to see an Admin put you in your place.

Thanks for the free program, Arutha.

CrysisMK2, I'm sure you're trying to think up some kind of personal attack for me as you read this. Have at it, I guess... I won't be responding to anything you have to say, unless it's a humble apology or something.

Edit: MeesterCookie, you really should change your signature. Blizzard employees use mmowned as bug and exploit report forum, and they'll be able to identify your character. They will ban you from WoW for being an active user here. Unless of course that isn't your toon, and you're trying to get someone else banned... In that case, lawl.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I've made over $500 with this bot in the past few months, and I haven't paid a penny to Arutha. The only thing I've given in return is posting a few thank-yous on his forum and some profiles and combat scripts. I think this man deserves a bit more respect from you.
> 
> Simply put, you are out of line, sir. I reported your posts, and I would love to see an Admin put you in your place.
> 
> Thanks for the free program, Arutha.
> 
> CrysisMK2, I'm sure you're trying to think up some kind of personal attack for me as you read this. Have at it, I guess... I won't be responding to anything you have to say, unless it's a humble apology or something.
> 
> Edit: MeesterCookie, you really should change your signature. Blizzard employees use mmowned as bug and exploit report forum, and they'll be able to identify your character. They will ban you from WoW for being an active user here. Unless of course that isn't your toon, and you're trying to get someone else banned... In that case, lawl.


There will be no 'place putting', as I've broken no rules. This is a forum. 
Let me google that word for you:



> *fo·rumNoun/ˈfôrəm/*1. A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> 2. An Internet message board.


My ideas are exactly what I've typed out there - if you don't like them, that's tough shit.

If you think you owe Aruthra for his bot, then by all means, pay him. To quote myself,



> Don't get me wrong, it's your bot, and you're totally within your rights to want money for your work. Just pretending you're not isn't cool.


That's the respect he gets from me for making his own bot, and I said he's within his rights to charge for it. As an aside, I love when people say they won't post back. Makes it a lot easier to end their immature tirade.

----------


## theoryaction

The free version is back online.

----------


## MeesterCookie

Oh no, I don't bot or exploit.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
That is my mage, but I just read the forum's and post a few *Useless* topics, like guides etc.. Still though, I just love reading the forums. It's fun and instresting.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Edit: MeesterCookie, you really should change your signature. Blizzard employees use mmowned as bug and exploit report forum, and they'll be able to identify your character. They will ban you from WoW for being an active user here. Unless of course that isn't your toon, and you're trying to get someone else banned... In that case, lawl.

----------


## theoryaction

> Oh no, I don't bot or exploit. 
> That is my mage, but I just read the forum's and post a few *Useless* topics, like guides etc.. Still though, I just love reading the forums. It's fun and instresting.


I hope you don't get into any trouble. You're taking a big risk, though - it's like putting a communist bumper sticker on your car in the 1950's United States.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Lol, just went to the mmo-lazy website Arutha's got - and was banned me from the forums =). Yet interestingly enough, I downloaded the bot to test, and sure enough - I could login with my old credentials. L2ban, noob.

----------


## fritt

> L2ban, noob.


L2sig, noob.

On a side note, I tested the bot, and seems to work great with a couple of profiles I got from his site.

----------


## Valmere

> Lol, just went to the mmo-lazy website Arutha's got - and was banned me from the forums =). Yet interestingly enough, I downloaded the bot to test, and sure enough - I could login with my old credentials. L2ban, noob.


You seem to grow exceedingly arrogant every time you make a new post.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> You seem to grow exceedingly arrogant every time you make a new post.


You mean you think I grow more arrogant each time I post. What you actually said is that I'm not normally arrogant, but every time I post, I become arrogant. 

Either way, you're wrong. Especially that last post. There was nothing arrogant about it. Childish, perhaps. I work as a database admin. I do this stuff for a living. When I say what I do about server capacity, I say it with confidence from the years of proficiency I've developed. That's a big difference from blind arrogance.

Ontopic: I was incorrect about the free version being permanently removed. Cheers to all you who use this bot. The rest of my argument remains, however - the part detailing why the server should not have had load problems.





> L2sig, noob.


Like the sig you have? Perhaps I don't feel the need to have a load of garbage under everything I post? Of course, in this thread, that's what always seems to happen...just in a different way...

----------


## stolarzz

Server down?

----------


## Mannequinn

I can't open the site and can't download the required update for the bot. Anyone knows whats happening ?

----------


## jereminion

> I can't open the site and can't download the required update for the bot. Anyone knows whats happening ?


the bot creator must have gotten mad on the internet and turned off his bot so only he can use it, like before.

----------


## ally4821

I've been using this for the past couple days to farm herbs, it occasionally dies from gorillas in Sholazar, I think because the stun messes it up, but otherwise it's running great.

Thanks, and thanks again and making it free.

----------


## wowjohndoe

edit: deleted text.

----------


## Chintzy

Can anyone tell me if this is still working after the newest patch?

----------


## Crying666

> Can anyone tell me if this is still working after the newest patch?


Not so far.

----------


## zdud

The has been an update. I think it now works with last patch.

----------


## Crying666

Works for retail version not free.

----------


## Arutha532

CrysisMK2 i do not care if you use the bot its free - forum ban != bot ban.
Anyway the bot is updated and available to everyone.
If you are having trouble getting to the site make sure you refresh you dns cache.

----------


## thc420

thank you so much for this, your bot is the best choice available for all our botting needs, again thank you arutha

----------


## nemoleav

Best bot ever made! <3

----------


## Cecu

This is the best public and free gathering bot, no doubt! I have used it for more than several months,

But the major paid bots offer much more services than Lazy, if I could mention pvp, archeology and questing, and the joined use of them in same time!
Anyone who get in touch with these services will love them more tha anything around!

----------


## koolboricua

would this bot work with English EU Retail 4.2.2 lastest patch to gather Salvage Leather?

----------


## thommas07

Your bot rules

----------


## mkosa

I got a problem. I cant run bot(cant get offsets). Bot should work as my friends are using it right now. When i tried to get to the forums i got this:

ERROR 404 - PAGE NOT FOUND

Oops! Looks like the page you're looking for was moved or never existed.
Make sure you typed the correct URL or followed a valid link.
This site is hosted by HostGator!
Build your website today for 1 cent! Coupon code: "404PAGE"
CLICK HERE TO GET STARTED

Is website on the same server with offsets? If yes, why i cant connect to it? Any solutions?
Ps. I already flushed dns,clear cache, downloaded new browser, restarted modem,restarded pc, turned off firewall etc.
Ps2: i can enter the forum when using online proxy

----------


## snuggled2435

[7:09:54 PM] Could not get offsets
[7:09:54 PM] Could not login: Invalid username, password or session id used: snuggled2435 : LZWOURUSTLGQBEQZZOJUZCDR


but i know the info is correct.. what did i do wrong?

----------


## km3r

How do I check if the bot is up to date with the current patch?  :Smile:

----------


## koolboricua

It looks like for the latest responds, this bot is working with 4.2.2 (lastest patch) of wow. Because i need some help with skinning Salvage leather.

----------


## ribar

cant start it its start button is gray all time :S some help

----------


## Kiiraa

Is this bot still up to date / not detectable?

----------


## givemhell

its a good b0t but good luck trying to get into the free server its overloaded and crashed last few times ive tryed to use

----------


## Schifty5

i messed with it for an hour last nite and couldnt get it to start up correctly... it would attatch to the process, and that was it... last message was please wait...

ill give it another shot tonite, but im not holding my breath

----------


## Rikudouu

ive used up a week trying to get this thing to work. No matter how many profiles, or how many behaviours i try, it never works! It stands there, adding or removing players, saying that its targeting the enemy but is in fact not, and stays: (move) i am stuck 1 (move) i am 
stuck 2 and so on.

----------


## badboy116

ok i downloaded the file but it says there is no games can some one help

----------


## Pikile

+ rep for Arutha, maker of LazyEvo, i wish i could give u more then +1 but sadly im restricted! keep the good work mate

----------


## kaelzen07

I cant find any profiles. Ive checked this forum and the mmolazy forums for profiles and the bot says "This is an invalid profile" on all of them. Can someone help me out?

----------


## Nogorn

Herbalism 1-525 profile http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2147459 (Lazybot 1-525 herbalism profiles)

----------


## TiefBlau

If anyone missed Arutha's announcement, just a few days ago LazyBot went open source. For anyone interested in contributing or if you're looking for something to learn from I'd advise checking it out:

Home | LazyBot Space | Assembla

----------


## jumperu

any1 knows what happened with the site? it says "Due to legal complications LazyBot is currently not accessible. "

----------


## zim804

Well since the bot is off line did anyone think to get the source code? I would love it if you could post it.

----------


## Senio

Can anyone post some DK-behaviour profiles and some skinningp rofiles ? (For savage leather and dragon things in cata areas) since they can no longer be downloaded from the website? Wuld be well appreciated

----------


## zim804

He probably only had to take down the download link. No reason to take down the whole site. And if i remember right the download wasn't even hosted on his site.

Also to anyone that wants the download I upped my current install complete with some behaviors and profiles.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O0ACB25N

If i can't bot I will get out of my 1 year contract. I like how they are doing this now.

----------


## DarkLinux

Some of you kids probably dont remember but this is a lot like ZoloFighter. ZoloFighter was a good out of process bot for its time. It was released around 2006 or 2007. Blizzard could not detect Zolo so they asked them to take it down. 

Zolo's Typing Easy&Quick

----------


## wowdude12345

So is Lazybot now detectable or no?

----------


## wowbrandon123

> So is Lazybot now detectable or no?


yes it is you will get banned u better start freaking out now.....................

----------


## Senio

> So is Lazybot now detectable or no?


I doubt it is ... but it won't get support I guess? 

Btw, downloaded the pack u uploaded, has nice things, but sadly i didint see cata farming for skinning. Still looking for some profiles if anyone has.

----------


## stolarzz

Arutha any chances for official info?  :Smile:

----------


## Skeeledon

sorry to hear about the forums? any way you could update it still, and if u can will you?

----------


## aeonz

Lets hope this "Maintenance Mode" isn't to serious. I love Lazybot and it got myself thinking does it still work? Well, I tried it! Funny though it "STILL DOES"! I used it for about an hour just to be sure. Nothing went wrong, though "Nih's Shadow Priest v2" behavior did seem a bit confused a lot of the times (could be outdated  :Stick Out Tongue:  shhh teehee).. Can I say for sure it's detectable? (No).. After all blizzard is starting to crack down on bots. Just be sure to use at your own risk for 4.3. I haven't had any problems but doesn't mean my luck will last.

----------


## Novalok

Whats awesome about this bot is it Open Source, which means, ill still be using it for patches to come  :Big Grin: , Just gotta update offsets and really thats not too hard

----------


## Skeeledon

> Whats awesome about this bot is it Open Source, which means, ill still be using it for patches to come , Just gotta update offsets and really thats not too hard


send me a message how or something please?  :Big Grin:  or maybe i could just leech of u  :Big Grin:

----------


## zim804

> Whats awesome about this bot is it Open Source, which means, ill still be using it for patches to come , Just gotta update offsets and really thats not too hard


Could you please post a link to the source? Pretty Please?

----------


## Skeeledon

or anyone for a fact. could anyone write a tutorial on how to update lazybot yourself?

----------


## Retridin

anyone got a viable retri pala behavior?

----------


## nick_533

*Due to legal complications LazyBot is currently not accessible. 


*

----------


## zeiji

> *Due to legal complications LazyBot is currently not accessible.*


Thankyou for quoting whats already been established. What we need is a "whats next" post. Considering Pirox has already settled and is will no longer be active, I think I may be headed to honorbuddy. Although I would love if lazybot got back up, or if arthura posts any information on whats going on.

----------


## phantom325

> Thankyou for quoting whats already been established. What we need is a "whats next" post. Considering Pirox has already settled and is will no longer be active, I think I may be headed to honorbuddy. Although I would love if lazybot got back up, or if arthura posts any information on whats going on.


Do you really think it is smart to go to Honorbuddy when they are currently being sued by Blizzard?

----------


## shrine399

> Do you really think it is smart to go to Honorbuddy when they are currently being sued by Blizzard?


Do you really think that's a reason not to use it, when the company is based in Germany and it takes years for a lawsuit like that to go through the German system. They stopped selling lifetime subs for that reason but are still selling year-long because thats now long you should expect it to last. At the least. Do some research bruh

----------


## dbalauca

Just freaking use the old profiles they still work. A bit buggy but they do the trick.


Also, I encourage you to post here all the profiles you already saved from their forums. It's an easy way to re-gather some of the best profiles and keep lazybot alive for a bit longer.

----------


## zim804

I just wish people would stop being douches and post the source. It's open source for a reason guys..

----------


## welshdom

dunno if this is what you mean

Browse | Source/SVN | Assembla

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

on a side note is the bot detectable now?

----------


## dude2099

> on a side note is the bot detectable now?


well taking into consideration it is a passive bot unless you have the injections on there is no way to tell, please correct me if I'm wrong

----------


## goldio

> well taking into consideration it is a passive bot unless you have the injections on there is no way to tell, please correct me if I'm wrong


Right  :Smile: 
It should work until Blizz change the offsets.

----------


## cms1313

unfortunately not. every time you start the bot it checks the key with pirox' servers, and as of 25th january there wont probably be any pirox servers left i.e no bot

we can only hope that he releases the source

----------


## king_panther13

> unfortunately not. every time you start the bot it checks the key with pirox' servers, and as of 25th january there wont probably be any pirox servers left i.e no bot
> 
> we can only hope that he releases the source


Just want to let you know that you're not posting in a thread about Pirox - this is LazyBot.

----------


## nightraider92

lazybot seems to no longer be working

----------


## phantom325

> lazybot seems to no longer be working


Why don't you read the past few pages, or go to their website, and find out why it's not working?
Here, I'll throw you a bone.
Lazybot is currently getting bent over by Blizzard's lawyers.

----------


## dude2099

> lazybot seems to no longer be working


Ummm Im unsure why you are posting this? Im using it right now as I type this post. Please do not post if you aren't going to provide a reason why it is not working.

----------


## rah350z

Site has been down for a while. Is there an alternative download site?

----------


## loucfer

> lazybot seems to no longer be working


 To you. It works like always (fine) to me.

----------


## dude2099

> Site has been down for a while. Is there an alternative download site?


Check post #1105 for a users install of lazybot + profiles/behaviours

----------


## zim804

> dunno if this is what you mean
> 
> Browse | Source/SVN | Assembla
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> on a side note is the bot detectable now?


Thank you so much. I will be +repping you

----------


## Erlarkar

Perhaps Arutha simply abandoned the project, I'd do it too with the community we had there. Anyway he made it open source so perhaps someone can pick up the project where he left it.

----------


## drevenge2011

hopefully he just starts it under a new name or someone else does take it over, it was cheap as to pay for but im still abit pissed about paying for it to find 3 months later he is bending to blizzard.

----------


## dude2099

> hopefully he just starts it under a new name or someone else does take it over, it was cheap as to pay for but im still abit pissed about paying for it to find 3 months later he is bending to blizzard.


Why are you pissed? All features are available and still available, once it was made open source there was no longer a free or paid version, they both became one in the same. Just hope blizzard don't update any time soon and you will have had your monies worth and more imo.

----------


## shrine399

i used the svn to get the files, but where is the bot itself in the folder , i cant find any .exe

----------


## stolarzz

> i used the svn to get the files, but where is the bot itself in the folder , i cant find any .exe


Lol it's source, there won't be any exe until you compile it ;p

----------


## shrine399

how do i compile it?

took me a while but i think i figured out how to compile it and am running the wizard right now

----------


## phantom325

Here's DL link from a couple of pages back, credits go to Zim804, not me, so rep him.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## pahbi

Has anyone heard from Arutha? I hope he's doing ok despite having to deal with Blizz's lawyers.

- J

----------


## ahlmo

Is the source, updated for 4.3? or still remain in a previous patch?

----------


## drevenge2011

works fine for 4.3

----------


## elitec0der

I see Lazybots server is down? Have the guy coded the offsets into the core istead of having the offsets on a Database?

----------


## drevenge2011

read post above yours where i state it all works fine

compliler has done a damn good job in a short time with thanks to arutha for giving up the open source

----------


## wowdude12345

Can anyone tell me how to use the archaeology bot for it, i have the profiles but I dont know how to get it to work when i try to load it to the flying engine.

----------


## hellian46

Can't download get this when I open link Not Found

The requested URL /download was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------


## LoveOne

As for now the bot doesn't work anymore. /sad

----------


## Teryaki

Mine works just fine. Used it 10 minutes ago. I downloaded when the site was still up before the lawsuit.

----------


## xChazx

Hey guys, I have the working version of LazyBot/LazyEvo for *Patch 4.3*

Download Links:

LazyEvo.zip
*
And if you require profiles check this site out:*

Profiles

*All of the profiles given work with LazyEvo, and you do not need an account to download them.
*
I will gladly scan the file for virus's/keylogger's etc but I forgot the site, anyway it's 100% legit.

----------


## zim804

> Hey guys, I have the working version of LazyBot/LazyEvo for *Patch 4.3*
> 
> Download Links:
> 
> LazyEvo.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the link in previous posts works with 4.3 and you dont seem very legit. thanks though

----------


## PaLinka

Hello

Just wondering if anyone else getting this error when trying to compile it:




> 'DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemPanel' does not contain a definition for 'LicenseKey' and no extension method 'LicenseKey' accepting a first argument of type 'DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemPanel' could be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)

----------


## ZincFling

i've just acessed their svn and tried to download the source code trough tortoise but it asks for authentication? =/ where do i find this info?

----------


## goldio

Hi,
is there a chance to get the offsets of someone who knows to discover it when it changed? I don´t know how to get it... Or is here a guide to do it on my own?
Thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS  :Smile:

----------


## raponroids

> Hello
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else getting this error when trying to compile it:


I am not getting that error. But I am getting, "The referenced component 'DevComponents.Instrumentation' could not be found."

I do not see where to re add the reference. Any help?

----------


## goldio

> I am not getting that error. But I am getting, "The referenced component 'DevComponents.Instrumentation' could not be found."
> 
> I do not see where to re add the reference. Any help?


I got this error 2 but I delete the reference - I thin u don´t need it. I didn´t found anything about DevComponents.Instrumentation in internet. It works also without it.

----------


## elitec0der

Anyone who can upload the working Source code? I would like to compile it by myself, but I get some very strange errors, when I try with this one, One of the are the DevComponents, the another devcomponents. I would be happy if anyone had the corrected source. Ty

----------


## demon1ak

> Anyone who can upload the working Source code? I would like to compile it by myself, but I get some very strange errors, when I try with this one, One of the are the DevComponents, the another devcomponents. I would be happy if anyone had the corrected source. Ty


Download the compiled program(exe etc.) that has been mentioned in the previous pages, and copy the DevComponents.ddl into the lazy lib directory in your source directory , that should solve the reference issue.

----------


## Ayrra

just wanted to thank Arutha for the great job he's done and let him know i'm keeping my fingers crossed with the blizzs lawyers. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Zaphry

> just wanted to thank Arutha for the great job he's done and let him know i'm keeping my fingers crossed with the blizzs lawyers.


So hes been sued? oO
Bleh.. just when I was about to try this out -.-

----------


## Morse

I hate to ask, but is there like an idiot's guide to compiling code somewhere? I managed to muddle through so far, got the correct version of Visual, got it to stop throwing errors by inserting the .dll from the compiled version, but now I don't know what the next step is. It says "Build compiled", but the code remains the same, and there's nowhere on my system that the code is actually compiled to.

This is why I generally leave code writing/compiling to the smart people  :Frown:

----------


## dude2099

Why are people trying to compile it, when the original exe is available for download from megaupload a couple of pages back. Come on people I know this thread is long but at least read the last couple of pages.

----------


## Morse

No need to get snappy :/ I read the last couple of pages, and was hoping to compare the current source to the uploaded version for the sake of curiosity.

Sorry for wasting anyone's time.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

it says that the server is currently down when i try to get to the page with download :S What's up? :S

----------


## pkstormx

I Really need the Uldum whiptail flyroute!!!

also a combat rogue profile!!!

if anyone can give me the link to these i will love you forever!!!!!

----------


## jumperu

SUb rogue behavior works best for leveling, if ur using for fly gathering delete the rules under "rest" tab with the poisons and shit..

njoy

----------


## pkstormx

> SUb rogue behavior works best for leveling, if ur using for fly gathering delete the rules under "rest" tab with the poisons and shit..
> 
> njoy


it says its a invalid attachment...

can you upload it to megaupload or something?

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Is this bot going down or what?. I can't download it. Can someone please make a Megauplaod download or something?

----------


## jumperu

> it says its a invalid attachment...
> 
> can you upload it to megaupload or something?


use another internet browser.

----------


## mckemo

i dont know where the problem is.. i am using this bot since release. simply open wyupdate and it updates itself so you can have fun with 4.3

----------


## zim804

I guess most people can't read.

Lazybot has been shut down by blizz. I have posted a link to the current up to date that will work with live servers.
Please stop asking for a link or what is going on.
Someone else has posted a link to the source which I will attempt to keep up to date if I can with my limited knowledge of the coding. When wows offsets get updated the current version will not work. Please check people's download links before you run them in the future.

If this is against the rules here just let me know. I'm just tired of all the redundant posts.

----------


## b00tch

If the assembla website source is not being updated, someone repost the source to another online repo? Just a thought.

----------


## iceF

my bot do not attack any enemie; someone can give a clue where to start to fix it?

----------


## superprokop

Is the site currently down, Arutha? Would love to give this a whirl since robot is out of commission now.

----------


## dookieface

anyone have a skinning profile from 450-525
thanks

----------


## ZincFling

i really need to get a feral druid combat class working, anyone has one, or could point me in the right direction to make one?

----------


## Kikalos

Now, that Blizzard has shutted down Lazybot, what we are gonna do?? Is it there outside another bot so great as lazybot and free? Are we gonna have updates of Lazybot by other people??
Thanks!

----------


## lososenok

Lazybot for 4.3 wow download
Virus scan - here

----------


## Blediator16

Nice try. Dont download this crap  :Wink:

----------


## zim804

> Lazybot for 4.3 wow download
> Virus scan - here


sigh

filler

----------


## Johnnydk

For those who have not checked yet, he first post was edited yesterday by Arutha, but he didn't give us any explanations/details, sadly.

----------


## dude2099

> i really need to get a feral druid combat class working, anyone has one, or could point me in the right direction to make one?


MEGAUPLOAD - Prentiss Druid v2

This was from the lazy bot forums its pretty good.
Hmm can't figure out to how remove my attached file says it still pending approval. Any confirmed megaupload link working.

----------


## ZincFling

> Attachment 5590
> 
> This was from the lazy bot forums its pretty good.


thanks for the response, but when i try to download that i get an error:

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

I'm using Chrome but tried with firefox too and same error.

----------


## dbalauca

> Lazybot for 4.3 wow download
> Virus scan - here



SO, after all, this is good , or virus ?

----------


## zim804

> thanks for the response, but when i try to download that i get an error:
> 
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> I'm using Chrome but tried with firefox too and same error.


It's not approved yet. any way you would be willing to upload it to megaupload or something? I will plus rep you.  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




> SO, after all, this is good , or virus ?


Honestly i wouldn't trust it. I uploaded it a few pages back if you look. I just uploaded a rar file with the version I'm currently using, which is up to date.

----------


## olivaaa

i wonder why people here recently care about blizzards laws. i don't care about what blizzard wants, i just want my archaelogy bot back. does anyone still have a version of the wow-robot bot?

----------


## QtDemon

I've been using lazybot since the day it got shut down and it's been working fine for me. I bot on a rogue in twilight highlands botting ore and herbs, and i bot a level 72 dk trying to get him to 85 asap to use him for herbing and mining as well. Nothing suspicious yet, however i'm 100% sure that when a new patch or update hits this version will be out the window. Hopefully someone can manually update it. x)

Also, i see a lot of people asking for profiles and behaviors, make sure you check the WoW Bot Maps And Profiles forums.

----------


## elitec0der

Perhaps you don't Care about their laws But we have seen glider who should pay 6 million dollars to blizzard.. Do you now see why they shut it down??

----------


## wewerica

> Thank you so much. I will be +repping you


Hi ppl, Im new here
Does this bot works?

----------


## mckemo

bot is still working. however, can somebody send me the source pls?

----------


## olivaaa

> Perhaps you don't Care about their laws But we have seen glider who should pay 6 million dollars to blizzard.. Do you now see why they shut it down??


it's their fault if they sell the bot and put it on an own website with credits etc instead of using megaupload & co. to stay anonymous and publish the bot for free.

----------


## dbalauca

Same do I. Using LazyBot before it got closed by Blizzard and I still do. It works pretty well. I used the normal version of the bot before Blizzard closed the website. A few days before the shut down, I downloaded the Evolution Version. It has some problems with Veins from caves / under water but otherwise works great. The first version was skiping these veins. The Evolution one gets stuck there. I might haven't configured it properly, dunno.

The main question that bothers me is : is the bot more detectable now ? Any banwave coming or something ? Is it more risky than it used to be ?

----------


## bahobo

Could anyone link me a website for a good bot programm mostley for mining, i dont have paypall but i have a credit card!

----------


## shipseki

so how are people getting user names and password now, i have 3 friends using this and now im trying to setup myself but i get the following message.

Could not get offsets make sure user name and password are correct... but i dont have a user name or password.

----------


## holyshilidin

whats this user/pass crap u guys keep talking about??? I downloaded this bot before it was done and its never asked me for one so what are u guys talking about? also i have been using it since site has gone down it still works made 20k in 2 days with it mining

----------


## aeonz

> whats this user/pass crap u guys keep talking about??? I downloaded this bot before it was done and its never asked me for one so what are u guys talking about? also i have been using it since site has gone down it still works made 20k in 2 days with it mining


Technically Registering on Lazybot "was" your User and Password if you think about it.

----------


## Inkarnate

Heya, first of all, excellent program.

Just wondering how to stop it from seeing "Too many units at this node" in Twilight Highlands along the Blood Gulch section when the units are actually corpses?

----------


## wewerica

http://www.mmolazy.com/forum/forum.php

Is this the same LazyBot that use to be before?

----------


## Pentacore

any progress?

----------


## jeremie_bs

The source is public if anybody need profiles|behaviors|Custom classes pm me I got a few been member since 3.3.5 patch

----------


## jamzzz

Anyone got Lazybot for 4.0.6a?

----------


## dude2099

> so how are people getting user names and password now, i have 3 friends using this and now im trying to setup myself but i get the following message.
> 
> Could not get offsets make sure user name and password are correct... but i dont have a user name or password.


You dont have the newest version, have a look a few pages back to download the latest version, before it became open source it required you to have a username and password.




> Heya, first of all, excellent program.
> 
> Just wondering how to stop it from seeing "Too many units at this node" in Twilight Highlands along the Blood Gulch section when the units are actually corpses?


Go into the engine settings, then under combat/Anti detection you can change this setting.




> WoW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering -- MMOLAZY
> 
> Is this the same LazyBot that use to be before?


No

----------


## reptorelf

last post is good

----------


## JeremyHurley2014

It flys around but it doesnt mine the nodes how do I fix that?

----------


## phantom325

Go to Engine settings, and make sure the box next to "Mine" is checked. Same thing with "Herb" if you want to herb.

----------


## TechzR

Nevermind found it. About 4 pages back.  :Smile:

----------


## phantom325

Here's the Download link again for anyone who might need it:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0OB83R88

----------


## botter9000

How can I attach a character to LB now? It just says Not Ingame in the window now, how can I manually do it?

----------


## lacey639

Is this mail not working for anybody else, my character fly's to the mailbox clicks on it and then "Could not find mail frame" i've not tried to repair yet

----------


## phantom325

Question if anyone knows.

My buddy just started using this, and it's working fine, but after he mines something, the bot spends about 12 seconds trying to attack with no mobs nearby. He's using the same exact settings I'm using, and mine doesn't do that.

----------


## MrHanky

A lazy question, is there any arichive/forum with the user profile?
The official site is down right?

----------


## phantom325

> A lazy question, is there any arichive/forum with the user profile?
> The official site is down right?


Scroll up, I provided a Download link.

----------


## MrHanky

> Scroll up, I provided a Download link.


Ye for the bot, but now i need profile! ^^

----------


## phantom325

> Ye for the bot, but now i need profile! ^^


Everything you need to run the bot is in there. (Profiles, Behaviors, and all the files)

----------


## mckemo

simply make a new profile. its 5 mins of work. otherwise give me 5 dollar via paypal and i am going to do this for you. of course i will donate to this forum with this but guys like you are destroying a community

----------


## phantom325

> simply make a new profile. its 5 mins of work. otherwise give me 5 dollar via paypal and i am going to do this for you. of course i will donate to this forum with this but guys like you are destroying a community


I'm sorry, but guys like you are "destroying" the community. I've seen 3 of your posts within the last 5 minutes, and 2 of them have been off-topic, rude responses. If you don't have something constructive to post, don't post anything at all.

And a "good" profile takes a lot more than 5 minutes. A 5 minute profile will only run for ~30 minutes before getting stuck. (Farming profiles that is, maybe not Grinding ones)

----------


## byterj

This bot is very good. Since the source is open, it ll be updated to the next patch?

----------


## phantom325

> This bot is very good. Since the source is open, it ll be updated to the next patch?


Only if someone wants to take it up as a project, since Arutha is no longer doing it.

----------


## givemhell

its one of the best free bots ive used next to zolofighter. it would be sad if someone didnt take advantage of the opportunity to recode it

----------


## deathwolfx

im sure someone will pick it up  :Smile:

----------


## saidus

Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 




Everytime i start it that pops up

----------


## dehugin

can someone please repost link for lazybot, megaupload has been shut down due to s.o.p.a.'s stupid shit.

----------


## InfinZ

Disregard

Filler

----------


## Nell

> can someone please repost link for lazybot, megaupload has been shut down due to s.o.p.a.'s stupid shit.


That actually isn't why. If they had been intelligent enough to use servers outside of the U.S. and not rent from a Virginia based server company, they wouldn't have had the U.S. government pushing so hard against them.

Edit: SOPA had nothing to do with it, the government was already railing against them because of the push from Hollywood lobbiests

----------


## wowdude12345

Will this bot be working/detectable when January 25th hits?

----------


## Drewn

Hey guys, Megaupload is down and I would love if someone could upload the bot to like Rapidshare or something. It would make my day  :Smile: 

Thanks alot guys

----------


## czullo1

every mmo copy and paste World of Warcraft. Only Titans from Blizzard can do some major changes in MMO

----------


## phantom325

> Hey guys, Megaupload is down and I would love if someone could upload the bot to like Rapidshare or something. It would make my day 
> 
> Thanks alot guys


I'll re-upload to Rapidshare
EDIT: https://rapidshare.com/files/649926276/LazyEvo.rar

----------


## porphyria

cheers for the RS link  :Smile:

----------


## dehugin

ty for reposting link

Could someone also post link for lazybot for 3.3.5a too plz. that is the one i'm looking for but can't find a trusted source. thanks in advance.


also can we get the first post updated with both links?

----------


## phantom325

> I'll re-upload to Rapidshare
> EDIT: https://rapidshare.com/files/649926276/LazyEvo.rar


Quoted so it stays on current page.

----------


## ace99ro

is anyone capable of updating the offsets when 4.3.2 goes live ? from what i've heard its not very hard

----------


## jumperu

> ty for reposting link
> 
> Could someone also post link for lazybot for 3.3.5a too plz. that is the one i'm looking for but can't find a trusted source. thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> also can we get the first post updated with both links?


mail me [email protected] , i still have that version archived somewhere

----------


## jumperu

> Question if anyone knows.
> 
> My buddy just started using this, and it's working fine, but after he mines something, the bot spends about 12 seconds trying to attack with no mobs nearby. He's using the same exact settings I'm using, and mine doesn't do that.


Best way to see what's happening is to tick log debug and watch chat. My guess is that the behaviour has something put in "rest" section, so after he dismount&gathers he executes those commands.

----------


## phantom325

> Best way to see what's happening is to tick log debug and watch chat. My guess is that the behaviour has something put in "rest" section, so after he dismount&gathers he executes those commands.


He tried multiple behaviors, same issue. However, he fixed it somehow. I don't care as long as it works. +rep for helping though.

----------


## YellowCake

Got hit early in the morning,left it over night and got 72h suspension.Was using without "hook mouse" and background mode.

----------


## phantom325

> Got hit early in the morning,left it over night and got 72h suspension.Was using without "hook mouse" and background mode.


I also received a Permanent Account Closure. I put in a ticket to Blizzard, and they unbanned me, however they quoted certain sections of the ToU to me, particularly the section on modifying the game, or "botting".
So, for anyone who reads this, LAY LOW FOR A FEW DAYS is my advice.

----------


## mckemo

> Got hit early in the morning,left it over night and got 72h suspension.Was using without "hook mouse" and background mode.


did you use anything else? sn0wball e.g?
i got the sourcecode and i am going to update lazybot with 4.3.2 so you gotta wait until it is live.

----------


## YellowCake

Started using LazyEvo about seven days ago and was doing Uldum each day for 8h-10h.I also used Evermorph and nothing else.
Then i left it at friends over night and when he woke up early morning he told me someone whispered him "hi" and got banned.
The other friend told me he is using it over night and did not get banned that day,and told me hes using it 20h per day.(he is on other server)
Strangly Uldum was empty that morning on my server.
I was using public Uldum profile.

I suggest each start making their own private profiles,can be easy made with Gatherer(someone from your guild transferes the nodes to your gatherer if you dont have it yourself)+Routes addons.Also if you want vendors/mails to work good put 4 paths to town to look it like cross and interconnect with 4 flying path waypoints,dont make full runs around map concentrate and hit small density zones,leave some space between waypoints(you are on waypoint 1 when u see node at nearby waypoint2 and it goes to way2 picks nod and continus from that waypoint onwards), and dont make it zig zag.

----------


## Racso97

Since all download links dont work, can someone post a new one?

----------


## phantom325

> Since all download links dont work, can someone post a new one?


My link,
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|70...862B389DD4|0|0
still works.

----------


## Racso97

Perhaps im stupid but i dont see any download link anywhere.

----------


## phantom325

> Perhaps im stupid but i dont see any download link anywhere.


When you click the link, there is a big green button in the bottom middle of the screen that says DOWNLOAD, click it. (You may have to wait since you are a Free user)

----------


## Racso97

Thanks +rep :Smile:

----------


## lecosr

> My link,
> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|70...862B389DD4|0|0
> still works.


This link is not working with me. The radar can't detect the nodes. they are shown as objects. can sameone help me ??

----------


## goldio

> did you use anything else? sn0wball e.g?
> i got the sourcecode and i am going to update lazybot with 4.3.2 so you gotta wait until it is live.


mckemo, could u tell us which offsets changed - so we could update the source ourself?
I don´t know exactly how to find the changed offsets...

----------


## Multitask

> mckemo, could u tell us which offsets changed - so we could update the source ourself?
> I don´t know exactly how to find the changed offsets...


there is usually a dump thread in the mem section with offsets for each patch. check there

----------


## dude2099

Lets hope after patch day, that all these people that think they know C# actually do :-D

----------


## goldio

> there is usually a dump thread in the mem section with offsets for each patch. check there


Thanks Multitask  :Smile: 




> Lets hope after patch day, that all these people that think they know C# actually do :-D


Hehe, me 2....  :Big Grin:

----------


## sacuro

why does my lazybot always disconet and say Ooh no disconected after like 10 mins of farming . how can i fix it up . thx

----------


## LegacyAX

> why does my lazybot always disconet and say Ooh no disconected after like 10 mins of farming . how can i fix it up . thx


I lol ... but then like rly?

----------


## pepe2c

patch is live =(

----------


## YouDontGnome

new patch is live now  :Frown:  4.3.2, hope someone can update the bot

----------


## nemoleav

To bad author stopped this project. Was the only bot I was using and loved it & made me tons of golds.
Lazybot<3

----------


## marioaom

please update this  :Big Grin:

----------


## reptorelf

Guys is anyone who knows to set the offsets in order to work with the new patch 4.3.2 or is the end of lazy ? Please if someone knows teach us !  :Smile:  thx

----------


## pepe2c

THE author release the code some time ago it just need some1 with some knowledgeof C# to update the offsets

----------


## reptorelf

That sounds nice but lets see if is a kind guy who will do this for all of us  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuyu

I really hope someone is kind enough to put some effort into updating it  :Smile:

----------


## MDLefevere

Let's hope someone will pick this up.

OR

Someone already working on it ??  :Smile:

----------


## Jonzh

Will it come a update for 4.3.2 ?

----------


## Racso97

Yeah, i hope also :Smile:

----------


## xhavokxx

Aight i have lazybot open in VB2005 and i have the offsets i need to apply, i just dont know how to find them and edit them!!!!!

----------


## jumperu

same here  :Smile: , tried changing some here and there but wont work..

----------


## lalko

Yeah, have same problem actually, we need some SMART guy here  :Smile:

----------


## jagf

can you link me the offsets? i will give it a whirl.

----------


## lalko

there is a thread with new offsets

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW][4.3.2.15211] Info Dump Thread)

----------


## iliekcoffee

Here is a link to a thread with the offsets
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW][4.3.2.15211] Info Dump Thread)

jinx, knock on wood

----------


## lalko

iliekcoffee, looks like we post at the same time :P

btw if someone really make good job for all of us, I send to him code of GAMECARD 30 days (EU) ! not kidding, I am not playing on EU so, I don't care about that card  :Smile:

----------


## TommyT

> iliekcoffee, looks like we post at the same time :P
> 
> btw if someone really make good job for all of us, I send to him code of GAMECARD 30 days (EU) ! not kidding, I am not playing on EU so, I don't care about that card


Nobody needs a code bought from blizzard store that will get removed from your acc in a couple hours thx

----------


## lazyang

ufff okay, i <3 lazybot, used it for more than a year, would send a gamecard too if somebody explains how to manage the offsets :/ ...there is no other bot who is easy to handle and safe like, if you use pass mode 
sry, my engl needs sure a bit more exp ;D

----------


## lazyang

> Nobody needs a code bought from blizzard store that will get removed from your acc in a couple hours thx


oh pls dont be so untrusting, i donated and would sure pay, course this shity 18-20 € is it worth, ah ok he writes one, i offer two...but the lovelyest think would be somebody picks it up and has his server/s in germ or a secret f****place in the world where bl**z can't do anything

----------


## mckemo

updated it already, i am just checking with an stupidtoon for banhammer incoming. if not, will release it in 2 days.

----------


## QtDemon

> updated it already, i am just checking with an stupidtoon for banhammer incoming. if not, will release it in 2 days.


Thanks in advance. <3

/sits patiently.

----------


## Jonzh

What are you talking about? Have you updated it? how?

----------


## Grimlockk

thats awesome! mckemo you are the best

----------


## mckemo

> What are you talking about? Have you updated it? how?


by having brain.exe activated and having the needed skills.
its running now 4 hours and still no ban.. hope it will work it out  :Big Grin:  *crossedFingers*

----------


## opiates

> by having brain.exe activated and having the needed skills.
> its running now 4 hours and still no ban.. hope it will work it out  *crossedFingers*


Haha, thanks man much appreciated!!

----------


## morpheus

What about a plugin for stop if teleport? Its the biggest issue of the bot, got 2 accounts banned by now because of being teleported

----------


## Kayotic

sure hope it works i miss my Lazynees already

----------


## mckemo

> What about a plugin for stop if teleport? Its the biggest issue of the bot, got 2 accounts banned by now because of being teleported


why should you be teleported?
have never seen that any of my accounts got teleported..

----------


## morpheus

Well I got teleported and the bot kept going stuck in a wall and then got temporary ban. When ban expired I logged in and I found my char in some Pyramid or something like that, highly unlikely that the bot went there by itself
The GM's tend to do that to test if you're botting

----------


## mckemo

got a crash and now my IDA is bitching, so i need again some offsets, maybe somebody can help me..
morpheus i will think of it and will see what i can do for you. should be no great problem.

----------


## nertman

found most the offsets there are some still randomly through-out the other files as well. It is official that it's broken it isn't detecting the player is in the game.

Latest WoW Offsets 4.3.2.15211: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW][4.3.2.15211] Info Dump Thread)

SOURCE CODE: Browse | Source/SVN | Assembla (Free SVN Download Program: TortoiseSVN - Downloads)
SOURCE CODE DOWNLOAD: Deposit Files
SCAN: https://www.virustotal.com/file/2fe8...is/1328180837/

*Anyone have a name of a compiler program i could use to compile this and i'll start editing these offsets and see if i could get an up and running copy.* If we can't find anyone to manage this project and take over does anyone have any alternative bots similar?



```
﻿/*
This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha

    LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
    (at your option) any later version.

    LazyBot is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
    GNU General Public License for more details.

    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
    along with LazyBot.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
*/
#region

using System.Reflection;

#endregion

namespace LazyLib.Wow
{
    [Obfuscation(Feature = "renaming", ApplyToMembers = true)]
    public class PublicPointers
    {
        #region Globals enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum Globals
        {
            PlayerName = 0x9BE6B8,
        }

        #endregion

        #region InGame enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum InGame
        {
            InGame = 0xAD7296,
        }

        #endregion
    }

    internal class Pointers
    {
        #region ActionBar enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum ActionBar
        {
            ActionBarFirstSlot = 0xB440E0,
            ActionBarBonus = 0xB44324,
        }

        #endregion

        #region AutoLoot enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum AutoLoot
        {
            Pointer = 0xAD74A0,
            Offset = 0x30,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgUnitCGetCreatureRank enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureRank
        {
            Offset1 = 0x91C,
            Offset2 = 0x1C,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgUnitCGetCreatureType enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureType
        {
            Offset1 = 0x91C,
            Offset2 = 0x14,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera
        {
            CameraPointer = 0xAD7870,
            CameraOffset = 0x80D0,
            CameraX = 0x8,
            CameraY = 0xC,
            CameraZ = 0x10,
            CameraMatrix = 0x14,
        }

        #endregion

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum Quests
        {
            ActiveQuests = 0x274,
            SelectedQuestId = 0xB436F0,
            TitleText = 0xB434D0,
            GossipQuests = 0xB70F08,
            GossipQuestNext = 0x214,
        }

        #region ClickToMove enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum ClickToMove
        {
            Pointer = 0xAD7480,
            Offset = 0x30,
        }

        #endregion

        #region IsFlying enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsFlying
        {
            // Reversed from Lua_IsFlying
            Pointer = 0x100,
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x1000000
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: AutoAttack

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum AutoAttack
        {
            AutoAttackFlag = 0x9E8,
            AutoAttackMask = 0x9EC,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: CastingInfo

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum CastingInfo
        {
            IsCasting = 0xA34,
            ChanneledCasting = 0xA48,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Chat

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Chat : uint
        {
            ChatStart = 0xAD8FD0 + 0x3C,
            OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17C0,
        }

        #endregion

        #region BlueChat
        /// <summary>
        ///   4.2  - Not updated
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Messages
        {
            EventMessage = 0xA98068
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ComboPoints

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ComboPoints
        {
            ComboPoints = 0xAD7361,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Container

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Container
        {
            EquippedBagGUID = 0xB4DC38,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Globals

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Globals
        {
            RedMessage = 0xAD6698,
            MouseOverGUID = 0xAD72A8,
            LootWindow = 0xB45088,
            IsBobbing = 0xD4,
            ArchFacing = 0x1c8,
            ChatboxIsOpen = 0xAC6C58,
            CursorType = 0x93D0E0,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Items

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Items : uint
        {
            Offset = 0x998580,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: KeyBinding

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum KeyBinding
        {
            NumKeyBindings = 0xB33D04,
            First = 0xC8,
            Next = 0xC0,
            Key = 0x14,
            Command = 0x28,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ObjectManager

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ObjectManager
        {
            CurMgrPointer = 0x9BE678,
            CurMgrOffset = 0x463C,
            NextObject = 0x3C, //4.3.0.15005
            FirstObject = 0xC0, //4.3.0.15005
            LocalGUID = 0xC8 //4.3.0.15005
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Reaction

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Reaction : uint
        {
            FactionStartIndex = 0x998FB4,
            FactionPointer = FactionStartIndex + 0xC,
            FactionTotal = FactionStartIndex - 0x4,
            HostileOffset1 = 0x14,
            HostileOffset2 = 0x0C,
            FriendlyOffset1 = 0x10,
            FriendlyOffset2 = 0x0C,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Runes

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Runes
        {
            RunesOffset = 0xB35EB8,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ShapeshiftForm

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ShapeshiftForm
        {
            BaseAddressOffset1 = 0xF8,
            BaseAddressOffset2 = 0x1B7,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: SpellCooldown

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum SpellCooldown : uint
        {
            CooldPown = 0xACD584,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Swimming

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Swimming
        {
            Pointer = 0x100,
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x100000,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitAuras

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitAuras : uint
        {
            AuraCount1 = 0xE90,
            AuraCount2 = 0xC14,
            AuraTable1 = 0xC10,
            AuraTable2 = 0xC18,
            AuraSize = 0x28,
            AuraSpellId = 0x8,
            AuraStack = 0xF,
            TimeLeft = 0x14,
        } ;

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitName

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitName : uint
        {
            ObjectName1 = 0x1CC,
            ObjectName2 = 0xB4,
            UnitName1 = 0x91C,
            UnitName2 = 0x64,
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0x997F48,
            PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x024,
            PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x01c,
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x020
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitSpeed

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitSpeed
        {
            Pointer1 = 0x100,
            Pointer2 = 0x80,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: WowObject

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum WowObject
        {
            X = 0x790,
            Y = X + 0x4,
            Z = X + 0x8,
            RotationOffset = X + 0x10,
            GameObjectX = 0x110,
            GameObjectY = GameObjectX + 0x4,
            GameObjectZ = GameObjectX + 0x8,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Zone

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Zone : uint
        {
            ZoneText = 0xAD7288,
            ZoneID = 0xAD7320,
        }

        #endregion


        #region Nested type: UiFrame

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UiFrame
        {
            ButtonEnabledPointer = 0x200,
            ButtonEnabledMask = 0xF,
            ButtonChecked = 0x238,
            EditBoxText = 0x218,
            FirstFrame = 0xce4,
            FrameBottom = 0x68,
            FrameLeft = 0x6c,
            FrameTop = 0x70,
            FrameRight = 0x74,
            LabelText = 0xEC,
            Name = 0x1C,
            NextFrame = 0xCDC,
            RegionsFirst = 0x170,
            RegionsNext = 0x168,
            FrameBase = 0x9D379C,
            ScrHeight = 0x909A04,
            ScrWidth = 0x909A00,
            Visible = 0x64,
            Visible1 = 0x1A,
            Visible2 = 1,
            CurrentFrameOffset = 0x88,
            CurrentFramePtr = 0x9D379C,
        }

        #endregion
    }
}
```

----------


## mckemo

i can show you that i is detecting that the player is ingame!
i already got some offsets but now my ida crashed so i need some additional which are not in the 4.3.2. thread

b.t.w. you need to get the other files too. i am using visual studio 2010

edit: here is a screenshot

http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=8951104holyshit.png

----------


## trynhyty

Good luck to try to update Lazybot guys, if i could I'll help you, but I haven't got knowledge of C# or programming :/ Thank you all !  :Smile:  (Sorry for my english I'm a poor french  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## mckemo

> Good luck to try to update Lazybot guys, if i could I'll help you, but I haven't got knowledge of C# or programming :/ Thank you all !  (Sorry for my english I'm a poor french  )


maybe you can help me with the offsets and thats it. i have already done some other things and improvements

----------


## nertman

> i can show you that i is detecting that the player is ingame!
> i already got some offsets but now my ida crashed so i need some additional which are not in the 4.3.2. thread
> 
> b.t.w. you need to get the other files too. i am using visual studio 2010
> 
> edit: here is a screenshot
> 
> http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=8951104holyshit.png




Which offsets do you need?

----------


## lalko

So can you just post a link with "ready to work" bot? Maybe your test version? Thanks.


p.s. or maybe we really need to wait few days before results.

----------


## demoniste

@mckemo : What offset do you need ? can you pm your pointer.cs ?

I just update mine with offset found in the dump thread it detect the toon and launch well but freeze when i start the bot or try to access to debug  :Frown: 

I will try to update the offset I found in IDA, but if you have some already no need to do 2times the wheel :P

----------


## mckemo

like i said my IDA ist death atm. bot is detecting mines and flying to it, but not dismounting and gathering. i think there is a problem with getting to the position. a wrong position offset could be it too. please someone check WowObject

internal enum WowObject
{
X = 0x790,
Y = X + 0x4,
Z = X + 0x8,
RotationOffset = X + 0x10,
GameObjectX = 0x110,
GameObjectY = GameObjectX + 0x4,
GameObjectZ = GameObjectX + 0x8,
}

----------


## Metalicat

Just wanted to say well done so far guys, looks like your really making progress here.

----------


## Racso97

Yeah. I really appreciate that something is going on  :Big Grin:

----------


## demoniste

:Cool:  Here it is Lasylib 4.3.2 !  :Cool: 

DOWNLOAD*NOW!

Just remplace the Lazylib.dll by this one and everything should go fine  :Smile: 

I can't recompile well lazybot.exe so when you select your wow process to attach it say "XXXX - Not in game" But just select a random one and after it's laught you will see which toon it control ...

I test it more than one hour by grinding and gathering everything works well but keep it mind that lazyevo got few bans last weeks so use it at your own risks  :Wink: 

Have fun. :Cool:

----------


## harleqin

So no new bans the last week?

----------


## zainan

On behalf of everyone who saw a DL link, grabbed it, then took off, I want to say thank you. I know how to do MINOR programming in Java and DHTML but nothing as complex as C++. It amazes me how quick everyone got on this to get it back up and running for the rest of us. THANK YOU!

----------


## mitza1

i used lazy last week 15 hr every day and i didnt get ban....of course its not to late for a ban  :Big Grin:  i still think that this is the safest bot and it will be! thx demoniste

----------


## Kayotic

Thanx a bunch for getting this to work Tested and 100% working

----------


## tionando

resurrection system dont working

----------


## reptorelf

Bot works indeed but ressurect system not working maybe a fix there if possible  :Smile:  ?

----------


## z0yb3r

Lazy4.3.2 with fixed ress bug 
P.s all thanks to "Info Dump Thread" ,demoniste and Arutha532

----------


## univexXx

so the one you just posted to Download z0yb3r is that with the 4.3.2 lazy.llb?

----------


## z0yb3r

> so the one you just posted to Download z0yb3r is that with the 4.3.2 lazy.llb?


 lib ,and compiled lazy from svn

----------


## univexXx

Very nice sir, hat goes off to all of you who did what i could not ^^

----------


## jumperu

getting a strange error, if any1 could help, when i try to load a grinding engine.


"Message: Could not load file or assembly 'QuickGraph, Version=3.3.51106.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=f3fb40175eec2af3' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.New()
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.PathProfile..ctor() in I:\wowbot\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\PathProfile.cs:line 43
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.GrindingEngine.get_ProfileForm() in I:\wowbot\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\GrindingEngine.cs:line 90
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.BtnProfileSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in I:\wowbot\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Main.cs:line 831
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.BaseItem.RaiseClick(eEventSource source)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.BaseItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.BaseItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemContainer.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemControl.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void New()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: "

----------


## lososenokkun

> Lazy4.3.2 with fixed ress bug 
> P.s all thanks to "Info Dump Thread" ,demoniste and Arutha532


WTF !!! lazy-evolution.exe VIRUS !!!!

----------


## jumperu

right click on it and edit, or open in notepad.

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<configuration>
<configSections></configSections>
<startup>

<supportedRuntime version="v2.0.50727" />
</startup>
</configuration> 

dont think its much of an virus.

----------


## z0yb3r

oh , yeah i'm evil haX0r...... , virustotal

----------


## ubilen

> Lazy4.3.2 with fixed ress bug 
> P.s all thanks to "Info Dump Thread" ,demoniste and Arutha532



well, i managed to attach my character but since my char is druid and program only works with paladin and deathknight i assume this is the beta version?

----------


## drupanu

> oh , yeah i'm evil haX0r...... , virustotal


That guy has to be the 1%  :Wink:

----------


## z0yb3r

download Behaviors for druids

----------


## dude2099

> What about a plugin for stop if teleport? Its the biggest issue of the bot, got 2 accounts banned by now because of being teleported


You must be using a terrible terrible profile, because for that to happen multiple players are reporting you. L2 Lazybot, make your own profiles because this will reduce the chance of being reported.

----------


## sacuro

can some1 help send me a link to download the lazybot alreay full uptated that works corectly pleasy im still bad doing stuffs like scripts

----------


## Dronez666

I'm getting aswell that error

----------


## stolarzz

Thanks for ppl who updated the offsets  :Wink:

----------


## JeremyHurley2014

When I go to attach my account it says the code and then not ingame but im in game? Help?

----------


## thomas1980

I have the problem when bags are full my char won`t go to mailbox. anyone else ? And thanx for the good work to update lazybot <3

----------


## jumperu

mailbox support was removed by arutha in the last patch he did cause of blizz changes to how macros work, as far as i remember...

----------


## z0yb3r

jumperu i just forget add QuickGraph.dll in relese version ^^

----------


## thomas1980

hmm but in general setting -> mail i can activate Use Mail and type a name. before 4.3.2 it works fine and i had last updates

----------


## jumperu

yea, that was it. just copy from source folder and works like a charm now. tyvm

sry thomas, got no ideea why mail doesn't work.

----------


## univexXx

yeah i was having the same Problem but so far Flying engine is work perfectly havnt tried the fishing yet but im about to would you mind throwing up a DL for the QuickGraph.dll z0yb3r?

----------


## thomas1980

i just dl the lazylib.dll
is that enough or i have to copy over files from release.rar ?

----------


## jumperu

DOWNLOAD*NOW!

----------


## univexXx

> DOWNLOAD*NOW!



tyvm was a nub thin on my half haha i found it and its working great now have yet to test fishing also anyone know whats up with Diggy the arch bot for lazy?

----------


## mckemo

okay i will update the form now, demons lazylib is working well

----------


## univexXx

The Fishing Engine is work as well looks like its good ^^

----------


## xam777

man you guys are BOSSES Arutha your bot will live forever hahahahaa **** you blizzard.

----------


## demon1ak

Can anyone post the updated lazy evo source or just the affected changes in the classes? And btw good job.

----------


## Ayrra

amazing job guys! thank you soo much for the hard work ! kisses and hugs !

----------


## ubilen

> download Behaviors for druids


i am sorry i dont know how to do that  :Frown:  can you just give the link please

----------


## lazyang

oh.. love you guys! thank you! ..world moves on =)))

what was the quick graph, a plugin? can't find it somewhere in my folder .

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

----------


## lazyang

> i am sorry i dont know how to do that  can you just give the link please


think there was a link some pages before

----------


## Shadowizzle32

Downloaded that release.rar version but when i start program i get
[2:25:18] Please load a profile
[2:25:18] Engine returned false on load
I am warrior, wanted to use for mining, if there is any special profile for warriors to DL?
Any help would be appreciated. :P

----------


## ubilen

> think there was a link some pages before


yes, i had searched it before i post but could't find

----------


## univexXx

> yes, i had searched it before i post but could't find


QuickGraph.dll

there you go ^^

----------


## Shadowizzle32

Hello guys, i've DL'ed everything and shit, but when i do "Twilight Highlands! Elementium and Pyrite" profile, i've watched my character for 10mins it just keeps flying around passing ores all teh time, I wanted to mine with my fury warrior. Since i am really really bad at this shizzle would ask if any1 could make profile for me please? With flying mode/Twilight Highlands! Elementium and Pyrite/behavior>fury warrior.
Thanks in advance. ;p

----------


## chqwe

> Lazy4.3.2 with fixed ress bug 
> P.s all thanks to "Info Dump Thread" ,demoniste and Arutha532


[6:22:07] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[6:22:07] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting

----------


## marioaom

Thanks a lot guys, but im getting an error dunno why...

inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) en I:\wowbot\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:línea 79
en System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
en DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
en DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
en System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
en System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
en DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
en System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
en System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
en System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## phantom325

Okay, normally I'm the one helping other people, but this time i need help. What do I do with the files that y'all have uploaded? (the ones that were uploaded after 4.3.2)

----------


## wackywazup

so probably wouldnt be able to work it with wow 64bit would you guys

----------


## Laerez

can someone post the download for the bot please?

----------


## wackywazup

Please read some of the previous posts they tell you how to update it not hard its on page 85 or 86

----------


## marioaom

i dont know y im not getting any alerts from lazybot, can some1 help me please?

----------


## shawry

Working perfectly, thank you soooo much to all involved.
Super appreciative, very good job.

----------


## pepe2c

Thx every1 that help and thx Arutha where ever you are

----------


## Inkarnate

So quick guys, cheers for getting it working again. Props to people who worked on it and Arutha.

----------


## deathwolfx

i downloaded and replaced the lazylib and quickgraph but its showing as not ingame even when i click refresh, can anyone help me

----------


## demoniste

Ok as a lot of people have problems to put all the piece of the puzzle together,

Here it is a full release : LazyEvo 4.3.2 Full  :Cool: 

It include my last lasylib4.3.2 (with few little fix for rez and DK) + evolib.exe recompiled ( to correct the "not in game" bug) + many profiles and behaviours that i download from various thread (sorry for not credit but don't remember exactly)

In short version :

1) DOWNLOAD!
2) Unzip the file
3) Click "Start botting"
4) Enjoy !  :Cool: 
5) Give +REP if it helps  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PS : Still keep in mind that the bot is not officially support so it don't update itself (or warn) in case of problems.
PS2: Thanks you so much Arutha to have released the code as open source, It help to learn so many things  :Wink:

----------


## lovewap

> Ok as a lot of people have problems to put all the piece of the puzzle together,
> 
> Here it is a full release : LazyEvo 4.3.2 Full 
> 
> It include my last lasylib4.3.2 (with few little fix for rez and DK) + evolib.exe recompiled ( to correct the "not in game" bug) + many profiles and behaviours that i download from various thread (sorry for not credit but don't remember exactly)
> 
> In short version :
> 
> 1) DOWNLOAD!
> ...



Thank you very much, could u please support your Descriptors.cs and Pointers.cs ,i use it for chinese version.

----------


## Apx

Bot is working. But it cant sell items from bags when it full. He is going to vendor, opening bags and moving mouse over all items. He just need pushing RightClick when he doing this, but he didnt, so cant sell.
Sry for my English.

----------


## demoniste

Here is my updated Pointer.cs if somebody find some wrong offset please PM or post them here ...
( Descriptors.cs don't have any change from previous version )


```
﻿/*
This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha

    LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
    (at your option) any later version.

    LazyBot is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
    GNU General Public License for more details.

    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
    along with LazyBot.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
*/
#region

using System.Reflection;

#endregion

namespace LazyLib.Wow
{
    [Obfuscation(Feature = "renaming", ApplyToMembers = true)]
    public class PublicPointers
    {
        #region Globals enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum Globals
        {
            PlayerName = 0x9BD070,//   4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region InGame enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum InGame
        {
            InGame = 0xAD5C76,//   4.3.2
        }

        #endregion
    }

    internal class Pointers
    {
        #region ActionBar enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum ActionBar
        {
            ActionBarFirstSlot = 0xB42AC8, //   4.3.2
            ActionBarBonus = 0xB42D0C, // 4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region AutoLoot enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum AutoLoot
        {
            Pointer = 0xAD5E8C,//   4.3.2
            Offset = 0x30,// not sure updated
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgUnitCGetCreatureRank enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureRank
        {
            Offset1 = 0x91C, 
            Offset2 = 0x1C,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgUnitCGetCreatureType enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureType
        {
            Offset1 = 0x91C,
            Offset2 = 0x14,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera
        {
            CameraPointer = 0xAD6258, // 4.3.2
            CameraOffset = 0x80D0,
            CameraX = 0x8,
            CameraY = 0xC,
            CameraZ = 0x10,
            CameraMatrix = 0x14,
        }

        #endregion

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum Quests
        {
            ActiveQuests = 0x274,
            SelectedQuestId = 0xB436F0,
            TitleText = 0xB434D0,
            GossipQuests = 0xB70F08,
            GossipQuestNext = 0x214,
        }

        #region ClickToMove enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum ClickToMove
        {
            Pointer = 0xAD5E6C,// 4.3.2
            Offset = 0x30,
        }

        #endregion

        #region IsFlying enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsFlying
        {
            // Reversed from Lua_IsFlying
            Pointer = 0x100,
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x1000000
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: AutoAttack

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum AutoAttack
        {
            AutoAttackFlag = 0x9E8,
            AutoAttackMask = 0x9EC,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: CastingInfo

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum CastingInfo
        {
            IsCasting = 0xA34,// not update
            ChanneledCasting = 0xA48,// not update
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Chat

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Chat : uint
        {
            ChatStart = 0xAD79B8 + 0x3C,//   4.3.2
            OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17C0,
        }

        #endregion

        #region BlueChat
        /// <summary>
        ///   4.2  - Not updated
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Messages
        {
            EventMessage = 0xA98068//   not update
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ComboPoints

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ComboPoints
        {
            ComboPoints = 0xAD5D41,//   4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Container

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Container
        {
            EquippedBagGUID = 0xB4C620,//   4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Globals

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Globals
        {
            RedMessage = 0xAD5078,// 4.3.2
            MouseOverGUID = 0xAD5C88,// 4.3.2
            LootWindow = 0xB43A70, // 4.3.2
            IsBobbing = 0xD4,
            ArchFacing = 0x1c8,
            ChatboxIsOpen = 0xAC5628,// 4.3.2
            CursorType = 0x93BAA0, // 4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Items

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Items : uint
        {
            Offset = 0x996F38, //4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: KeyBinding

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum KeyBinding
        {
            NumKeyBindings = 0xB326EC,//  4.3.2
            First = 0xC8,// not sure update
            Next = 0xC0,// not sure update
            Key = 0x14,// not sure update
            Command = 0x28,// not sure update
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ObjectManager

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ObjectManager
        {
            CurMgrPointer = 0x9BD030,// 4.3.2
            CurMgrOffset = 0x463C,
            NextObject = 0x3C, 
            FirstObject = 0xC0, 
            LocalGUID = 0xC8 
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Reaction

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Reaction : uint
        {
            FactionStartIndex = 0x99796C,// 4.3.2
            FactionPointer = FactionStartIndex + 0xC,// 4.3.2
            FactionTotal = FactionStartIndex - 0x4,// 4.3.2
            HostileOffset1 = 0x14,// 4.3.2
            HostileOffset2 = 0x0C,// 4.3.2
            FriendlyOffset1 = 0x10,// 4.3.2
            FriendlyOffset2 = 0x0C,// 4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Runes

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Runes
        {
            RunesOffset = 0xB348A0, //4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ShapeshiftForm

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ShapeshiftForm
        {
            BaseAddressOffset1 = 0xF8,// not update
            BaseAddressOffset2 = 0x1B7,// not update
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: SpellCooldown

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum SpellCooldown : uint
        {
            CooldPown = 0xACBF64,//4.3.2
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Swimming

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Swimming
        {
            Pointer = 0x100,
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x100000,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitAuras

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitAuras : uint
        {
            AuraCount1 = 0xE90,
            AuraCount2 = 0xC14,
            AuraTable1 = 0xC10,
            AuraTable2 = 0xC18,
            AuraSize = 0x28,
            AuraSpellId = 0x8,
            AuraStack = 0xF,
            TimeLeft = 0x14,
        } ;

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitName

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitName : uint
        {
            ObjectName1 = 0x1CC, //not sure update
            ObjectName2 = 0xB4,
            UnitName1 = 0x91C,
            UnitName2 = 0x64,
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0x996900,
            PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x024,
            PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x01c,
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x020
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitSpeed

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitSpeed
        {
            Pointer1 = 0x100,
            Pointer2 = 0x80,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: WowObject

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum WowObject
        {
            X = 0x790, // not update
            Y = X + 0x4,// not update
            Z = X + 0x8,// not update
            RotationOffset = X + 0x10,// not update
            GameObjectX = 0x110,// not update
            GameObjectY = GameObjectX + 0x4,// not update
            GameObjectZ = GameObjectX + 0x8,// not update
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Zone

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Zone : uint
        {
            ZoneText = 0xAD5C68,//.4.3.2
            ZoneID = 0xAD5D00,//.4.3.2
        }

        #endregion


        #region Nested type: UiFrame

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UiFrame
        {
            ButtonEnabledPointer = 0x200,
            ButtonEnabledMask = 0xF,
            ButtonChecked = 0x238,
            EditBoxText = 0x218,
            FirstFrame = 0xce4,
            FrameBottom = 0x68,
            FrameLeft = 0x6c,
            FrameTop = 0x70,
            FrameRight = 0x74,
            LabelText = 0xEC,
            Name = 0x1C,
            NextFrame = 0xCDC,
            RegionsFirst = 0x170,
            RegionsNext = 0x168,
            FrameBase = 0x9D2154,//.4.3.2
            ScrHeight = 0x9083CC,//.4.3.2
            ScrWidth = 0x9083C8,//.4.3.2
            Visible = 0x64,
            Visible1 = 0x1A,
            Visible2 = 1,
            CurrentFrameOffset = 0x88,
            CurrentFramePtr = 0x9D2154,//.4.3.2
        }

        #endregion
    }
}
```

----------


## xhavokxx

Good work mckemo, demoniste and you other blokes who helped out! You managed to update it before i did! well i was trying anyway. :P you should host a website or something now for the traffic thats gunna come through here asking for help!

----------


## demoniste

@Apx : Check if you have correct setting in vendors tab... If it's ok it's maybe just updating the database ( very long sometimes ) click "log debug" near the start/stop button ... if u see some things like "Database: Adding Mote of Earth to Database with id = 22573" in red just wait ^^

----------


## mckemo

compiled new .exe .. just checking for all functions and then i upload it.


/edit 1: Flyingengine confirmed working
edit2: Fishing and Grindengine works.. congratulation guys, we made it..
just testing the relogger
i will start a new thread to make it more visible.

compiled new .exe .. just checking for all functions and then i upload it.


/edit 1: Flyingengine confirmed working
edit2: Fishing and Grindengine works.. congratulation guys, we made it..
just testing the relogger
i will start a new thread to make it more visible.

/edit3: Bot says:
[10:04:47] Bot stopped
[10:04:50] [Engine] Periodic logout as 1 minutes have passed
[10:04:53] Not ingame
[10:06:16] Attached
[10:06:17] Relogging worked  :Smile:

----------


## SalomeT

It seems my Lazy Bot is working again :Smile: 

Thank you for updating it.

----------


## Apx

demoniste, Checked settings in vendor tab, got all mark (To town on full bas, Repair, sell poor, sell common, sell uncommon). Then i did Log Debug.


```
[13:20:29] [ECompiler] Loaded: Diggy
[13:20:29] [ECompiler] Loaded: LFishingEngine
[13:20:29] Visit www.mmo-lazybot.com for support.
[13:20:29] LazyBot is free and open source software!
[13:20:29] http://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/wiki
[13:20:29] Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9!
[13:20:29] Attached
[13:20:33] [Mapper] We loaded 49442 spells
[13:20:33] Found key: Battle Shout : 1 : 0
[13:20:33] Found key: Heroic Throw : 1 : 9
[13:20:33] Found key: Execute : 1 : 8
[13:20:33] Found key: Thunder Clap : 1 : 6
[13:20:33] Found key: Rend : 1 : 5
[13:20:33] Found key: Victory Rush : 1 : 4
[13:20:33] Found key: Bloodthirst : 1 : 3
[13:20:33] Found key: Charge : 1 : 2
[13:20:33] Found key: Attack : 1 : 1
[13:20:33] Key: Attack : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Attack : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Battle Shout : 1 : 0 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Heroic Throw : 1 : 9 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Execute : 1 : 8 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Thunder Clap : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Rend : 1 : 5 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Bloodthirst : 1 : 3 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Charge : 1 : 2 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Key: Attack : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[13:20:33] Relogger: False
[13:20:33] Engine: Grinding Engine
[13:20:33] Bot started
[13:20:33] [Engine]Initializing
[13:20:33] [Engine]Started bot thread
[13:20:33] State changed: Moving
[13:20:35] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode
[13:20:35] Going to vendor at: Дорин Поющий Клинок
[13:20:35] State changed: Vendor
[13:20:37] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[13:20:38] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[13:20:39] [Vendor]Going to sell items
[13:20:39] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 16
[13:20:42] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 6
[13:20:43] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 6
[13:20:44] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 6
[13:20:45] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 8
[13:20:47] [Vendor]Vendor done
[13:20:47] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode
[13:20:47] Going to vendor at: Дорин Поющий Клинок
[13:20:47] State changed: Moving
[13:20:47] State changed: Vendor
[13:20:47] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[13:20:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[13:20:50] [Vendor]Going to sell items
[13:20:50] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 16
[13:20:53] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 6
[13:20:54] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 6
[13:20:55] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 6
[13:20:56] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 8
[13:20:58] [Vendor]Vendor done
[13:20:58] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode
[13:20:58] Going to vendor at: Дорин Поющий Клинок
[13:20:58] State changed: Moving
[13:20:58] State changed: Vendor
[13:20:58] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[13:20:59] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[13:21:00] Bot stopped
```

Key: U is my InteractWithMouseOver in client setting keys

----------


## ubilen

> QuickGraph.dll
> 
> there you go ^^


thank you ^^

----------


## mckemo

Continue here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2186729 (Lazybot RE-EVOLUTION is ready for takeoff!)

----------


## demoniste

@Apx : I'm not sure bro but I think it's because you use a russian client ... You should try to use an english version or see with lovewap what he modded for it works with chineese client  :Wink:

----------


## mckemo

you need to deactivate the addons for mail otherwise the buttons cannot be found.
please try again with no addons activated.

----------


## Apx

> you need to deactivate the addons for mail otherwise the buttons cannot be found.
> please try again with no addons activated.


All addons is off...




> @Apx : I'm not sure bro but I think it's because you use a russian client ... You should try to use an english version or see with lovewap what he modded for it works with chineese client


Yea, was thinking about this too...
Tried to change language in client settings in Eng, but then when im logging server dropping me with message You are trying to play on a Realm with different language.

----------


## sparki

he guys, 

I tried to look through the posts but its abit tedius going through 90 of them. I am currently trying a profile in uldum for whiptails, my problem is when I go to loot instead of looting the herb it brings up character reputation screen instead, ignores the node and then flys off. 

I realise I am probably being completely retarded in the brain but if anyone could tell me the quick easy solution to this I would be forever in your debt. I am assuming its something to do with the settings or something?

Cheers.

----------


## mckemo

> he guys, 
> 
> I tried to look through the posts but its abit tedius going through 90 of them. I am currently trying a profile in uldum for whiptails, my problem is when I go to loot instead of looting the herb it brings up character reputation screen instead, ignores the node and then flys off. 
> 
> I realise I am probably being completely retarded in the brain but if anyone could tell me the quick easy solution to this I would be forever in your debt. I am assuming its something to do with the settings or something?
> 
> Cheers.



you need to check your keybindings. you need interact with target on U otherwise check the settings tab and enter the new key . you find it in wow in the keyboard settings.

----------


## Apx

> he guys, 
> 
> I tried to look through the posts but its abit tedius going through 90 of them. I am currently trying a profile in uldum for whiptails, my problem is when I go to loot instead of looting the herb it brings up character reputation screen instead, ignores the node and then flys off. 
> 
> I realise I am probably being completely retarded in the brain but if anyone could tell me the quick easy solution to this I would be forever in your debt. I am assuming its something to do with the settings or something?
> 
> Cheers.


Seems ur keys in bot different from keys in client. U need to change ur InteractWithMouseOver key in client settings on "U".

----------


## sparki

Derp ofcourse, sorted it now thankyou for the prompt reply guys!

----------


## ubilen

okay i downloaded the full version and started mining at uldum BUT i have some problems.
1. )After char finishes mining and be ready to go back to destination it suddenly does Bar=3 Key=sth and when it cant find anything since there isnt any skill on that bar, it goes back to bar 1 and switch form to swift flight form. I decided to place swift flight form to all of keys in bar 3 but now my character does swift flight form, deactivates it, and reactivates it, then she goes back to destination.

2.) i have an issue about combats too. i imported the balance druid behaviour but when i'm in combat she goes to bar=2 and does nothing. can someone explain me how can i manage my char to cast wrath or sth else to kill mobs. 

Any help appriciated  :Smile: 

Edit: i checked every single settings and couldnt find anything related to bar 3 or 2

----------


## univexXx

so now that everything is green anyone happen to have an embersilk cloth profile?

----------


## akspike

Need a little help -- replaced the Lazylib file but dont know what folder to replace QuickGraph.dll can someone tell a nub like me who prolly just overlooked the file haha... DOH

----------


## Apx

> Need a little help -- replaced the Lazylib file but dont know what folder to replace QuickGraph.dll can someone tell a nub like me who prolly just overlooked the file haha... DOH


Dont need to replace, just put it in the bot folder.
Or just get full version.



> Ok as a lot of people have problems to put all the piece of the puzzle together,
> 
> Here it is a full release : LazyEvo 4.3.2 Full 
> 
> It include my last lasylib4.3.2 (with few little fix for rez and DK) + evolib.exe recompiled ( to correct the "not in game" bug) + many profiles and behaviours that i download from various thread (sorry for not credit but don't remember exactly)
> 
> In short version :
> 
> 1) DOWNLOAD!
> ...

----------


## akspike

thanks! i got the 1st post version  :Smile:  everyone and anyone who helped you are my hero ! so sick of blizz raping me nice to know im finaly gettin some of my own >>

----------


## akspike

so i got the new one set up the same way i had my old one and when i first opened the profile i was working fine but now it wont mount up - just runs around.. dont know what happend...

----------


## lovewap

> Here is my updated Pointer.cs if somebody find some wrong offset please PM or post them here ...
> ( Descriptors.cs don't have any change from previous version )
> 
> 
> ```
> ﻿/*
> This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha
> 
>     LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
> ...




Great, thx demoniste

----------


## phantom325

Posting Download link with updated files in it. I tested it and it works for me, so this folder should run 4.3.2 no problem. (Credit to z0yb3r for posting the updated files)
Look a few posts down for Download Link

----------


## karlsen

So does anybody know if warden scans for any of the memory reading and writing made by this bot? I'm a bit cautious about using it since the offical development has stopped.

----------


## phantom325

> So does anybody know if warden scans for any of the memory reading and writing made by this bot? I'm a bit cautious about using it since the offical development has stopped.


I've been using it since the updated files were posted, and no bans/warnings yet. So I assume it's fine. Time will tell however.

----------


## karlsen

Plus I would like to remind you phantom325 that the bot you uploaded got some relogin data that you might not want to share

----------


## phantom325

> Plus I would like to remind you phantom325 that the bot you uploaded got some relogin data that you might not want to share


Ok, thanks, will fix. +rep
https://rapidshare.com/files/2440018078/LazyEvo.rar
Okay, for some reason it is still doing it. However, I changed my password so even if people try to log in with the old one, it won't work. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

----------


## mckemo

Please go further here for any help or instructions. Re-Evolution is out and has more fixes.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...y-takeoff.html (Lazybot RE-EVOLUTION is ready for takeoff!)

----------


## mckemo

> Ok, thanks, will fix. +rep
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2440018078/LazyEvo.rar
> Okay, for some reason it is still doing it. However, I changed my password so even if people try to log in with the old one, it won't work. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.



Seems like you haven´t seen the tiny little button called" Clear Data on the left..

----------


## demoniste

125+ download and not +1 rep...

thanks guys ask hyjackers for the next upset...

kthxby l0l

----------


## jumperu

there you go, ty for the great work...

btw, we should really think about a free public lazybot forum  :Smile: )

----------


## TechzR

> 125+ download and not +1 rep...
> 
> thanks guys ask hyjackers for the next upset...
> 
> kthxby l0l


Most people like me don't use this site except for this thread and we have 0 rep to give. But I'm sure a thanks is just as good? <3

----------


## univexXx

btw i seemed to have noticed that lazy re-evo doesn't use the mouse as much as it use to and I'm able to do other things while booting which scares me it almost seems like hook mouse is on but its not checked just wan a make sure that its not write to mem at all ^^ ty for the time

----------


## mckemo

> btw i seemed to have noticed that lazy re-evo doesn't use the mouse as much as it use to and I'm able to do other things while booting which scares me it almost seems like hook mouse is on but its not checked just wan a make sure that its not write to mem at all ^^ ty for the time


there were no changes, so please check again.

----------


## vgk434

thanks for the hard work in getting this running again anyone got a good profile for a spriest, warr,and rogue if possible thanks

----------


## dookieface

you guys rock..thanks for keeping this baby running + rep if i know how too..lol

----------


## Metalicat

Just wanted to (again) say thank you guys for all the hard work, hopefully get myself some rep going to show my appriciation!

----------


## aeonz

Runs great! Almost like it was freshly new lol kidding :P Curious though and I don't know jack about coding or even making bots but is there a way to make it loot faster and go right to the node instead of passing it by like a few feet and doing a 90 degress, like head straight to it? fined that a bit bottish :\ but hey its cool I always watch what i'm doing and have been very safe with this bot so nothing wrong here just sharing some ideas, you do what you can and respect that :Smile:  Also one more thing any chance on speeding up the starting combat? I stand there for like 30 secs doing nothing then i enter in combat. "ANYWAYS".. lol love it and TY for the update looking forward to future updates and then some  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## demoniste

Sorry for have cry for rep yesterday I was little drunk  :Stick Out Tongue:  But it just take 30 sec to click the little Attachment 6029 on bottom left of a post ( and any one can do it even new comers can give 1 rep to each post ) and it's very nice because it show your work is appreciated  :Wink: 

@aeonz : Looting working nice for me. Have you tried different profile and different toons? About the combat start, it's a problem with youe behaviour ... you should check the combat setting : pull distance or the spell used to pull ( what class do you use ? )

----------


## univexXx

double posted :P

----------


## univexXx

no on the Embersilk cloth Grinding profile o.0 lol if no one has one ill see if i can make one and throw it up here for others also does anyone know whats up with Diggy 0.3.6 arch engine for lazybot? it stopped working a lil bit ago would love to have it back

----------


## phantom325

> Sorry for have cry for rep yesterday I was little drunk  But it just take 30 sec to click the little Attachment 6029 on bottom left of a post ( and any one can do it even new comers can give 1 rep to each post ) and it's very nice because it show your work is appreciated 
> 
> @aeonz : Looting working nice for me. Have you tried different profile and different toons? About the combat start, it's a problem with youe behaviour ... you should check the combat setting : pull distance or the spell used to pull ( what class do you use ? )


10 rep isn't bad for doing something like this. I've seen people put out solid gold and not get a single rep point. Besides, whining about rep will earn you a bad rep on the forums, and the mods don't generally approve of asking for rep.

----------


## demoniste

@phantom325 : I got the 10 rep after whining yesterday I didn't got a single one. I think than mod don't care so much that someone who have spend hours to grind ALL offset ask for rep. IMO opening a second thread for the same bot is a bigger problem for the forum organisation. Anyway U have a working bot and I have learn how to find offset so everybody is happy  :Cool:  or something like this  :Wink:

----------


## sacuro

i got a question guys ! when i start the lazybot after like 10 mins of farming it quit the wow windows and disconect me from the server and in the bot that say ohh no disconected so i cant start it for like 2 hours i alway need to relog my caracter and restart the bot plz help me

----------


## thomas1980

anyone working on support for 64bit wow ? Would love it <3

----------


## sacuro

can anyone answer to my question !!!!!!!!!!????????????

----------


## thomas1980

i never heard of that problem before

----------


## aeonz

> Sorry for have cry for rep yesterday I was little drunk  But it just take 30 sec to click the little Attachment 6029 on bottom left of a post ( and any one can do it even new comers can give 1 rep to each post ) and it's very nice because it show your work is appreciated 
> 
> @aeonz : Looting working nice for me. Have you tried different profile and different toons? About the combat start, it's a problem with youe behaviour ... you should check the combat setting : pull distance or the spell used to pull ( what class do you use ? )


I'm using a Shadow Priest and farming Herbs. 
Using Herb Profile: azshara+JOIA
Using Behavior Profile: Nih's Shadow Priest v2

Had those two for the longest time and still works fine. I have everything on Default as if i just started my first time. Pre-Pull Distance at 20, Pull Distance at 20, Combat Distance 30 and Global Cooldown at 1000. Auto Attack when Pulling not checked if that needs to be ? For the Flying Profile does it matter the Waypoint Distance, its set to 25.

Made 18k gold today with herbs so still runs great just having a problem with the Engaging Combat but meh. :P

One more thing is there a guide to making a Grinding Profile, I'm looking to make one in Vashj'ir for farming leather.

----------


## mckemo

> I'm using a Shadow Priest and farming Herbs. 
> Using Herb Profile: azshara+JOIA
> Using Behavior Profile: Nih's Shadow Priest v2
> 
> Had those two for the longest time and still works fine. I have everything on Default as if i just started my first time. Pre-Pull Distance at 20, Pull Distance at 20, Combat Distance 30 and Global Cooldown at 1000. Auto Attack when Pulling not checked if that needs to be ? For the Flying Profile does it matter the Waypoint Distance, its set to 25.
> 
> Made 18k gold today with herbs so still runs great just having a problem with the Engaging Combat but meh. :P
> 
> One more thing is there a guide to making a Grinding Profile, I'm looking to make one in Vashj'ir for farming leather.


what is your problem with the combat engine? does it not respond?

----------


## Jdeane

Download link Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! 
If anyone knows where to find profiles and behaivors can you let me know? It would help me alot. I would also like to get some people to start a website for Lazybot just so its easier for people to get to for support.

----------


## demoniste

@aeonz : I thinkyou was speaking about the grinding engine... Flying engine I was suck a little at fighting for me... Don't touch Waypoint distance it's just if u want create your profile....

@sacuro : Need more information about your problem ( What engine, what profile, what behaviour, maybe the debug log...

@Jdeane : In this part of forum there is many

@mckemo,para000,drupanu,Apx,Metalicat,Inkarnate,karlsen,jumperu : ThX for the Rep  :Cool:

----------


## Inkarnate

Anytime, can't believe u guys pulled it off. Props to ya. Love this program

----------


## aeonz

> what is your problem with the combat engine? does it not respond?


Combat is fine it just has like a 30 second delay. If there's an herb right near a mob it'll try to loot it but while doing so i'm getting beat for 30 seconds or more till i actually start combat. :confused: lol...

----------


## sacuro

i start my bot and after like 10 mins of farming he do someting quit wow windows and its written : [1:33:05 AM] We approached the node
[1:33:06 AM] Descending
[1:34:00 AM] Stuck
[1:34:02 AM] Bot stopped
[1:34:02 AM] Not ingame
[9:45:41 AM] Attached
so i cannot start it for a wile plz help me

----------


## mckemo

> i start my bot and after like 10 mins of farming he do someting quit wow windows and its written : [1:33:05 AM] We approached the node
> [1:33:06 AM] Descending
> [1:34:00 AM] Stuck
> [1:34:02 AM] Bot stopped
> [1:34:02 AM] Not ingame
> [9:45:41 AM] Attached
> so i cannot start it for a wile plz help me




i am currently investigating this issue but i need debug logs for it.

----------


## AnonymousUser

How do I make my own profile?


And how do I make a very small edit to an existing profile?

----------


## mckemo

> How do I make my own profile?
> 
> 
> And how do I make a very small edit to an existing profile?



profile settings -> create new profile...

----------


## sacuro

the debug log of my problem is [3:02:09 PM] Running on the ground, lets jump
[3:02:13 PM] We approached the node
[3:02:13 PM] Descending
[3:02:13 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
[3:02:14 PM] Going to do harvest now
[3:02:14 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[3:02:19 PM] State changed: Mounting
[3:02:19 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
[3:02:22 PM] State changed: Navigating
[3:02:59 PM] Bot stopped

----------


## mckemo

i need a log where your wow closes

----------


## sacuro

[3:48:04 PM] We approached the node
[3:48:05 PM] Descending
[3:48:05 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
[3:48:06 PM] Going to do harvest now
[3:48:06 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[3:48:11 PM] State changed: Mounting
[3:48:12 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
[3:48:14 PM] State changed: Navigating
[3:48:47 PM] Stuck
[3:48:51 PM] Done
[3:48:51 PM] Stuck
[3:48:53 PM] State changed: Ress
[3:48:53 PM] Going to ress
[3:48:53 PM] Bot stopped
[3:48:53 PM] Not ingame



it's like if my wow page alt-tab alone and after this it logout cause i'm not on my wow page.

----------


## mckemo

> [3:48:04 PM] We approached the node
> [3:48:05 PM] Descending
> [3:48:05 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
> [3:48:06 PM] Going to do harvest now
> [3:48:06 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [3:48:11 PM] State changed: Mounting
> [3:48:12 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
> [3:48:14 PM] State changed: Navigating
> [3:48:47 PM] Stuck
> ...



deactivate your UAC ..

----------


## akspike

Hey again - so hoping someone can help me out - want to set up a new grinding profile for the mobs within Aldurthar (just a good IE) i am trying to grind for the charms for the love braceletes but i cant get the bot to run the course i tryed to make. i added verticle pointsand connected them but he only kills the 1st set of mobs then runs back to start ( a few yards away) then stops... someone help me out on how i add mobs, set a course and get a solid griding profile down'? foudn a guide of lazybot3.0 but nothing with the new layout and version :*( help meee!

----------


## sacuro

what is UAC?

----------


## akspike

Update-- Got it to attack a few mobs but won't continue to run the course will depending on where i hit start it will run my mapped course then stop at the same point every time.... but i know my points are overlapping. >< don't know if this might be part of it but i had to manually add the mobs because when i log in lazybot evo and start to run bot it says attach -none rather than my toons name i don't know why just started doing this today i swear it always attached with my toons name on the bot. anyways i have been reading the forums for hours and haunt found anything that refers to the new version of the bot. everything is 3.0 and later so the guide isn't valid.

----------


## mckemo

> what is UAC?


 User Account Control

----------


## jumperu

i think u only got 1 spot on your profile...  :Smile:  tick log debug and post what the log says..

----------


## mckemo

> Update-- Got it to attack a few mobs but won't continue to run the course will depending on where i hit start it will run my mapped course then stop at the same point every time.... but i know my points are overlapping. >< don't know if this might be part of it but i had to manually add the mobs because when i log in lazybot evo and start to run bot it says attach -none rather than my toons name i don't know why just started doing this today i swear it always attached with my toons name on the bot. anyways i have been reading the forums for hours and haunt found anything that refers to the new version of the bot. everything is 3.0 and later so the guide isn't valid.



nothing has changed on the engines themselves.

----------


## aeonz

Could someone make a Guide on how to make a Grinding Profile  :Big Grin:  Would really appreciate it

----------


## mckemo

> Could someone make a Guide on how to make a Grinding Profile  Would really appreciate it



just because the bot is LAZYbot, doesn´t mean that you have to be too lazy to use the search engine on this forum first.

----------


## akspike

Again i said i searched for well over a hour and half. but after playing with it and making a few dozen profiles i got it to work, but i do have a question i have tried everything to get my DK to put down death and decay and its driving me crazy... the rest of his combat works fine

----------


## thomas1980

anyone working on 64bit client support ?

----------


## mckemo

> anyone working on 64bit client support ?



if you would read re-evo´s thread then you would know that i am working on it

----------


## jumperu

> Again i said i searched for well over a hour and half. but after playing with it and making a few dozen profiles i got it to work, but i do have a question i have tried everything to get my DK to put down death and decay and its driving me crazy... the rest of his combat works fine


And you will never succed. Cast+land spells like Dad, blizzard, etc dont work with lazybot, cause u got to cast the spell then click on the ground where u want to put the spell, and lb will never click for u :P

----------


## aeonz

> just because the bot is LAZYbot, doesn´t mean that you have to be too lazy to use the search engine on this forum first.



Oh I'm sorry I didn't know I had to have you sit right next to me to find out that "I ALREADY DID THAT"! Don't have to be a prick about it and yes I did search thank you! I came upon this guide very old but still somewhat useful http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...d-lazybot.html Though doesn't give you a guide on how to make a Grinding Profile. Found this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...es-how-do.html didn't help very much... So just because I asked a question without any means of me being "Annoying, Rude, Mean or Obnoxious" doesn't mean you have to be lazy to just say "Yeah there might be some guides out in the forums"!

----------


## Razus

Hi guys! Please give a link to the bot for version 4.0.6, I can not find anywhere else. Look in your archives please.

----------


## LegacyAX

> Hi guys! Please give a link to the bot for version 4.0.6, I can not find anywhere else. Look in your archives please.


 smile  :Wink:  -*************

----------


## mckemo

> Oh I'm sorry I didn't know I had to have you sit right next to me to find out that "I ALREADY DID THAT"! Don't have to be a prick about it and yes I did search thank you! I came upon this guide very old but still somewhat useful http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...d-lazybot.html Though doesn't give you a guide on how to make a Grinding Profile. Found this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...es-how-do.html didn't help very much... So just because I asked a question without any means of me being "Annoying, Rude, Mean or Obnoxious" doesn't mean you have to be lazy to just say "Yeah there might be some guides out in the forums"!





congratulations! you are the first entry on my ignore list!

----------


## goldio

Thank you all for the awesome work. I love lazy and I´m really happy that it working again.

----------


## Roflkoptor

> well, i managed to attach my character but since my char is druid and program only works with paladin and deathknight i assume this is the beta version?


Simply create your own behavior trough the manager  :Stick Out Tongue:  
its not that hard and i got a couple druid behaviors PM if u need

----------


## malchik2010

Hey
I m a combat rogue, I want to herblism 
can you please explain me what should I do with the Profiles Behavior etc.?

----------


## Kayotic

alright guys i hope u get it working again it's down again

----------


## sacuro

i hope too  :Smile:

----------


## botter9000

can't wait for an update...

----------


## akspike

Ah-mah-gah... Hate Blizz updates... So looking forward to lazy getting updated soon!:*(
Thanks in advance and i love you! You got got it back up and going so fast last time  :Big Grin:

----------


## akspike

If anyone has a Preist Profile and feral druid let me know!

----------


## akspike

OH and Please try to get Diggity up and working with this patch too please ! donno if u can or not but would be awesome.

----------


## nachnii

so whats up with lazy bot? when will be new version? and from where i can download it ? :Smile: )

----------

